# Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance [no joke!] - Part 1



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance [no joke!]*

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance*
Lightning Bolt Action

*VGA 2011 Trailer*​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]deoifD7rYks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh my god. That trailer gave me chills, especially at the end.

Okay, I'm excited for this game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Fission Mailed.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Decent enough trailer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy crap, they found a shitty live action trailer in Raiden's arm.

Wonder what they would have found in his leg?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

A shitty porno.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate Quintin Flynn, makes it hard for me to like Raidan.

Solid Snake better make an awesome cameo to save this game.


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 30, 2012)

finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i've been going crazy waiting for this game i really do hope it lives up to the  metal gear solid legacy  
*Spoiler*: __ 



gonna miss u snake 


 but the wait seems to long it already been 2 years since the trailers. I hope im wrong but some scenes look stupid, and illogical. I guess they make things look to easy for Raiden


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 30, 2012)

i want solid back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]deoifD7rYks[/YOUTUBE]



is this like for a B-rated movie or something?


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 30, 2012)

yes my thoughts exactly, this game makes me nervous for the metal gear series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2012)

you mean this game will make the metal gear series better? i agree


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 1, 2012)

It's clearly taking a giant step away from the series, but I still think it looks pretty fucking awesome in itself.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 1, 2012)

Personally I expect this game to be fantastic. MGS + Platinum games = a dream come true


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 1, 2012)

I can usually get anything behind Konami's wackyness, but this new addd is just border line stupid. If I wasn't a die hard series fan, I'd lost my interest because of add like that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

New trailer of this now.

[YOUTUBE]E5hU6hQsA_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2012)

The trailer and promotion for this game is all very exciting. I love the way its being promoted. 

NOT SURE IF I FEEL THE SAME ABOUT THE GAME. Still buying it DAY ONE though.. because.. METAL GEAR.


----------



## raizen28 (May 4, 2012)

Im getting this anyway cuz its METAL GEAR but Im really excited about this and I think it looks freaking great for a action faster paced Metal Gear.  Glad Ninja Theory didnt get it. plus I wonder will there be a playable flashback of Raiden when he was a child soldier or something


----------



## lacey (May 4, 2012)

Hm, intriguing new trailer.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2012)

The fuck was that trailer?


----------



## blakstealth (May 4, 2012)

One of them kind of looks like Terrance Howard lol. And this trailer reminds me of the debut teaser of Black Ops.


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2012)

so this wont be for the pc anymore, will it?


----------



## Death Certificate (May 9, 2012)

Small voice clip


----------



## blakstealth (May 9, 2012)

That's some good voice acting.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 9, 2012)

CYBORG ARM DATA


----------



## creative (May 9, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Personally I expect this game to be fantastic. MGS + Platinum games = a dream come true



here's to anarchy reigns as well. true talk, between bayonetta, madworld and vanquish, it's like platinum games is 90's capcom. wish more people knew about them.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 16, 2012)

Preview scans of the E3 demo


----------



## Death Certificate (May 18, 2012)

The last live action trailer - Sword
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njZNPSwJBV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (May 24, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising E3 Demo Title Screen
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4lkq8uIg-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2012)

Oh _man_! A demo start screen? THAT'S SO AWESOME.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

wtf man, i click to go to the youtube page for the demo and I have to apparently be 21 yrs old to view it.



I guess I'm not ADULT enough at 20 yrs old.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 24, 2012)

*@Velocity:* Meh, it's better than nothing(COUGHFINALFANTASYVERSUS13COUGH)


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> *@Velocity:* Meh, it's better than nothing(COUGHFINALFANTASYVERSUS13COUGH)




WHAT I CANT HEAR YOU? SPEAK UP


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2012)

Look at that hair flow.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2012)

That eye thing makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2012)

Whoa, when it zooms out his sclera looks blackened.

Makes him look a bit more badass.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 27, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Metal Gear Rising E3 Demo Title Screen
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4lkq8uIg-8[/YOUTUBE]



The game is still canon? Or not?


----------



## blakstealth (May 27, 2012)

It's still a spin-off.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 1, 2012)

Surprised nobody's posted this yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_iAzKbco_U[/YOUTUBE]

Long live Platinum Games. Kickass Halberd weapon, some stealthier elements, ranged weaponry and we get to see that the villains are probably from a PMC called Desperado or something based on what's written on the big bald cyborg's blade.

Also, the dude at the end of the trailer looks a loooot like Raiden.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 1, 2012)

I knew this game would released next year.
Anyway this shaping up to be the best hack n slash of the year.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 1, 2012)

Sound like what team ninja did with ninja gaiden 3,

Even without the rising demo, I was already considering to buying the ZOE collection


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2012)

That new trailer!

The fighting!

The giant robots!

The really cheesy music!

The even cheesier metaphysical speech!

I'm in love.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brqasHJCuoM&t=15m16s[/YOUTUBE]
This video also has more of Rising

Skip to 15:16


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 1, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Surprised nobody's posted this yet.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_iAzKbco_U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Raiden in MGS4 was cool. Now he is badass.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks really outdated technically. Inb4 you can cut anything only with quick time event.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 1, 2012)

Great trailer. It would've been better if they sticked with the FOX Engine, as it looked way more impressive. But this is not so bad, I'll give this a try.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Inb4 you can cut anything only with quick time event.



19:53 shows off the cutting in-game. You have to enter a special mode but I wouldn't call it a QTE. It sort of looks like the slowdown mode in Vanquish 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brqasHJCuoM&t=15m16s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 1, 2012)

And this game is taking place after MGS4.

From what i read.

Raiden became Ryu Hayabusa in steroids.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Got to admit it, the game looks sick.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

So, is it too late to call this game the Ninja Gaiden killer or what?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2012)

Story wise this is an absolute fucking cringe worthy joke. Fuck, I hate Metal Gear.

Gameplay wise, it looks very fucking good. It seems to have the movement and speed of Bayonetta/Devil May Cry while having the heavy momentum of Ninja Gaiden's sword attacks.

Ninja Raiden.

This should have been Ninja Gaiden 3.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryu Hayabusa vs Raiden now seems like a very close match now.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck the haters

This game looks GOT DAMN UNBELIEVABLY AMAZING!


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 1, 2012)

Just just , damn platinum games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Surprised nobody's posted this yet.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_iAzKbco_U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



this is why Platinum games should have made DMC5 or the reboot..


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank god for Platinum Games, this is going to make up for NG3 and DMC5 being terrible trash.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 2, 2012)

Revengeance is the action game I always dreamed of.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure if this is posted yet
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ida6HAMkyjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2012)

Its a Platinum game.... 
BUT that muppet Raiden is a main character. 

It can be seen as an affront to the MGS series... 
BUT MGS4 already ruined everything so they may as well go "full-retard".

Can't decide if I love or hate this!


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 2, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Not sure if this is posted yet
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ida6HAMkyjQ[/YOUTUBE]



1.05 - 2.10. 

That was awesome.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH2UB2uD-tA&feature=autoplay&list=FLqnisim6oAN3gZ3woyKJXig&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]

For anyone that liked the song from the trailer.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't get enough of it. lol Depeche Mode.


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 2, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I can't get enough of it. *lol Depeche Mode*.




Wrong     .


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its a Platinum game....
> BUT that muppet Raiden is a main character.
> 
> It can be seen as an affront to the MGS series...
> ...



Debating on making a thread about what Furious George actually thinks is good.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Debating on making a thread about what Furious George actually thinks is good.



It'd be a waste of a thread. I like lots of things. Shiny things.


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Stop being furious.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 4, 2012)

Speaking ninja gaiden comparsions

One of the platinum games directors, said this from his twitter "translated from Japanese"



"Lots of people are comparing Rising and NG, but I hope they won't compare it to the shit game NG3 is"


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

lmao this looks ten times better then Ng3, let's be serious now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Speaking ninja gaiden comparsions
> 
> One of the platinum games directors, said this from his twitter "translated from Japanese"
> 
> ...



Well, I reckon most people aren't. It looks more akin to Black and 2 rather than 3.

God, 3 is shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Imagine this on Wii U


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2012)

So far I'm not interested in the gameplay but I really want this game because it's Metal Gear and I like Raiden. (haters gonna hate) Also the story seems intriguing.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I reckon most people aren't. It looks more akin to Black and 2 rather than 3.
> 
> God, 3 is shit.



Most people would but it's easier to beat a dead horse.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

This game looks better then I expected


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 4, 2012)

That demo was nice and showed different ways to tackle the game


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

valerian said:


>



Dat cardboard box


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Holy Rising Revengeance


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

ZAN DATSU!


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

Any word on when we might get more gameplay? Isn't there going to be a demo at E3?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm down for this game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks good, I'm just worried about how fluid it is and how responsive command input-to-action is..Raiden seems a bit "heavy" on some of the videos.

Looking forward to it still..


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 5, 2012)

New poster


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 5, 2012)

So has any 60 fps footage come out?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2012)

from Kojima's Twitter


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2012)

OH    SNAPS.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

Kojima my dreams MOLD THEM!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2012)

Will probably end up pre-ordering this game. WHY NOT.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2012)

> We call Raiden in MGS4, as White Raiden, the strong Raiden painted in black as Black Raiden, and the weak Raiden back in MGS2 as Old Raiden/Blue Raiden.







> In RISING, White Raiden in MGS4 can be playable. You can make him kick while handstand, ride on Gekko's head, or throw Gekko w wire.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlqUvVaLIDU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

A nice preview about the game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2012)

"it definitely had a Metal Gear feeling to it"

yeah no


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 9, 2012)

I think what they meant was it stayed true to the MGS aesthetic, hence his mentioning of Gekko and alert sounds.

Clearly it isn't playing like MGS and the way they implement things is going to be unlike most of the previous MGS games. Though I'm not sure how much different it's going to be to the old Raiden cutscenes as he did crazy shit in MGS4 (breakdancing Gekko's lol).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2012)

Raiden is, and always will be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Game's looking awesome though.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 9, 2012)

> I was fortunate enough to take part in a roundtable interview with Platinum Games' Atsushi Inaba and Kojima Productions’ Yuji Korekado. An on the spot translation was provided by Kojima Productions' Sean Eyestone. Being a roundtable, the questions asked by the other two writers are marked with an asterisk. Additionally, the raw audio file of this interview can be found in the last twenty minutes of Flap Jaw Space E3 Day 4, the final E3 installment of DigitalChumps’ E3 podcast. It should be available at DigitalChumps and through iTunes on June 11th.
> 
> Q: Can I ask how it is working between Platinum Games and Kojima Productions? More specifically what the back and forth is like - I assume Platinum has most of the authority.
> A: As far as how things are divided it's kind of per role. Right now Kojima Productions has authority and is basically in charge of the story, the setting, and those narrative elements, and Platinum is heading up the game design side of things. The back and forth workflow, as far as gameplay is concerned, most of that is being driven by the director of the Platinum side, and he basically comes up with requests for characters, plot elements, and things that he needs to be in the game for the gameplay. He sends that request over to Kojima Productions, and our writer comes up with the specifics for the character and fills in the story details. That's the back and forth process as far as the narrative is concerned.
> ...


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Raiden is, and always will be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Game's looking awesome though.



Raiden's a family man.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 12, 2012)

> First of all we'll just say that this game takes place after Metal Gear Solid 4, so it picks up after that story. And it's after the Patriots have been toppled and the Sons of the Patriots system has collapsed, so it kind of explains what happens to the world after that event.
> 
> And after Metal Gear Solid 4 of course Raiden was able to be reunited with his family and it looked like he could lead a peaceful life, but in order to provide for his family he needed to get a job. And so in order to do that he made use of his experience and joined a PMC [Private Military Contractor].
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2012)

Poor Raiden just can't get a break.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2012)

It ain't easy being a cyborg ninja.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 13, 2012)

So is there a trailer with original audio? I'm fucking sick of that retarded Quinton Flynn voice, trying to sound deep and cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So is there a trailer with original audio? I'm fucking sick of that retarded Quinton Flynn voice, trying to sound deep and cool.



What? Don't like forced drama and DARKNESS?!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't talk about Quinton like that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What? Don't like forced drama and DARKNESS?!


The deeper and mature...er, the better.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Don't talk about Quinton like that.



Are you serious? You disappoint me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2012)

It would be so fucking ironic if it turned out to be Ryu Hayabusa. Not gonna happen though.

It's Grey Fox. Can't see anyone else.

This fucking game. Coming out only in 2013. I need new, good action games, God damn it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 19, 2012)

Should be Johnny. Naked ass model.


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2012)

Naked Raiden with his "Solid Snake" as DLC.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2012)

ending better hint a metal gear sunny


----------



## Sage (Jun 20, 2012)

With MGS 5 confirmed already being in production I can rest easy knowing Revengeance won't be the last game in the Metal Gear franchise.

the true Solid Snake will be back!... to fix whatever this game does wrong


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought Solid Snake is done and the rest of the games will be about Raiden


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2012)

SolidusSnake said:


> With MGS 5 confirmed already being in production I can rest easy knowing Revengeance won't be the last game in the Metal Gear franchise.
> 
> the true Solid Snake will be back!... to fix whatever this game does wrong



Shut the fuck up

And this game was never going to be the last MGS game anyway

Oh right it's not even an MGS game..........


----------



## hadou (Jun 20, 2012)

There is no Metal Gear without Snake; this game will just be a cheap knock off. It won't even hold a candle to the legend of Snake.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2012)

Get out             .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2012)

I need this game in my life.

There isn't a game I'm more looking forward to.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

^Same here bro. Once I have it, I can die with no regrets.


hadou said:


> There is no Metal Gear without Snake;* this game will just be a cheap knock off*. It won't even hold a candle to the legend of Snake.





Oh man. You must be taking some good acid to think that this game is cheap. Let alone even a knock off. 

Jeez, you Metal gear Solid fans need to take a chill pill. Just simply skip over this game and wait till whenver the next TRUE MGS game comes out. Me? I'm gonna be enjoying slashing shit everywhere as Raiden.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 21, 2012)

MGS fans are hilarious. "THEES IZNT METUL GEEERR!!!!"


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2012)

Next MGS isn't even "Solid" Snake.

"Naked" fools.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2012)

This thread went full retard.

"true mgs5 will correct w/e this game does wrong"
"this game is a cheap knock off"
"you mgs fans"
"mgs fans make me laugh"

It's like a competition for worst post.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol thanks to the RT podcast I just watched the Mega 64 Metal Gear rising trailer spoof thing which was pretty fucking hilarious. Costume design in it was pretty fucking amazing too. 


*Spoiler*: _Said video_ 



[YOUTUBE]uAjv3wN-QZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 21, 2012)

DLC Gray Fox possibility? Do want.

I'd settle for Sam from Vanquish too. It'd be kinda cool to see how they might integrate run and gun gameplay into a melee focused game. Though it might completely break it too.

Who else could we possibly get? Vamp? Solidus? Perhaps one of the Desperados?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 4, 2012)

Some new info the game in RAW Japanese.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jul 4, 2012)

Always good to see new info, though the images don't seem particularly new. Anyone here know Japanese?


----------



## edelweiss (Jul 6, 2012)

I honestly can't decide if I'm excited for this game or not.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 6, 2012)

I feel like it's going to be a really big hit or miss thing.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 6, 2012)

Platinum doesn't disappoint. After playing Bayonetta, I fully expect them to reach my expectations.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 12, 2012)

I ain't lying when I say that sombrero looks cool on Raiden


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2012)

lol no. just no. Raiden ain't no Mexicano.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2012)

Sombrero Raiden with poncho looks awsum 

Another take on him like when he was wearing his cowboy jacket/duster


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 12, 2012)

Hell yeahhhhhhhhh, I don't care if it's not mgs5, I just wanna play an MSG game...finallyyyyy


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 12, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Some new info the game in RAW Japanese.



That's Chinese


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^That's a special demo of the game which was given of the Latin American version.

Not sure if it's just Latin America that gets their own special demo



Jon Snow said:


> That's Chinese



I guess I was wrong


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 14, 2012)

New screen shots



lol



Kinda meh looking screen shots, I hope we get to see another gameplay demo


----------



## Velocity (Jul 14, 2012)

This would evidently be perfect with a Wiimote. 

I, for one, am quite looking forward to playing as a ninja cyborg. Or is that a cyborg ninja? Either way, "I am lightning, the rain transformed...!"


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Platinum doesn't disappoint. After playing Bayonetta, I fully expect them to reach my expectations.



This makes me hopeful for the game...



Velocity said:


> "I am lightning, the rain transformed...!"



And just like that all hope leaves me.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 14, 2012)

So when is the ZOE collection coming out?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owKOjr3RS2I&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## slickcat (Jul 20, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden Killer. NGK


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 20, 2012)

wow that tutorial looks dope and awesome


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 20, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Ninja Gaiden Killer. NGK



You cannot kill what's already been dead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2012)

Now they just need to show some bosses and boss fights. We already seen this cutting visual porn plenty of times.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 25, 2012)

> Is there anything more rewarding in video games? The act of imagining something ? a scenario, an attack, a technique, an outcome ? and then realising that, by the force of your will, or skill, you can make that thing happen.
> 
> In Metal Gear Solid Rising I can ?slice?, I can ?cut? ? but how much can I slice? What can I cut? How can I use this ability? Can I imagine something, and then make that thing happen by slicing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 28, 2012)

Release Date


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Not till next year eh.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Not till next year eh.



Alot of games jumped to next year for some reason


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2012)

Since the project was rebooted, they always meant for a 2013 release though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 29, 2012)

CUT WHAT YOU WILL

REVENGENCE


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 10, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance in Konami?s gamescom line-up*

Konami?s confirmed gamescom line-up isn?t particularly lengthy but it nonetheless features new entries in three established franchises: Pro Evolution Soccer, Metal Gear, and Castlevania.

What?s exciting about this line-up is that Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 and Castlevania: Lords of Shadows ? Mirror of Fate haven?t been dated yet meaning that gamescom 2012 could be the perfect opportunity for Konami to announce a release date for at least one of these titles.


Gamescom will also be a great platform to drum up enthusiasm for PES 2013 and show attendees (and the gaming press) why this year?s instalment is worth getting excited about.

Europe is a football-mad continent so the game should draw plenty of visitors to Konami?s stand, and it will be fascinating to see if PES 2013 receives a similar amount of support from the gamescom crowd as FIFA 13 does. PES 2013 places an emphasis on manual controls (manual shooting, passing etc.) so we?ll just have to wait and see how this decision resonates with long-time fans of the series.


Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is expected to launch early next year and should draw a large crowd given the popularity of Platinum Games? previous action games such as Bayonetta and Vanquish. The game has had its fair share of development woes but appears to be coming together well since Platinum took the helm from Kojima Productions late last year.

Thankfully key Metal Gear Solid contributors such as concept artist Yoji Shinkawa are involved in the project so there should be plenty of elements in the final game that MGS fans can relate to.


Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate is another game that Konami will definitely showcase at gamescom. This 3DS title is apparently set between the events of Lords of Shadow and its upcoming sequel, and marks a return to the classic 2D gameplay of previous Castlevania titles. Players will switch between notable Castlevania characters during the game and follow them at different points in history.

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 is the fourth and final Konami title that will be present and playable at gamescom. It?s certainly one of my most anticipated titles of the show seeing as though Spanish developer MercurySteam did such an amazing job on the original game.


I?m confident that the studio has been given enough resources and time to craft another fantastic action-adventure for us to play, and Lords of Shadow 2?s gamescom demo should provide us with a good indication of its final quality.

Konami will probably choose to focus its gamescom efforts on these four titles but it would be great if the publisher gave us an update on Silent Hill: Book of Memories? progress. This PS Vita title was supposed to launch earlier this year but its release date came and went and still there was no sign of the game.

A few days later Konami confirmed its launch had been delayed until later this year, but it?s still concerning that we haven?t seen anything more of Book of Memories in recent months.

Gamescom 2012 will run from August 15th through to the 19th in Cologne, Germany. El33tonline will be there covering the event so don?t miss out on the latest news and impressions from the world?s most spectacular videogame showcase.



Hopefully a boss battle will be shown.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CU687VjXWo[/YOUTUBE]

Offical release dates
February 19 - US, Europe, Asia
February 21 - Japan
February 22 - UK

Skip to 3:10 for the new stuff

Although it kinda looks like one of scraped concepts for Vanquish.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 15, 2012)

thank God today is a holiday over here, so no work now I can check this gamescom for the time being. 

meh trailer. will wait for gameplay


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm here to kill you line was fucking god awful

but that throw him a bone line was funny

and I hate Quinton Flynn with a passion

Looks like over the top cheese will be in full effect

Which kind of disappoints me, but with a game like this the creators aren't taking this seriously at all anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2012)

Why dont you like Quinton Flynn. He's a pretty chill dude. He was Thane's son in Mass Effect.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 15, 2012)

Not even gonna try tolerating quintom flynn, pre-ordering japanese version the second it's available.


----------



## Killer7 (Aug 15, 2012)

This game looks amazing, Platinum Games have a thing for hack and slash/ ebat em ups.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 16, 2012)

Spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 16, 2012)

I'M HERE TO KILL YOU.

Wow, that's some crapcom level bad line.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2012)

This looks fucking awesome


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu6ww_mckqk#t=0m32s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 17, 2012)

So that helicopter fight we've seen in trailers is totally playable

[YOUTUBE]s-xWK4444xM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 17, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So that helicopter fight we've seen in trailers is totally playable
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s-xWK4444xM[/YOUTUBE]



Nice, very nice


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHBrMmZuQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC5ZQc5YkaU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

LOL at the box trick

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=212Ix6B8Ewc&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA93zj2G8yY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 30, 2012)

New screenshots


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 1, 2012)

More Screenshots


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2012)

Raiden by Hiro Mashima (mangaka of Rave Master and Fairy Tail)


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel like the series has been tainted now

No Raiden nakama punches please


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2012)

If ju dun rike eet dont buy it.  Besides, it's a spin off. I might get it, but after price drop because the gameplay isn't my cup of tea, but I want to know Raiden's story.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

I was referring to the Mashima pic 

Raidan is easily like my 3rd fav character or maybe 4th okay okay Top 5 for sure


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 7, 2012)

Rave is awesome.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAjv3wN-QZc[/YOUTUBE]

Dat ending


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2012)

The World said:


> I was referring to the Mashima pic
> 
> Raidan is easily like my 3rd fav character or maybe 4th okay okay Top 5 for sure



oh... /oldryoma

GOOD.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2012)

I dunno where I'd put Raiden on a list... Obviously Big Boss is top, followed by Snake second. Johnny is probably third with Ocelot fourth and Sniper Wolf fifth... Hmm. Maybe joint fifth, then?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2012)

How can anyone rank johnny over raiden :/
Raiden is purely badass 3rd place in the series after Big Boss and Snake, for me, he is above even Snake.


----------



## hadou (Sep 7, 2012)

Solid Snake, Big Boss, Raiden, Liquid Snake, Vamp: that's my top five ranking for favorite characters. The reason I like Snake the most is that even though the story's origins are traced back to Big Boss, we get to see more of Snake's struggles and character, especially on MG4; not to mention there's no way anyone who's a fan of the series is not moved by Snake's situation by the end of MG4. It only left me hoping his aging problem can be resolved and he would be back to kick some ass.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2012)

Johnny over Raiden... seriously. :/


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can anyone rank johnny over raiden :/
> Raiden is purely badass 3rd place in the series after Big Boss and Snake, for me, he is above even Snake.





The Boss said:


> Johnny over Raiden... seriously. :/



Johnny is awesome. The dude didn't have _any_ nanomachines or even the gene therapy that every other Genome Soldier went through and yet he _still_ kicked some serious arse. Those Frog Soldiers didn't stand a damn chance.

Besides, anyone who doesn't love the storyline between him and Meryl has no soul. 

Just 'cause everyone who hated Raiden in MGS2 decided they finally liked him after MGS4 doesn't mean I have to put him third on my list.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Raiden's a pretty cool guy eh doesn't afraid of anything and kills guys in boxes?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Johnny is awesome. The dude didn't have _any_ nanomachines or even the gene therapy that every other Genome Soldier went through and yet he _still_ kicked some serious arse. Those Frog Soldiers didn't stand a damn chance.
> 
> Besides, anyone who doesn't love the storyline between him and Meryl has no soul.
> 
> Just 'cause everyone who hated Raiden in MGS2 decided they finally liked him after MGS4 doesn't mean I have to put him third on my list.



He doesn't have to be your top 3, or 5 but... srsly, Johnny >> Raiden..  _Seriously._ Whatever floats your boat. 

For me It goes; Big Boss, The Boss, Solid Snake, Raiden, Miller... and then everyone else.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2012)

So why is Snake obviously saying the line in english yet it's dubbed in japanese?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So why is Snake obviously saying the line in english yet it's dubbed in japanese?



Solid Snake > Japan

That simple


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Johnny is awesome. The dude didn't have _any_ nanomachines or even the gene therapy that every other Genome Soldier went through and yet he _still_ kicked some serious arse. Those Frog Soldiers didn't stand a damn chance.
> 
> Besides, anyone who doesn't love the storyline between him and Meryl has no soul.
> 
> Just 'cause everyone who hated Raiden in MGS2 decided they finally liked him after MGS4 doesn't mean I have to put him third on my list.



I never hated Raidan in MGS2

I think most people just wanted to play as Snake more than that 1st mission



ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Solid Snake > Japan
> 
> That simple



The only logical conclusion


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Solid Snake > Japan
> 
> That simple


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

Big Boss "cloned" himself into many a womenz of Japan


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nobody put "The End" in their list of favorites? 

Shame on all of you!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2012)

Lol, why Big Boss looks so much older than he was in PW, isn't this suppose to be after a year or two after PW ?

About Raiden, i loved him in  MGS2 , even more than Snake,Raiden reminded me a lot of grey fox so i guess that  helped me to like him even more !


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Lol, why Big Boss looks so much older than he was in PW, isn't this suppose to be after a year or two after PW ?
> 
> About Raiden, i loved him in  MGS2 , even more than Snake,Raiden reminded me a lot of grey fox so i guess that  helped me to like him even more !



He doesn't look older, that's just a trick of the lighting coupled with an obviously much more detailed design.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> He doesn't look older, that's just a trick of the lighting coupled with an obviously much more detailed design.


Makes sense, it would be weird otherwise 
I wonder, what have they done to Paz , im glad  she survived and all but, she has been tortured for quite long time.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

Blasphemy. You get negged for that shit bro.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2012)

Stop stretching my screen , use spoiler tag


----------



## DedValve (Sep 8, 2012)

These bigass pictures are the reason I can't enter this thread on my phone anymore!


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 8, 2012)

I heard about no kill challenges still being in this game.



> At PAX, I had a chance to play Metal Gear Rising again. While the demo I played was the same build as the one I played at E3 (read about it here), I discovered a few new things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLGI1jKuNS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2012)

MGS2 Raiden >> MGS4 Raiden >> Rising Raiden


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> MGS2 Raiden >> MGS4 Raiden >> Rising Raiden



You're kidding right?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> MGS2 Raiden >> MGS4 Raiden >> Rising Raiden



I would put it in the opposite order.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Rising Raiden >> MGS4 Raiden >>  MGS2 Raiden



I highly agree good sir...


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Nope



Not sure if you're trolling.  So I'll neg you to be safe.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 9, 2012)

MGS2 Raiden was an actual character. MGS4 Raiden was just an irrelevant fanservice cameo and Risng Raiden is just a jumping doll. I'd go with MGS2 Raiden any day. Also, he wasn't at all bad or annoying in the original version, blame dubbing and Quinton Flynn.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

FINALLY a page without a ridiculously huge image that stretches the page and forces the webpage to close on my phone. What I miss?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> MGS2 Raiden was an actual character. MGS4 Raiden was just an irrelevant fanservice cameo and Risng Raiden is just a jumping doll. I'd go with MGS2 Raiden any day. Also, he wasn't at all bad or annoying in the original version, blame dubbing and Quinton Flynn.



Running around naked.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Running around naked.


Yes?


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> FINALLY a page without a ridiculously huge image that stretches the page and forces the webpage to close on my phone. What I miss?



The helicopter boss battle
Release date
Being told that there will be new stuff at TGS
Robot dogs


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 11, 2012)

Damn this game looks really good, big fan of DMC style action games though I have never played an MGS game. Do I have to play the MGS games to understand the plot for this game?


----------



## DedValve (Sep 11, 2012)

It's a platinum game. Platinum overrides Metal Gear lore. All you need to know is where the next enemy you can cut up into a billion trillion pieces


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Damn this game looks really good, big fan of DMC style action games though I have never played an MGS game. Do I have to play the MGS games to understand the plot for this game?


It's been disregarded as MGS canon, so no. There will probably be a short summary in manual or something.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Damn this game looks really good, big fan of DMC style action games though I have never played an MGS game. Do I have to play the MGS games to understand the plot for this game?



Probably not. 

If you want to understand Raiden's story, then you'll probably have to play MS2 and MGS4. 

However, I don't think it's extremely necessary. You'll probably be briefed about what you should know in the game itself or in the manual. And even if you don't, who cares? This game already looks better than Ninja Gaiden 3 and DmC.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 11, 2012)

Well it's not exactly hard to look better than DmC or Ninja Gaiden 3. Those games are just...*shivers* ughh.

But yeah Platinum focuses on gameplay over everything and their stories are usually over the top.


----------



## firefist (Sep 11, 2012)

its a game made by platinum games. 

be happy.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 11, 2012)

how can you not be?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Well it's not exactly hard to look better than DmC or Ninja Gaiden 3. Those games are just...*shivers* ughh.
> 
> But yeah Platinum focuses on gameplay over everything and their stories are usually over the top.


Platinum Games are mainly involved with the technical part of the game. The story is written by Etsu Tamari from Kojima Productions and all the controls in the game are done by Kojima Productions as well.
So it will be nothing like any previous Platinum's games both story wise and presentation wise.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2012)

Rising cancelled for 360 in Japan


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2012)

You mean for the 2 people that have an Xbox there?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 12, 2012)

> Japan System 	Weekly Sales
> Vita 	50,070
> 3DSLL 	44,951
> 3DS 	29,342
> ...



PS2 sells more than XBOX 

I wish that was the wordwide rating


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2012)

i am still baffled how the whole console isn't canceled there


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

Xbox exists in Japan?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

Remember when the original game was first announced in a Microsoft conference?

Konami doesn't.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

Kojima tweeting a pic from the trailer of TGS:


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 19, 2012)

One scan of new characters for the TGS trailer

They are:

Sundowner (CV: Ken Nishida) (left) ? a dual-sword wielder.
Mistral (CV: Romi Park) (middle) ? a cyborg with many arms.
Monsoon (CV: Machishi Ebara) (right) ? a masked ninja whose sliced arms separate for a lengthy reach.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are some crazy boss designs. 

Especially Monsoon


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 19, 2012)

Take away Mistral arms and you have luica from DMC2

Can't wait for that trailer


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2012)

omg.. THOSE BOSS DESIGNS. I LOVE THEM.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay more bizarre bosses!!!



Snake eats and dances on approval.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2012)

Some ugly bastards aren't they, I suppose Mistral will be similar to Robin from One Piece, arms that come off and do things.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Played by someone who is comically ass at the game




Also


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2012)

^That was painful to watch. Is it me or did he keep entering the cutting mechanic for every single time he fought?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2012)

TGS Trailer

[YOUTUBE]htSmSUaWtBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2012)

Trailer, drooling.

Damn that looks to be a fantastic action game. So many human sized bosses too and those are the best kinds of bosses to me


----------



## slickcat (Sep 20, 2012)

damn worst gameplay ever. who is the foo behind the controller. he just kept mashing the zoom in mode the entire time. no stealth, nothing and this was recorded 10mins. damn. Trailer is good on the other hand


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 20, 2012)

> Gametrailers, are yall planning on writing an apology letter to Konami and Platinum Games for presented their game in a terrible way by having some who sucks at the game play it. You guys have turned a lot of people away from the game who don't know any better that this is not how to play the game. Its only fair. Its like watching someong play Bayonetta, or DMC just mash the square button over and over but worse because this player is clearly smashing the "Cut" button over and over again.


Best comment about the gametrailers video

That said, the trailer was awesome


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2012)

Dat trailer


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks really boring. Need to slash 50 million times to kill one fodder. Can't really cut anything, only few obvious, predetermined and standing out objects. Real time loading look terrible.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 20, 2012)

Quien es ese guey hahahahhahaha.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 20, 2012)

Game takes place in 2018 and sunny is the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty cool shit, the game's pacing seems to kickstart into high gear if you know how to use Ninja Run properly and that I like very much.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't know Buggy the Clown made an appearance in this game


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2012)

The TGS trailer looks great.  

[YOUTUBE]htSmSUaWtBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

I liked the dash/cutting combo there at the beginning. Straight out of Vanquish.

Bosses look like total clowns though.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 20, 2012)

2013 can't come quick enough


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

My God, the idiot that played the TGS demo was fucking garbage. He literally just smashed the attack button while standing still and nothing else. He never used cutting mode and the only times he activated, it almost immediately shut down. He has no idea what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2012)

AWWW YEAAAAAAH. Gotta say. The Boss's design looks fantastic.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2012)

Did Mr. X up and become a cyborg?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2012)

I swear Kyoraku is in that game, too. 

In all seriousness, why did I ever doubt this game? It looks incredible... It's like what you'd get if Ninja Gaiden 3 didn't suck!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I swear Kyoraku is in that game, too.



I knew that guy was familiar.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oN_ENnQ4yg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbKnx5C3RaQ&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
Better than the gametrailers video.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 20, 2012)

Raiden putting in that work


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Boss said:


> The TGS trailer looks great.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]htSmSUaWtBE[/YOUTUBE]



This game is...



wait for it...


----------



## scerpers (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you see the fucking size of that one guys thighs? Jesus Christ, if it was a girl my dick would have exploded.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2012)

Need want must have yearning craving requirement.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Boss Battle Video*

[YOUTUBE]2NPOlql4P_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 20, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3 doesn't exist.


----------



## Fibito (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it me or does Raiden sound like Pain from naruto


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Christ, the guy in the gametrailers video was solely using the cutting slashes without turning on cutting mode. He's not even using regular, normal attacks...

Some people shouldn't play video games.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2012)

English version of the TGS trailer

[YOUTUBE]8DE7HenZiBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2012)

A sword of justice.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 21, 2012)

The gameplay looks fucking sweet. I really dug that new sliding animation seen in the TGS trailer, nice addition. 

The trailer was cool, my hype for this game went tenfold.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEi3JETZKMo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 22, 2012)

More gameplay videos
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQUHUtiXxC0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxFbP3xtvbU&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvbnHRQ_4RY&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUIguUtxoBs&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Man, I need this game. Now.

I hope that a demo comes out as it nears it's release date...


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 22, 2012)

It seems like Gamespot and 4gamer are the only sites with competent players.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 23, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Man, I need this game. Now.
> 
> I hope that a demo comes out as it nears it's release date...



Well, if you happen to be getting the Zone of the Enders HD Collection when its released, you'd have a demo of Rising to play October 30th.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 23, 2012)

Best demo player of this game (for now)

Starts at 4:35 and 8:20
Remember in the original trailer(before platinum) there was a part where raiden sliced off the pillars(and the structure collapses), well platinum still kept it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 23, 2012)

My interest from the very first original CUT WHAT YOU WANT trailer went from, then 70%, to about 0& now. Will probably play in like 3 years when it's almost free.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> My interest from the very first original CUT WHAT YOU WANT trailer went from, then 70%, to about 0& now. Will probably play in like 3 years when it's almost free.



Okay? My, and many other people's interest in it is still at 1000%.  

So I guess that still makes it better than your interest in DmC, then? Because from what I've seen, you plan on taking a copy of it and run it over with a car.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Best demo player of this game (for now)
> 
> Starts at 4:35 and 8:20
> Remember in the original trailer(before platinum) there was a part where raiden sliced off the pillars(and the structure collapses), well platinum still kept it.



MGS QTE infested edition? Do not want. I like my video games not holding my hands.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> MGS QTE infested edition? Do not want. I like my video games not holding my hands.



QTE infested? Ninja Blade and Asura's Wrath are QTE infested. This game barely has any of that bull jive. You're talking as if it's the MGS version of Heavy Rain.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> QTE infested? Ninja Blade and Asura's Wrath are QTE infested. This game barely has any of that bull jive. You're talking as if it's the MGS version of Heavy Rain.



Go to 5:09. Also why does the game pause so much on Raiden's actions? It doesn't look like it flows smooth at all. Also what happened to carving up your targets? Why did they take that out? this looks dumbed down as hell compared to that demo i saw in 2010.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Go to 5:09. Also why does the game pause so much on Raiden's actions? It doesn't look like it flows smooth at all. Also what happened to carving up your targets? Why did they take that out? this looks dumbed down as hell compared to that demo i saw in 2010.



The QTE was kind of like an execution like the QTE's in God of War and Bayonetta. It's completely optional and you can choose whether or not to even do it.

Dunno what you mean about it not flowing smoothly. It looks smoother than a golden pancake to me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Go to 5:09. Also why does the game pause so much on Raiden's actions? It doesn't look like it flows smooth at all. Also what happened to carving up your targets? Why did they take that out? this looks dumbed down as hell compared to that demo i saw in 2010.



At 5:09 he was still controlling that. The prompt is to rip the enemy's spine out. If you don't want to rip his spine out just release the cut mode and let them die. It's for regenerating health and the slow-down meter 

And what do you mean by carving up? You can still do controlled and aimed slices.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> MGS QTE infested edition? Do not want. I like my video games not holding my hands.



Completely optional move. You can just slice the cyborgs without riping out the spines since they fall to the ground and become pickable items.

There's no "handholding" whatsoever, just a reward after you killed the enemies with, you know, actual gameplay.


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 23, 2012)

DMC with Bullet Time


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2012)

The only thing I dont like about this game is the repetitive fashion of pulling those blue spine like thingies whenever you kill an enemy. Shit will get boring real soon after seeing it for like 872178361872th time..

edit: nevermind just saw deathbringerpt's post. good to hear that they can turn into orbs just like in god of war..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Okay? My, and many other people's interest in it is still at 1000%.


I don't care 


> So I guess that still makes it better than your interest in DmC, then? Because from what I've seen, you plan on taking a copy of it and run it over with a car.


I have no interest in DMC. Only desire to kill everyone involved with it. Running over just a copy would be letting them off too easily, I'll ran over their balls.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## creative (Sep 24, 2012)

twelve bucks USD says the american cover is gonna have raiden look straight with the bosses in the back round looking menacing and shit.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 24, 2012)

a creative color said:


> for what it's worth I still want dibs on the new DmC. I like the graphics and environments. granted *ninja theory** also worked on metroid other M* and that smelled worse than mustard gas at auschwitz.
> 
> so I'll take caution and see what happens.



That was Team ninja(Dogs)

Ninja Theory worked on heavenly sword and enslaved.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I don't care


That's my point. 

 Nobody cares about your lack of interest in it one bit and the hype for it has barely died down(At least my hype).



> I have no interest in DMC. Only desire to kill everyone involved with it. Running over just a copy would be letting them off too easily, I'll ran over their balls.



Well... Good luck on that.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2012)

a creative color said:


> twelve bucks USD says the american cover is gonna have raiden look straight with the bosses in the back round looking menacing and shit.



... and bullets ripping through the cover. SO HARDCORE.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 26, 2012)

*A Change in Tactics for Metal Gear Rising*



> You know how modern action games work; surely you've played a few. You move into position to start wailing on a bad guy, he winds up for a response, and you either hit the evasion button or the block button to avoid taking damage. I don't recall exactly when this style of action became the standard -- maybe God of War canonized it? -- but just about any action game worth its salt has some sort of get-out-of-jail-free button to keep players safe and ensure your victory as long as you can master a modicum of timing to roll out of a slow-flying missile's splash damage radius in time.
> 
> But not Metal Gear Rising. Platinum Games has elected to take a different approach to player defense for their action-game take on the Metal Gear universe, and it'll take some getting used to. My session on the TGS show floor ended in horrible failure, because I kept trying to figure out how to break away from foes with the one-button block or defense skill. Why wouldn't Raiden hold up his sword to protect himself, like Ninja Gaiden's Ryu? Why wouldn't he simply roll invincible away from danger, like Kratos? And I wasn't alone in my consternation; every other game writer I spoke to who had tested the new TGS Rising demo observed the same experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2012)

^

**You have to time a specific action with the enemy's attack**

**This is somehow new**

Gaming journalists still confirmed as total shit players who don't know dick. More at 11. 

Because the concept wasn't used in DMC 3 & 4 with Royal Guard and Bayonetta with the counter trinket, the Moon of Mahaa-Kalaa. Fuck, even God of War's golden fleece works in the same fashion, despite being much more forgiving with the reaction time.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> **You have to time a specific action with the enemy's attack**
> 
> ...



Rep


----------



## slickcat (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn no dogding, so first DMC had no guard , darksiders 2 had no guarding just dodging, now its a strict parry system like GOW, does this mean u can parry even bosses. Hmmm will have to play the demo to confirm. Not really liking the substraction


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 26, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising Revegeance: It's not for pussies.*

_"Eventually, to my chagrin, *I had to give up midway through the demo because a simultaneous encounter with two Metal Gear Gekko mechs proved to be too difficult to overcome*. In the time it took to take down the first, the second would circle around and stomp me. Even using Raiden's gruesome energy replenishment skill -- which sees him enter the blade equivalent of bullet time, mince a bad guy, and finish with a QTE that allows him to absorb his victim's health -- couldn't keep me alive long enough to finish off both Gekkos and the soldiers accompanying them. The *one person *I spoke to *who made it to the demo's end *managed to perform a stealth kill on one Gekko, freeing him to take on the second solo, a tough but doable challenge.

As it turns out, *we were all doing it wrong*. Raiden doesn't have a simple defensive technique. Instead, his survival requires finesse. When fighting foes like a Gekko, it's nearly impossible to dash away from an attack move; Rising's AI doesn't aim at where you were when it began its wind-up and revealed its tell but rather where you are when the actual attack begins. For something like a Gekko, which attacks with limbs longer than Raiden is tall (and which appear to distend like rubber for extra length when striking), that makes for alarmingly accurate attacks that almost always connect. He can't roll, and he can't simply hunker down and soak it up. Instead, a Konami representative told me later as I lamented my lack of skill, Raiden's survival depends entirely on the player's ability to parry.

Defending against enemy attacks in Rising is a matter of timing. You block attacks by pressing up and attack the instant an enemy begins to strike at you -- no sooner, no later. Handily, they flash orange as a tell, but the window of opportunity is small and unforgiving. But it works. I went back to Rising's TGS booth to watch other gamers play (the lines were entirely too long to wait for a second hands-on trial for myself), and *the handful of action savants with whom Raiden's play style clicked showed how Rising is meant to be played*: Aggressively, yet precisely, with an eye always on the lookout for enemy attacks and the self-control not to get so caught up in button-mashing that you leave yourself open to hits._



Nice to see Platinum Games putting a pair of balls on Metal Gear.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay i take back my original comments. Its great to see this game might be an actual challenge now. Kinda looking forward to it again.


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 26, 2012)

So basically dodging is possible but not hugely practical and the main form of defence is Royal Guard/Maha-Kalaa (or whatever the fuck it's called) style parrying?

Literally everything I hear about this game makes my boner for it somehow get harder.


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2012)

Well now, this is interesting. Sounds exciting to play.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Lmao ZERO PHOENIX got banned again. 

I wonder why...


----------



## creative (Sep 26, 2012)

those boss fights are going to be fucking cash. I hope they operate like anarchy reigns in which you can select to do them over again without restarting the whole board.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2012)

Getting ready to test my parry skills.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]f67fYdSSN18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2012)

Atleast this eliminates button mashing.  

Noobs are going to rage.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

*Light Up Your Gaming Life With Metal Gear Rising’s Collector’s Edition
*




> This morning, Konami announced that Zone of the Enders HD Collection would be getting a limited collector’s edition, which you can check out here. Konami are also giving a similar treatment to Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.
> 
> The collector’s edition version of Metal Gear Rising won’t include an art book, but will instead come with a plasma lamp with Raiden’s sword embedded in it, official soundtrack, and a two-sided Steelbook case.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2012)

Dat lamp.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2012)

-Metal Gear Rising will know a customization system, which will open a lot of gameplay possibilities.
    -The bosses in the game are based on the concept of superhuman cyborgs, that clash with Raiden both physically and ideologically.
    -What makes the bosses unique is the weapons they use, such as the whip/staff used by Mistral.
    -Raiden will be able to obtain some of these weapons after defeating the bosses.
    -After defeating the LQ-84i, the player will be able to use it as a support character in the game. You can?t control it directly though.
    -The CODEC conversations will still be there every now and then, but they won?t interfere with the action.
    -In the game, Raiden will travel the world and visit different locations, one of them being Mexico.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 29, 2012)

^ Fuckin nice


> Didn't get nearly enough time to explore the game, was limited to 2 20 min demos all day. (the queues were that long)
> 
> *Visuals:*- Beautiful. No video that you have seen online comes even close to show how buttery smooth the 60FPS makes the game look and while its no graphicial powerhouse it more than pulls its weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2012)

I want this game more and more each day.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> *-Metal Gear Rising will know a customization system, which will open a lot of gameplay possibilities.*
> *-The bosses in the game are based on the concept of superhuman cyborgs, that clash with Raiden both physically and ideologically.*
> -What makes the bosses unique is the weapons they use, such as the whip/staff used by Mistral.
> *-Raiden will be able to obtain some of these weapons after defeating the bosses.*
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## lacey (Sep 29, 2012)

The World said:


> *Light Up Your Gaming Life With Metal Gear Rising?s Collector?s Edition
> *



I want that lamp so bad, haha.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2012)

A plasma lamp? lawl fuckin sweet. xD


----------



## Wicked (Sep 29, 2012)

The body splitter boss is based off of Buggy sama... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd-BcQKNYcg[/YOUTUBE]

4:15 enemies can still attack you without legs


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 24, 2012)

Livestream of the demo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2012)

Wicked said:


> The body splitter boss is based off of Buggy sama...
> *Spoiler*: __



Ninja Gaiden 2 as shit. Sweet.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 24, 2012)

Loved the dog boss fight


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 25, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance special editions,Cyborg Ninja (GRAY FOX!) DLC included*



> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance special editions have been detailed for Japan. There are two variations ? the Premium Package and the Premium Package Konami Style Special Edition. Try saying that last one three times in a row at high speed. Get photos of the bonus extras below.
> 
> First, here?s a shot of the Premium Package:
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 25, 2012)

More videos from the Demo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibq0r31VbGw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kiH1LqFV8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Oct 25, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> -Metal Gear Rising will know a customization system, which will open a lot of gameplay possibilities.
> -The bosses in the game are based on the concept of superhuman cyborgs, that clash with Raiden both physically and ideologically.
> -What makes the bosses unique is the weapons they use, such as the whip/staff used by Mistral.
> -Raiden will be able to obtain some of these weapons after defeating the bosses.
> ...



So basically it's going to do shit games have been doing for years. Got it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 26, 2012)

HQ, 60 fps stream of the demo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td05-SHDL80&t[/YOUTUBE]

Someone who knows how to play for once.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2012)

The fight sequence at 4:29 was majestic, cool vid.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2012)

That guy is awesome.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 27, 2012)

I wonder if there's an option to cancel that gut crushing animation after every single enemy. That's getting annoying fast, from just looking at it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I wonder if there's an option to cancel that gut crushing animation after every single enemy. That's getting annoying fast, from just looking at it.



You only do it if you want to. Their spines fall on the ground and become pickable items if you don't activate the Zandatsu spine ripping thing.

Yeah, it gets old really fast. I see myself using it once per battle or something but people just use that shit ALL the time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 27, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You only do it if you want to. *Their spines fall on the ground and become pickable items if you don't activate the Zandatsu spine ripping thing.*
> 
> Yeah, it gets old really fast. I see myself using it once per battle or something but people just use that shit ALL the time.


That's pretty neat then.
Dunno why are they ruining the experience in every playthrough by spamming the fuck out of it.
Maybe there's a trophy to crush all of the spines.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Dunno why are they ruining the experience in every playthrough by spamming the fuck out of it.



I can sort of understand it, it's part of the one thing they transitioned from the original version of rising. The whole cutting/ripping thing. So they really wanna sell that gimmick with the gameplay sections. I've seen a gameplay video with the developers playing and they used that shit in every single enemy.

It just becomes intrusive after awhile. Plus, it never really matched the cool factor of the original CGI trailer.

I'm gonna cut the shit out of everyone, though.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 28, 2012)

Three videos of the LQ-841
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjJW6gC36VM[/YOUTUBE]
Robot Dog owned

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMg6rdg7PsU[/YOUTUBE]
Everything was going until...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDy4R5zvmlk[/YOUTUBE]
Looping is possible

This guy is just playing around with Raiden's moveset


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't wait for this game looks fun to play.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXTOYOkhOGs[/YOUTUBE]
Full Quick Run (No Damage/S-Rank)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLbwkt6p6Cw&list=UU4TJYqyOx0NXqXM6CLmfcLQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_898925&feature=iv&src_vid=KLbwkt6p6Cw&v=etnTaRYJOgk[/YOUTUBE]

English version of the demo


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 30, 2012)

meh
10 char


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xYGIRVeVY24[/YOUTUBE]

all the moves from the demo


----------



## slickcat (Oct 30, 2012)

all bayonetta-ish with some new ones.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks amazing. So hype right now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2012)

slickcat said:


> all bayonetta-ish with some new ones.



Not really. This game looks to be completely different from Bayoneta from both a visual and gameplay perspective.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 31, 2012)

of course its a different game, but the movelist DNA still reeks of bayonetta, the sword slashes, the falling kick and rebound slash. Some of the sword slashes are like bayonettas delays with the sword. jumping and stabbing with the sword. chinese hand to hand kempo with using forward hand thrust or back to hit opponent. Stinger.

BAYONETTA-ISH.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

slickcat said:


> of course its a different game, but the movelist DNA still reeks of bayonetta, the sword slashes, the falling kick and rebound slash. Some of the sword slashes are like bayonettas delays with the sword. jumping and stabbing with the sword. chinese hand to hand kempo with using forward hand thrust or back to hit opponent. Stinger.
> 
> BAYONETTA-ISH.


For the 100th time - Platinum Games are only involved in the technical aspects of the game. Moves set, controls, design, layout - everything game related is done by Kojima Productions. It has literally *NOTHING* to do with any Platinum Games titles. What. So. Ever.


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 31, 2012)

slickcat said:


> of course its a different game, but the movelist DNA still reeks of bayonetta, the sword slashes, the falling kick and rebound slash. Some of the sword slashes are like bayonettas delays with the sword. jumping and stabbing with the sword. chinese hand to hand kempo with using forward hand thrust or back to hit opponent. Stinger.
> 
> BAYONETTA-ISH.



-Palm strikes
-Stinger
-Rebounds and falling slashes
-Bayonettaish

Really? I can understand why you'd think that but ultimately it's because both games have attacks that fill similar roles. A sliding stab that causes the character to fly forward, apart from being iconic in modern games from DMC (down to the name being stolen from it, though I recognise it's an ooold trope), does not mean that the game is stealing it from Bayonetta.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess someone hasn't seen the Raiden vs Vamp fight.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 31, 2012)

sorry I m one who studies any type of animation I see, so I dont forget it, I play hack and slashers mostly.Being bayonetta-ish isnt a bad thing, never said it was. I just wanted raiden to have his own signature moves without it being like it was imprinted from somewhere else. I ve seen the vamp vs raiden battle. But I m talking about his movelist thus far.

Anyways carry on peeps, I have no problem with moves thus far, I just thought raiden would attack a bit different.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 31, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising UK pre-order editions*



> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is receiving three pre-order editions in the UK, Konami has revealed. The publisher has revealed images of all three editions, check them out below.
> 
> 
> First up is the Limited Edition release:
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2012)

So US only gets the LE lamp?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, lookie that. I think I'll get the second steelcover.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmmmmm... terrible CGI one or godly Shinkawa one.
Hardest choice in my life.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iOxP7Twb5vA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 2, 2012)

> Feb 22nd 2013.


I'LL BE THERE
i mean THEN
I'LL BE THEN THERE THEN WHERE HERE THERE EVERYWHERE


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2012)

Another playthrough. Count for spine crushers begins.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 3, 2012)

Same guy from the previous video posted, also made a playthrough
[YOUTUBE]JDWcPi0agsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOxP7Twb5vA[/YOUTUBE]

And here's a combo video that shows how the game is MEANT to be played. The game is no Devil May Cry or Bayonetta in terms of what you can do with combos but you can still pull some outrageously cool bullshit.

Now I only need Gray Fox's skin and I'll never have to see Raiden's ugly ass model again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 3, 2012)

Best playthrough so far. I like how he walked away in real time like a boss while Gekko was exploding. Definitely doing this.

Also ZOE music fits this game perfectly.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 3, 2012)

Codecs alot of it
[YOUTUBE]D6bxuuw3mxA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1BMKi56bQTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Codecs alot of it
> [YOUTUBE]D6bxuuw3mxA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1BMKi56bQTI[/YOUTUBE]



that's great !


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 3, 2012)

Is Doktor a name or could it be Dr. Madnar?

Come to think of it, it's like Raiden ended up in a different universe. He's the only MGS char lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2012)

That said, this demo already has too much much talking and codec walking scenes, they break up the pacing real bad. I guess that a Metal Gear "quality" of the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That said, this demo already has too much much talking and codec walking scenes, they break up the pacing real bad. I guess that a Metal Gear "quality" of the game.



Well it helps you not get tired of chopping dudes.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2012)

EXTRACT THEIR FLUIDS.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

That's spoiler territory already *not watching*


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 5, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising preview: Extended hands-on reveals killer MGS game*



> Striking stealthily is the only way to rescue civilians under armed guard, and even with a one-button takedown, Raiden gets to cut, cut, cut - aiming at the cyborg's spine to retrieve his power source and his left arm to retrieve his personal data recorder. Hitting the core nets you health and hitting the arm earns you points for upgrades; hitting both should be your objective every time.
> 
> Like Platinum's last major action game, Bayonetta, Raiden starts ill-equipped for a fight. X is your precision strike and y your sweeping horizontal slice, and his early combos are rudimentary at best. There are a couple of simple mashy five-hit combos, and even Raiden's launcher - lofting enemies skywards and following them into the air - is weak on level one, but that's just the beginning. Doktor can provide upgrades as you go, and to prove the point Korekado shows off something nobody saw at TGS, and plugs in a controller of his own to fight one of the game's key bosses, Mistral.
> 
> ...





Page 2 does have a few spoilers


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2012)

The very first sentence sounds bullshit to me since I've seen videos with Raiden waving his sword like a lunatic, making his presence really obvious to the Cyborgs threatening the civilian and Raiden still saved the guy-


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 6, 2012)

Delta Shell said:


> EXTRACT THEIR FLUIDS.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 6, 2012)

Some Songs are ripped from the demo


More Codec

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]uUCYm092QNk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]w6Ye3E-8MCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising*

I don't see any MGR thread in first page, so here is thread we can discuss or post stuff of it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKulT86Fryo&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLk_4r7yXwJO1ANXKZzD7VTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Corran said:


>



EDIT : MODS PLEASE DELETE OR MERGE THIS THREAD WITH OFFICAL THREAD.

I demand this thread to be the offical thread for the game.
1) I am to lazy to check 2nd page.

2) This thread has a cleaner title.

 
Check out the video i posted it's crazy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

YESH! YESH!! FUCKING YESH!!!


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 15, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Some Songs are ripped from the demo
> 
> 
> More Codec
> ...



Don't bother with the first link since Konami deleted all the videos from youtube.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

lol at this guy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z4KbFL-CDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 21, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising Cyborg Ninja skin,?will be included in all EU versions of the game"*





> [Update: I've just been told this by Konami's UK twitter, "Just thought you should know, the Cyborg Ninja skin in MG Rising will be included in all EU versions of the game! Thank you!".]
> 
> Gamestop US is currently offering the original Metal Gear Solid Cyborg Ninja as a pre-order bonus skin. So far we?ve only seen a Metal Gear Rising Collector?s Edition offering steelbooks, Raiden figures and armour DLC but that?s huge and expensive. This is probably the first of a few smaller offers
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

What, only in pre-order?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2012)

> the Cyborg Ninja skin in MG Rising will be included in all EU versions of the game!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

But I'm not gonna play EU version with Quinton fucking Flynn, what about Jp version


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, lookadat. Don't even need to pre-order to get the Gray Fox skin. Nifty.


----------



## Roman (Nov 22, 2012)

I wasn't even planning on buying this game. Hearing I'll be able to play as Gray Fox changed my mind entirely. I will pre-order ASAP.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely will be awesome as hell playing as gray fox.


----------



## G (Nov 22, 2012)

I think i'll preorder the limited edition just for the steelbook. (+ the game of course)
i dont have any steelbooks but theyre just so fucking awesome looking.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 22, 2012)

it looks like it plays a lot like Bayonetta as far as the cQc goes.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 22, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising screenshots, artwork Plus, official descriptions for Raiden etc...*

Konami has released a large batch of new Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance screenshots and artwork, showing Raiden, Samuel, and enemies LQ-84i, Sundowner, Mistral, and Monsoon. It?s also released official character descriptions.

Raiden (voice: Quinton Flynn)
A cyborg who wields a ?high-frequency blade? capable of cutting down even the largest unmanned weapons. Born in Liberia, he lost his family in that country?s civil war before becoming a child soldier. After the war, he was rescued by a human rights group and taken to America. However, he found himself unable to adapt to peaceful society, and, after coming to the attention of the shadowy group known as the ?Patriots,? he became an experimental subject for their ?S3 Plan.?

After being turned into a cyborg by the Patriots, Raiden devoted himself to fighting them. He had a child with Rosemary, a woman he met during the S3 Plan, so to provide for his family after the defeat of the Patriots, he joined a private military security company (PMSC) called ?Maverick Security Consulting.? He considers his PMSC activities to be for the greater good.

Samuel Rodrigues (voice: Philip Anthony-Rodriguez)
A mysterious cyborg employed by the PMC known as ?Desperado Enforcement.? He is a master swordsman who wields a high-frequency blade similar to Raiden?s, fighting with a Brazilian technique influenced by the Japanese ?New Shadow School? of swordsmanship. When he faces Raiden in battle, he sees through his technique, commenting that Raiden was ?denying his weapon of its purpose.?

LQ-84i (voice: Michael Beattie)
A robot with a learning optical neuro-AI and a prototype verbal interface. He appears in front of Raiden, having been ordered by Desperado to kill him. He talks with Raiden, insisting that he is sentient and does not want to fight him, but will have his consciousness erased if he goes against his orders. He is an important character who holds the key to the game?s story.

Sundowner (voice: Crispin Freeman)
The man seen as the virtual leader of Desperado Enforcement. He goes by the codename ?Sundowner? ? a reference to the hot, dry winds of California. He has a special cyborg body superior to that of an average cyborg contractor, and belongs to a group known as feared as the ??Winds of Destruction.?" He uses a dual-wielding technique and is armed with a large high-frequency machete called ?Bloodlust.?

Mistral (voice: Salli Saffioti)
A female cyborg working for Desperado Enforcement. Like Sundowner, she is also a member of the ?Winds of Destruction.? Her name comes from the dry north wind that blows over the Alps to the Mediterranean. Her weapon ?Etranger? is flexible like a whip, but can be hardened and used like a halberd.

Monsoon (voice: John Kassir)
Works for Desperado Enforcement. Along with Sundowner and Mistral, he is one of the three cyborgs collectively known as the ??Winds of Destruction.? His codename refers to seasonal winds that bring rain ? particularly in Southeast Asia. He is a master at wielding his magnetic sai, known as ?Dystopia,? and is able to break his own body apart.

The game is due out for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in North America on February 19, 2013 and in Europe on February 21.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2012)

> He is a master swordsman who wields a high-frequency blade similar to Raiden’s, fighting with a Brazilian technique influenced by the Japanese “New Shadow School” of swordsmanship.



I have literally no idea what the fuck this means. I'm just gonna cut some shit when I play this game.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 23, 2012)

february 21 eh 

looks like i'll have to call in sick at work... for the next couple of YEARS


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

If this game will get bad reviews i will be rather mad


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't wait to destroy sundowner.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2012)

How the fuck am I going to get 150+ dollars?


----------



## Roman (Nov 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I have literally no idea what the fuck this means. I'm just gonna cut some shit when I play this game.



It just means he's the ultimate badass of ultimate badasses. That's all


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> lol at this guy:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z4KbFL-CDg[/YOUTUBE]



The cutting almost anything is delicious.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a feeling this game will shit on DmC.
QTE is a "It may not".

But we've seen so little combos of MGS.
And Raiden in Playstation allstar has shown some "comboable" attacks.


----------



## Light Bringer (Nov 24, 2012)

...


Perfect.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 24, 2012)

The World said:


> How the fuck am I going to get 150+ dollars?


do what i do and sell your body

see you on the corner of east 56th street mate
bring condoms
we'll need those


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2012)

We can fuck 5 fat chicks for 30 dollars each

Or we can fuck 2 really fat chicks for 75 dollars each

Fat chicks need love too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



ck


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Imagine if MGR was on PC.
And someone moded all the humnoid monsters to look like Donte from DmC.

.....so many people would buy MGR then.


EDIT:

Gameplay combos here in this video looks very repetive. I wonder when will they start showing more of the game. We've seen far to few attacks.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2ttOXFsS8c&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

The demo is top notch. The only problem I've run into is the game freezing on me. Happened to me twice already. In the same fight too with the Gekko. Intense comboing from mid-air combined with Blade mode seems to be the trigger. Which is odd since that's more or less how I fought the first time I played the demo today and it was fine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The demo is top notch. The only problem I've run into is the game freezing on me. Happened to me twice already. In the same fight too with the Gekko. Intense comboing from mid-air combined with Blade mode seems to be the trigger. Which is odd since that's more or less how I fought the first time I played the demo today and it was fine.



Probably some kind of flaw report it to platinum games.
Still love how well Raiden ended up story and character wise and how well Revengeance reflects MGS 2 and 4 because of that.
The premise is good now to see if the story hangs with it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

Raiden is cyborg Dante. Fact.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Didn't it get pushed back?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

Getting this demo. Got only high expectations.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2012)

I heard ZoE HD is bad, so I guess I can't play the demo for a while.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I heard *ZoE HD is bad*, so I guess I can't play the demo for a while.



Wat. Who lied to you?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Wat. Who lied to you?



Framerate is completely assfucked. Shit gets slower than Max Payne's bullet time when the screen starts getting even slightly crowded.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

ZoE HD is terrible, like every other HD remaster. Poor conversion, frame-rate issues, glitches, graphix looks like shit cause it wasn't meant to be viewed in such resolution.

But dat MGS demo is looking good.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess i'll wait for a possible patch before buying the ZoE Collection.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

Playing it. Feels sooooo good. The controls are tight as fuck, graphix looks awesome. Wasn't that impressed with it in the videos but first hand experience remedied that.
I'm still not so hot about all the obvious objects you're allowed to cut and ones you don't, but whatever. I'm not cutting that much anyway. The level of control is amazing, I even did that boss walking away from falling Gekko


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

So it's only on the ZoE HD collection right? Any idea when we'll get a public demo?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think there will be a public demo at this point.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah, oh well. It's a day one for me either way, would have been nice to play it a bit beforehand though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

Reveangence is DMC5. Lets put it like that.

And Blading does not get old.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> ZoE HD is terrible, like every other HD remaster. Poor conversion, frame-rate issues, glitches, graphix looks like shit cause it wasn't meant to be viewed in such resolution.



I agree with that. I thought ZOE was fine on the PS2 as it was. Especially that 2nd Runner. Gotdamn that game had a nice ass.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

It's ironic how they remaster only the biggest hits, and those hits are the exact games that require no remastering at all.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 28, 2012)

*Metal Gear Rising?s bosses scrapped during Platinum handover*



> Metal Gear Rising?s bosses scrapped during Platinum handover, were ?some of the series best?
> Metal Gear Solid: Rising had many playable bosses ? some of which were apparently the best in the series ? a script and levels that will never see the light of day. They were scrapped after current developer Platinum Games were chosen to take over and transform the game into Metal Gear Rising: Revengance. Kojima Productions has shed light on the lost content in a new interview.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2012)

Consistency is pretty fucking important in an action game, if Kojima asked Platinum to make a fast paced action game, they're making bosses for a fast paced action game. They SHOULD only fit the core game design.

Besides, everyone knows the trivial stealth elements of Revengeance are just there to loosely tie the spinoff to the main series.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

> “Just to brag a little bit about our designs,” he added. “We believe that the bosses we created for Metal Gear Solid: Rising were probably some of the best in the series


Some concept art required


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Consistency is pretty fucking important in an action game, if Kojima asked Platinum to make a fast paced action game, they're making bosses for a fast paced action game. They SHOULD only fit the core game design.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows the trivial stealth elements of Revengeance are just there to tie loosely tie the spinoff to the main series.



This is true, this what makes bosses memorable. 

That Bladewolf boss in the demo for example fits the bill on how the game plays while matching all categories.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

Demo is out yet there's almost no mention of it anywhere. Goes to show the difference of not having a giant over-bloated promoting campaign based on lies and bribery. Like that game which must not be named.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking foreword to this, the company has not let me down so far.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

I still think this game looks really, really, damn good.  To think in action games we have played as a human/demon hybrid, a ninja, a demi god, a witch and now a cyborg. Day 1 buy for sure this game is unlike a certain other piece of crap which disgraces a name which shall not here be mentioned.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2012)

Angel as well for El Shaddai.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Am i the only one that thinks they have shown far to little MGR attacks? Far TO FEW combos can be done so far with demo. Excluding QTE and all things similar to it including cutting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2012)

Considering that you *earn* points, Bayonetta style. Safe to say you buy upgrades.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Angel as well for El Shaddai.



The game kept telling me he is a human.
There is a brief segment in which you play as a fallen angel however.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Am i the only one that thinks they have shown far to little MGR attacks? Far TO FEW combos can be done so far with demo. Excluding QTE and all things similar to it including cutting.



Well, first the game is not supposed to be as combo heavy as DMC and Bayonetta since they really take Zandatsu into account. Second, you'll have an upgrade system so you'll have more moves at your disposal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2012)

ZOE HD is pretty damn good, but rentign it they didn't give me teh MGS demo. ):


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, first the game is not supposed to be as combo heavy as DMC and Bayonetta since they really take Zandatsu into account. Second, you'll have an upgrade system so you'll have more moves at your disposal.


Personally i am no huge fan of the cutting part of MGR. However, i am not an arsehole, so i say "Have it as option for those who do".

But i feel that despite there will be upgrade system etc, that MGR videos have so few attacks.

So few that when you build up combos it's quite repetive.

I wish they had released a demo for psn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2012)

2nd runner is so much harder than the first :sweat
I expect it to be double the firsts 4 hour time at the least and that's with me screwing around in the first and getting everything.
Also fuck you warehouse guy I have to help!!!


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 1, 2012)

Two previews of the boss fights. A few spoilers in the second link


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 4, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising zan datsu package releasing in Japan

Its a complete package that includes MGR game disc, the special PS3 and special controller.









Also Metal Gear Rising demo will be avaiable in Japanese PSN store on December 13th. The demo will be the same on as the one included in ZOE HD collection.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2012)

Double tap inputs.

Double tap inputs everywhere.

Like I said, anyone who thinks this will play like DMC or Bayonetta are going to be very disappointed. This game is his own beast.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Double tap inputs.
> 
> Double tap inputs everywhere.
> 
> Like I said, anyone who thinks this will play like DMC or Bayonetta are going to be very disappointed. This game is his own beast.



Hold up, are you telling me that this won't play _exactly _like old DMC games and will be amazing on it's own?!

Who the fuck would be disappointed?


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 5, 2012)

because people dosen?t know how to parry XDDDDD , but yeah fuck the casuals


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s4TJmyRyydE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2012)

New video 

[YOUTUBE]z3brY79OZ90[/YOUTUBE]

Ray boss fight! 

[YOUTUBE]aHvaLZSG_O4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't this game come out already


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2012)

... time to pre-order this bitch.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

To be honest MGR isn't impressing overall.

It looks pretty generic (not everything just most of it).

And i really hate the QTE stuff.


I will try the demo but again, overall i am not impressed.


I was expecting crazy combos, but i keep seeing more "slash this slash that".

If Blade mode (cutting things up) is the main drive of the game then sorry to say - it might not be that fun.

Must play it though to see how it is


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 7, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> New video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]z3brY79OZ90[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> It looks pretty generic



This is the first time I'm seen any game allow you to cut enemies in such creative ways.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 7, 2012)

Love how the Robot Gorilla would drop kick raiden, every time blade mode was activated.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> To be honest MGR isn't impressing overall.
> 
> It looks pretty generic (not everything just most of it).
> 
> ...




You say all this critique, yet say you have to play it see how it is????

You have already been commenting on what you have "seen"


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> This is the first time I'm seen any game allow you to cut enemies in such creative ways.


Not saying everything is generic. I just feel the combat looks like a way lesser version of Bayonetta's with QTEs and Blade Mode into it.


Not saying Blade mode is not creative. It is. But at end of day will it be fun to all the time slash things up? It looks like once you have the opportonity to slash things it's pretty straight forward ( just press a button and u easily slash things).

Also Blade mode seems like Focus Frenzy from Afro Samurai game:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg7oEELG4i4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMzRrPfjXSI[/YOUTUBE]






RemChu said:


> You say all this critique, yet say you have to play it see how it is????
> 
> You have already been commenting on what you have "seen"


What the fuck do you think i have said? It's my opinion - it LOOKS gameplay wise generic (compared to Bayonetta).

Now until i play the game to see if it's good or not i will say and repeat  IT LOOOKS GENERIC.


IT LOOKS GENERIC
IT LOOKKS GENERIC


IT LOOOOKS GANAAERIC!


Now please shut up, you don't have to play a game to tell your opinion of how the game LOOOKS.


P.S How can i play MGR demo or the game? Demo = released dec 13. Game released 2013 february.
So how can i play the game other than those options or Zone of Elders ....Wise guy?


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 7, 2012)

Motherfuckers, you can hide in a box with your sombrero *ON THE BOX*

Greatest thing I've seen in a game all year


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

lol generic


----------



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2012)

So I just saw Raiden fight a Metal Gear RAY. My mind is sufficiently blown.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol generic



Your actually a "ok" guy in my book Hatif, so i won't take any offence at all at your comment  

But for the fun i wanted just to show you this clip:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrciFbaydUA[/YOUTUBE]
1:44-2:08


Grimmjow vs Yammy - i seriously would have loved to see that fight 





Velocity said:


> So I just saw Raiden fight a Metal Gear RAY. My mind is sufficiently blown.



Just curious, and this isn't a hating question, but what exactly was so appealing by it? Please do tell me 

The game looks good, but at same time i wasn't impressed to be honest. Perhaps i didn't pay enough attention? Or perhaps it's much fun to play it but watching isn't fun?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Not saying everything is generic. I just feel the combat looks like a way lesser version of Bayonetta's with QTEs and Blade Mode into it.



Except they're not QTEs. At all.

Both mechanics from Zandatsu which cutting and taking are completely optional and up to the player.

That said, this game isn't trying to be Bayonetta or Devil May Cry and that's why it's looking to be as good as it is. You're supposed to complement the combat system with the Zandatsu system. And the stealth elements as well, like the ninja run and the stealth hit. If you were expecting crazy combos only, that's your own fault when the game is about other stuff too.

And the combos do look pretty crazy, especially when Raiden keeps switching the blade with his hand and feet.

The fact that Afro Samurai came up with a cut system first is irrelevant. You don't play action games for originality first and foremost, you play it for the gameplay, period.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

There's been many MGR videos now...
I expected combos.

But keep seeing slashing here and there.

Yes, it's optional.

But so far i haven't seen awesome combos where the player doesn't use the slow motion cutting blade mode or QTE things.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2ttOXFsS8c[/YOUTUBE]
This is the best i can find of combos. And it's pretty repetive.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2012)

> But so far i haven't seen awesome combos where the player doesn't use the slow motion cutting blade mode or QTE things.



Except there are, although they're Japanese and I can't find them on YT so far. And the fact that average players keep spamming over and over means exactly that. That they're average.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Now please shut up, you don't have to play a game to tell your opinion of how the game LOOOKS.


I never said you have to play a game to give an opinion. 

A lot of stuff you say is just redundant and you come off like an idiot, no offense.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except there are, although they're Japanese and I can't find them on YT so far. And the fact that average players keep spamming over and over means exactly that. That they're average.


He wasn't spamming. That was not what i meant.

He actually did same combo but with slightly different attack or action.
It was clear his goal with video was to show off combos, and why would he only do same combo over and over again just with a slight different eeach time? That's retarded and i am sure that's not what he was trying to do. So it is pretty clear to me he was limited.

Anyhow please do find those Japanese MGR videos. I really want to see them.

Like i said before , to me Blade mode slow motion doesn't LOOK so appealing.
And i like to do combos so.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 8, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance achievements revealed


Few spoilers in that list.

Found the song that was playing during metal gear fight.
[YOUTUBE]CTCBzW7ybNQ[/YOUTUBE]
And the these
[YOUTUBE]Z9XFovVj6h4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]84BZ366nOQY[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like this game going full metal in the soundtracks.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)

IS THAT A MEXICAN BOX?


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2012)

ME GUSTA        !


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Dec 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> IS THAT A MEXICAN BOX?



*!* Carajo! Ya me encontraron!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 9, 2012)

This reminds me of the Mexican Bleach thread.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2012)

So has poncho been confirmed as wearable item?


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So has poncho been confirmed as wearable item?



Yeah, it's in one of the videos. That gif up on this page? With the Sombrero box? That happens because Raiden is wearing a sombrero-poncho combo.

Me gusta.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2012)

This game just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dat fucking box. :ho


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Any info on the mustache?
I swear, if you can dress entirely as a mexican in this game....


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2012)

Im going to fucking die.. oommmffggg....


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

looooooooooool at a box assassinating you.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

Not a box you numbnuts

A mexican sombrero box



Hatifnatten said:


> Any info on the mustache?
> I swear, if you can dress entirely as a mexican in this game....



And Raiden talks in Spanish for the entire game


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2012)

The World said:


> And Raiden talks in Spanish for the entire game



omg.. PLS. I WANT THIS.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

The World said:


> And Raiden talks in Spanish for the entire game


You switch between Mexican Raiden and Normal Raiden at will with L2 button

[YOUTUBE]iG9VLxlccx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

Hola Donte te escucho como FUCK YOU!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

Donte el demonio asesino maric?n 

ADIOS!


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

I want Raiden to throw Sombrero's like shurikens.

Hopefully they slice right through Ninja Theory's home office, maybe give Tameem a decent haircut


----------



## lacey (Dec 11, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You switch between Mexican Raiden and Normal Raiden at will with L2 button



This actually makes me want the game even more now, haha.

That, and the music. That song that plays during the fight with the Metal Gear was amazing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2012)

> @Konami
> MGR demo is coming to PSN & XBL for all regions next month! Can't wait? Check out the demo now as part of ZOE HD



For those that don't have ZOE HD or a JP PS3


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

So it is going public after all. Very nice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2012)

Was that before December or new? 

Either way excited to try it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2012)

Public demo, huh?

Good thing they're not being total jews. This game needs more first impressions from players.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]w35PZQ7U5uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2012)

MGR's Sexy U.S. Box Art


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 15, 2012)

terrible schlock, good thing there's a Shinkawa version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2012)

what the hell.. demo is region-restricted? 

will this apply to the whole game as well?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2012)

nah

or well maybe for xbox owners


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6jGOeVMAcMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 15, 2012)

Best... tutorial... EVER!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> what the hell.. demo is region-restricted?
> 
> will this apply to the whole game as well?



There'll be a public demo in january, Konami aren't going total jews on us, at least.

And that cover isn't actually bad. There's actual flow to it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 16, 2012)

more scans in the link
New weapons and sercet character 
[YOUTUBE]E1AWwhGIUYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 27, 2012)

Gray Fox skin


Thank God I live in the EU


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 28, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Gray Fox skin
> 
> 
> Thank God I live in the EU



All of my boners.

Anyone else think this game has a strange feel to it though? It seems to push you into constantly attacking, giving the enemy no chance to fight back. It's ridiculously fun (and ending it with blade mode is incredibly satisfying) but when I first played it, I was really thrown by it's style.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 1, 2013)

This preview gives a huge in-deph detail of the demo



> Hey. I?m Kenichirou Yoshimura, a former designer at PlatinumGames who recently turned freelance. I designed enemies and side characters in Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.
> Three days before I was about to leave Platinum to go freelance, without much left to do, I strolled over to the nearby Rising team to see if they needed any help. ?I could design something small, if you wanted,? I said. Then I saw their designs ? the art style could not have been further from the Metal Gear universe. Immediately, I slammed my fist on the director?s table. ?You cannot put this in a Metal Gear game!? I told him. Before I knew it, my last three days at Platinum turned into over half a year.
> I?ve played through the entire Metal Gear series and I share the same impressions as so many other fans ? Shinkawa-san does unbelievable mech design. I collect all the art books like everyone else, (not to mention that I love Z.O.E., too.) so if you had told me I was going to be working on a Metal Gear game someday, I never would have believed you. Joining the team, I was as excited as I was terrified.
> The first character I designed was Raiden?s rival, Sam. The director asked for ?something samurai-like?, so I roughed out a few ideas.
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2013)

So what's the release date for the demo?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 2, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So what's the release date for the demo?



This month, not sure on the date.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2013)

The demo will obviously come out on the 15th since no good action games are being released that day


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 2, 2013)

Moosoon Scans


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2013)

Holy shit, that Grey Fox skin is too good.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 6, 2013)

Steel drums confirmed



Playable scarabs confirmed

Japanese Box art


Wallpaper


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 6, 2013)

> Playable scarabs confirmed


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 10, 2013)

*New Concept art for Mistral*

Initial Concept Design of Boss Character Mistral




Mistral Themed Mannequins


Mistral's Main Weapon :  Dwarf Gekko Arms!


The final image has become more sensual and sexy.


You can tell the artist had a fun time drawing these

Detailed configuration of the entire character design.


Final full body image of Mistral!


Zhao was also in charge of the sub-characters: Cyborg Soldiers and Foe.


Some concept art does not appear in the game.




Also a funny glitch
[YOUTUBE]IsMLNHB0w1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ninja Theory took over Metal Gear ?

Character design reminds me of DmC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

how dare you?  

never was crazy with the game's art and design really..


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ninja Theory took over Metal Gear ?
> 
> Character design reminds me of DmC.



Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ninja Theory took over Metal Gear ?
> 
> Character design reminds me of DmC.


Imposshibru. This design was actually designed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.





Hatifnatten said:


> Imposshibru. This design was actually designed.



DmC has 89/100 tier design


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

If there is any game Metal Gear Rising looks ALOT like. It's Deux Ex Human Revolution.

I am be wrong though because:
1) I haven't played MGS serie (barely), and MGS may have had that "Cyber" look before  Deus Ex.
2) I haven't played past Deus Ex Games so Deux ex may not been "Cyber" like before.




DEUS EX





MGR


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> DmC has 89/100 tier design



So true, not to mention the edgy level and character designs.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Cover appeal of a game is important. It can persuade someone to actually picking the game. I know that because i am kinda that type of guy. Though i consider other stuff too and not just the cover.

But cover persuades me to take interest.


I swear, if my thought is right, this as cover for MGR would help the sales.


SUCH BAD ASS WALLPAPER.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 11, 2013)

Skins trailer

[YOUTUBE]hpY3T1yWg5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ninja Theory took over Metal Gear ?
> 
> Character design reminds me of DmC.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 11, 2013)

^^MGS4 skin will be included in all PAL versions.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 11, 2013)

MOTHA FUCKING GRAY FOX!!!


----------



## slickcat (Jan 11, 2013)

The demo is out for those who havent played it. On JAP PSN


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

So, anyone knows where I can pre-order the steel case edition in Europe?

Fucking thing is impossible to find. It's like Konami doesn't want my money.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

I swear if Ninja theory took over Metal Gear serie...

I would go crazy lol.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

Goddamnit why does Pal get the superior limited edition while all we get is a (albeit cool) lava lamp? Fuck that, look at that GLORIOUS BOXART. *sigh*

Guess I'm getting normal edition


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Goddamnit why does Pal get the superior limited edition while all we get is a (albeit cool) lava lamp? Fuck that, look at that GLORIOUS BOXART. *sigh*
> 
> Guess I'm getting normal edition


Since your not replying to me.

Let me be agressive:
Did you tell "us" to stop bitching about the hair?

Did you sheep?

Or was that sarcasm.



Better be sarcasm because it just means your a dam fool.

1) They rejected Dante. Capcom and NT did that. They said "We dont want that".

2) Then they realized that the character they rejected Dante was popular and people wouldnt accept their bullshit, and they made Dino look like Dante (white hair, red jacket, lines etc).



3) Even with those custom pictures, i can say with all honesty:
The only custom that looks fine and isnt fucked up ugly...
is the original Dino concept.


All other ones, especially the gimmick custom of Dante is fuuuuuuuuuuuuucken ugly.


*Spoiler*: __ 









P.S And the fucken irony, the only custom that's appealing to me from DmC is the default one (the original Dino concept).

AND THATS NOT WHAT I WANTED IN FIRST PLACE! I want Dante.
Not dino.


Irony...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Since your not replying to me.
> 
> Let me be agressive:
> Did you tell "us" to stop bitching about the hair?
> ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Please guys. No sarcasm or unserious posts.
Its not easy to catch it on the internet.

And its even harder when u havent interacted with the person u think is using sarcasm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Please guys. No sarcasm or unserious posts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Please guys. No sarcasm or unserious posts.
> Its not easy to catch it on the internet.
> 
> And its even harder when u havent interacted with the person u think is using sarcasm.



>Join Date: Oct 2006


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

If you remove sarcasm or unserious posts then DmC wouldn't have had 3 threads


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

i am dead serious.. Tameem is a genius.. he should write a book about how "bad publicity is still publicity".. its gonna be edgy and will be rated 89/100..


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 12, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Cover appeal of a game is important. It can persuade someone to actually picking the game. I know that because i am kinda that type of guy. Though i consider other stuff too and not just the cover.
> 
> But cover persuades me to take interest.
> 
> ...


Dat Casshern pose!

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

Jesus, I can't find a steel book cover anywhere to pre-order.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Pre-ordered


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2013)

i dunno if i should go for this 

is the demo out yet? i wanna try it for myself


----------



## SenshiManny (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, if you happen to own a japanese PS3(Demo in the JPN PSN store is region locked...) or have Zone of the Enders HD collection, then yes, its out. Otherwise, it'll be out "some time this month" for NA PSN.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Any mention on length. Like most Plat games I expect it short, so I'll probably rent it. Game looks amazing though and from what I've heard with people who played the demo it's boss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, it's being financed by Konami and it's a spinoff of their greatest franchise so it might be longer than your average PG game. Then again, the development cycle was pretty small so it could go either way.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

The length doesn't really matter as long as its highly replayable, like Bayonetta and Vanquish, and I don't see throwing Metal Gear RAYs around becoming boring too quickly.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> ^^MGS4 skin will be included in all PAL versions.


this game looks so good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

Bayo was short? learn something new everyday..



*Spoiler*: __ 




it had decent length for an action game + high replayability


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Beat it in 7 hours. 0_0 But I did love the shit out of it. Vanquish took me like 5. Loved the shit out of that too. Mad world took me 9, didn't like it that much. This looks amazing, so don't care about length to much. Just got money problems right now with just coming back from vacation so gonna have to be stingy on money. If this was like a regular length MGS = 15 hours. Then I'd buy it probably. But as it stands I'll rent it, and buy it down the road.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

of course you're low on cash.. you're buying trash like DmC


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Buying? Hahaha...I'm renting it homie  I'm buying only one game so far this year. It's Dead Space 3 mofo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

still a waste of time


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope, just more fun time


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> still a waste of time



Dead Space 3 a waste of time? Ha, nope 

Anyways



The Boss said:


> this game looks so good



So gooood.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2013)

> _Had to do final check RISING gameplay trailer at MoCap studio. One if the many trailers will be revealed towards the release. This one was roughly edited by myself. I asked my team to edit gameplay trailer. _





More trailers confirmed


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

I beat Bayonetta in a day. Then spent the next two and a half month chasing those goddamn Pure Platinum Medals and trophies.

I also never beat Rodin fair and square, I got really, REAAAALY close once but goddamn that mofo is cheap. I just Durga'glitched his ass and continued in my eternal quest for Pure Platinums. All this talk makes me wanna get it again (and this time not sell it) in preparation for MGR. 

My only regret is that I won't have the greatest European version of MGR, that glorious shiny metal steelbook is....fuck the lava lamp.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure if it's the gamespot trailer
[YOUTUBE]1rVaj76J1OM[/YOUTUBE]
Looks like raiden has a crazy side/DT


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Not sure if it's the gamespot trailer
> [YOUTUBE]1rVaj76J1OM[/YOUTUBE]
> Looks like raiden has a crazy side/DT



add #t=1m2s to youtube link

m for minute
s for second

Then the videolink will start at the duration you added to link.


EDIT: DArn video you linked have been removed. I wanted to watch it


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> ^Well shit, the video showed new enemies and a new DT mode for Raiden at the end.
> Also
> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance demo hits January 22 #1
> 
> ...


The gif you created, if that's a taste of the gameplay, then one can conclude that MGR will be the replacement for DMC 5.


EDIT: TY for link


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Not sure if it's the gamespot trailer
> [YOUTUBE]1rVaj76J1OM[/YOUTUBE]
> Looks like raiden has a crazy side/DT



I'm getting video has been removed by user, anyone get this before it vanished?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

It's same length as gamespot video: 7:06.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2013)

The video is the gamespot link


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> *The length doesn't really matter as long as its highly replayable*, like Bayonetta and Vanquish, and I don't see throwing Metal Gear RAYs around becoming boring too quickly.



Bayonetta? I agree, the combat system is so fucking beautiful and the weapons and items are so plentiful, you can just spend hours doing crazy and different shit.

Vanquish not so much. It's a barebones 4 hour campaign with repeating bosses up the ass and with tight but not very varied gameplay. The Replayability argument can only go so far and it really doesn't work with Vanquish. To me, replayability has to justify itself with good content. Aside from gameplay, Vanquish doesn't really do it for me. S'till a good game but it's overrated. 

I'm pretty sure Revengeance is gonna have a good replayability factor if for combat system alone. I have a feeling that the bosses, sans the BEEG EPIK ones, are gonna be great.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks, I just saw it. Is it wrong that it gave me a boner?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

I watched the full video.

I really like Raiden's sinister attitude. Also the gameplay looked fucken crazy. 
I once said "They need to show more", and they have begun doing that.

Though i must say i would love to have japanese version of MGR.
Does Japanese version btw have subs??


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

The DT gameplay makes the game look so very flexible.

If it's as flexible as my perception of it, then it will be a game many DMC fans will enjoy.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

That trailer was good too see the gameplay, which looks bananas but the rest was kind'a meh. There's this beautiful nugget...

The car is crashed, Raiden steps out, the cop says some bullshit then says the following...

While pointing a gun at Raiden says: "Authorization to use excessive violence." 
...
...
... Holsters gun, pulls out some electric baton... WTF?


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

The electric batons were hilarious. So was Raiden's "All I needed to hear" line.

I'm kind of intrigued as to why Raiden's gone from being so keen on going to a family life to back to JACK THE RIPPER mode. It's also kind of cool they're taking that route. The abuse he suffered as a child isn't exactly just going to go away and giving him the sort of ridiculous power that comes with that cyborg body and sending him to massacre hundreds of guys is probably not going to help him stick to his attempts at being a family man.

Kind of nice to see him let loose too. Cathartic and holy shit I am going to have so much fun tearing motherfuckers to pieces in this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2013)

So when Raiden "Devil Triggers", he doesn't need to activate blade mode to cut shit?

Interesting.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Raiden is the evil incarnation of Dante lol.

"All i needed to hear". Such bad assery.

Mind you i am not saying he is Dante, but he comes off as a likeable character like Dante 

I may not allow myself to play MGR though without having played through MGS serie first...

I played a bit of MGS but not to much. I guess i didn't find the stealth so appealing AT THE TIME.
However, i respect the serie big time.


And unlike fucken crapCom, Kojima doesn't seem to troll bait players to try DmC in hopes of DMC 5. It seems next MGS game will be out in not to long.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

Calling it now, his DT is gonna be called Ripper Mode or some shit.

And it will be awesome.

Thing about Raiden is, he's actually pretty fun. And has an interesting development arc that doesn't just involve him becoming a better person.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> That trailer was good too see the gameplay, which looks bananas but the rest was kind'a meh. There's this beautiful nugget...
> 
> The car is crashed, Raiden steps out, the cop says some bullshit then says the following...
> 
> ...



Honestly, those batons would be more effective than that gun on a super cyborg guy who can cut bullets out of the air or just stand there and take it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

not totally new video, but its on youtube now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KQpv6kKjYI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Honestly, those batons would be more effective than that gun on a super cyborg guy who can cut bullets out of the air or just stand there and take it.




 You're nuts. Sure he can cut bullets but, what do you think he's gonna do to those batons?


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

Why is he using a sword? Oh right, maybe because he's a cyborg and can swat bullets with it.

If everyone is a cyborg, anything is game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

This is why i like PG. They bring gameplay that is exciting unlike the bloody Ninja theory who need to be taught how to emulate DMC gameplay. And the gameplay of Rising is exciting me! Not to mention "Jack The Ripper" (raidens attitude) is so fucken bad ass. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Meanwhile in DmC DINO attempts at being funny or cool gimmicking Dante. If i am wrong let me know, but unlike DmC MGR isn't trying to be something. 
Raiden isn't trying to be any other character than himself ( I need a MGS fan input on this btw). He's just wanting to fuck everything up, and the gameplay is distinct. Instead of Bayonetta leg attack (similar to DMC million stab), Raiden does a "million" stab with a blade that's on his leg.


And you can't really say "OMG That's rip off DMC!", Hideki Kamiya (who btw isn't part of MGR project), probably taught his collagues this form of attack where you do tons of hits with your leg (Bayonetta project).
And his collagues whos now working with MGR then applied it to Raiden.

And when i watched a video called "Why you should be hyped about Metal Gear Rising", i saw how Kojima production decided to work with Platinum Game. I also saw how Kojima production were firm on their decisions. PG being confident in their abilities as developers. And this is the result. Decent gameplay that you can see in my signature.


MGR started as a game i thought "Oh i hope this game beats DmC" (because DmC and it's reason for being developed was BULLSHIT).
And i also watched MGR videos for my own interest. But now...i am really thinking of buying this game if it keeps getting better.

P.S I am very picky, me not deciding to buy MGR from start means i need to be convinced. I will try the demo soon


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone else think the media will get a hold of this game when it comes out and crucify it for featuring gory violence against our country's great law enforcement?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if MGR for EU or NA will contain the option to select which language?
I'd like to have japanese voices if possible. Though i can't say i am not too excited to hear a black man speak and have a japanese voice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2013)

Metal Gear's Voice acting has always been good in English (Actually I think it has better English VA then JAP VA) so why would you want to change it? 

But for the question I don't think so. Usually they only give the default language.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

So I must be the only one who thinks that Raiden's voice here is fucking atrocious? It sounds fake and forced as hell.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah sadly quinton is one of the lower spots of the for the most part stellar MGS voice cast.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Anyone else think the media will get a hold of this game when it comes out and crucify it for featuring gory violence against our country's great law enforcement?



Shit, when an inevitable cop shooting happens this game is going to receive so much.....

FREE PUBLICITY. 


Gonna be glorious. I remember I only picked up Mass Effect because my parents where watching FOX news bitch about the blue alien lesbian sex 

So should I go down today to my local gamestop and ask if that new awesome, fast paced action game releases today and when they tell me DmC I retort with "I said action"?


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I must be the only one who thinks that Raiden's voice here is fucking atrocious? It sounds fake and forced as hell.



You aren't the only one.

Me and Hatif want our weaboo JP language.

That's how silly Quinton sounds, trying to be a badass. smh


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

@ Raiden's enlgish voice:
I find his voice acting stand out, but to be honest it suites his Jack The Ripper attitude.
The voice in my opinion suites that "I will murder people".
 If it was a causal/normal voice...it would seem weird.

Perhaps the voice seems bad because of lip syncing being bad? I'll say it again, his voice sounds "weird" but to me not in a bad way. 


@Why Japanese voices?
Perhaps the voice acting in japanese is better than current.
+ i prefer japanese over english since this is a japanese game and therefor i want to enjoy it with japanesse language


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

This is not even a matter of "Japanese voices are inherently better because they're Japanese, Yatta!". It's only that Raiden's voice is terrible, simple as that.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is not even a matter of "Japanese voices are inherently better because they're Japanese, Yatta!". It's only that Raiden's voice is terrible, simple as that.


I disagree. But can you give me samples of voices that you would prefer?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

Any spoken line in the fucking game. But the last trailer takes the cake.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it bad I don't mind Quintin's voice?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Is it bad I don't mind Quintin's voice?


I like it. 

Don't mind DeathBringer.

He's just a bad ass. And i know how to deal with bad asses.


CUT AT WILL!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2013)

I wonder if they'll explain why Raiden has become a crazy person. I mean, I like the crazy but I do wonder... Did the MGS2 hate finally get to him?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I wonder if they'll explain why Raiden has become a crazy person. I mean, I like the crazy but I do wonder... Did the MGS2 hate finally get to him?



He apparently has some bad flashbacks during the operation to save him after he loses to Sam. I'm guessing his split personality becomes more apparent afterwards


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 15, 2013)

He was quite fucked up in 4 already.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 15, 2013)

> Today saw the first half of a two day press event called Metal Gear Rising Revengeance Boot Camp, held in Nasu, Tochigi (Japan). Present were scenario writer Yue Tamari (Kojima Productions), producer Atsushi Inaba (Platinum Games), director Kenji Saito (Platinum Games) and producer Yuji Korekado (Kojima Productions).
> 
> Attendees were able to play the game for three hours, while being able to enjoy watermelon shaped snacks and freshly ?cut at will? cake. Also on display were several MGR related promotional items, including the special edition PlayStation 3 that will launch alongside the game in Japan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

Nifty. I like how the director keeps getting haircuts related to the game.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 15, 2013)

a little spoiler and gifs of Raiden DT (I didnt make it )


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 15, 2013)

Ha that first gif I can't help but read it in Heath's Joker voice.

So pumped for the demo, and can't wait for the game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 15, 2013)

^Crazy Jack the ripper looks awesome
*Meet Kojima, get Rising early... if you hold a Metal Gear party*


> Konami is offering avid Metal Gear fans the chance to play new game Rising early... by hosting a Metal Gear party.
> 
> The publisher will give 250 people in the UK their pre-ordered copy a week before its public release, and the opportunity to meet series creator Hideo Kojima.
> To score an early copy of Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance and some face time with Kojima all entrants need to do is hold a Metal Gear party on Saturday, February 16.
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

You will need to turn the trailer down some though to the point the music isn't audible with way to fall playing


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2013)

I think Quinton's voice fitted Jack in MGS2 and MGS4. In MGR he goes a bit nuttier/crazier, and the type of voice he has doesn't really come off as "badass"... but he sure is trying. IDK, it's not bad, just different.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't actually mind the voice at all. This is obviously a crazy person and the voice is suitably sinister in tone.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Jan 15, 2013)

Quinton's voice is fine and he can sound proper badass/threatening at times.

Not everybody needs a generic deep gruff-guy voice


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I don't actually mind the voice at all. This is obviously a crazy person and the voice is suitably sinister in tone.


Same opinion here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

Estafan del sexface said:


> Not everybody needs a generic deep gruff-guy voice



Because an awkward, fake generic raspy voice is much better. It's not even about this Jack the Ripper bullshit going on, he already sounded forced from the original trailers, this just accentuated it.

Solid Snake's raspy voice also sounds fake as hell but at least he sounds good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

> Quinton's voice is fine and he can sound proper badass/threatening at times.


Nope.

Aaaand nope.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

God, how I'm fucking tired of this wave of apologizers for ANYTHING that started to spread like a plague. Just because something is genuinely bad and people are thankfully showing their distaste, which is how we fucking have improvements in the future, a wave of adolescent hipsters just rushes to stand in opposition of the majority, even though in this case majority is absolutely right.

Quinton Flynn was terribly miscast in MGS2. Just because of the western closed-minded notion of selecting voices "suitable" for appearance. Raiden's original voice was deep and manly, not very much unlike Snake's. Because that was the point, we were supposed to think that this is Snake until he took of his mask.
And for some reason they are now stuck with Flynn, as if he's fan favorite or something. Just cast someone else.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidens voice is AWFUL. Seeing that trailer almost made me vomit. Fortunately I don't really care for Metal Gears story let alone one ran by Platinum (lol platinums story) so I can just play my *WUBSTEP *over everything. 

And by wubstep I mean classical music. Killing policemen on Beethovens 5th? Fucking yes. I'm setting up the playlist now.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2013)

All of you are good peoples, unlike everyone else on the previous 2 pages.

Damn apologists.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it me or the physics kinda change when Raiden "Devil trigger"? When you cut stuff in blade mode, everything just kinda falls with the same momentum but when he starts slashing shit in crazy mode:



The first guy he cuts gets COMPLETELY shredded with small parts flying everywhere and the right half of his body falls on the side while left side actually awkwardly stands on one foot before we see it fall.

Holy fuck, it looks good.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2013)

The left shredded half of his body is so terrified of Raiden, it doesn't know whether to stand or fall. 

He must be moving at supersonic speeds as well.


----------



## little nin (Jan 16, 2013)

The voice is awful yes, we know. The pace of the gameplay is nice though. How long is this story? 3 hours or something?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 16, 2013)

1 hour but infinitely replayable.

Question: Does Raiden molest children then gloats about it? He needs more edge.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Solid Snake's raspy voice also *sounds fake as hell* but at least he sounds good.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 16, 2013)

Seriously? Do we have confirmation the game's so short?

Also, Kojima sending out copies of MGR a week early for people who host MGR parties is awesomesauce.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't mind Quiton, but I definitely agree his Japanese voice is better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

It's funny because immediately after the part you bolded i wrote that I'm, in fact, not hating. Every opportunity for using shitty macros count, I guess.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 17, 2013)

Never played any MGS, saw this was made by Plat. Playing Bayo now, p[pretty awesome so far. How do you think this will hold up? Also I will wait for a couple reviews, just to see. Still, never did MGS, I know its action/stealth, but this seems mainly action. Opinions?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Never played any MGS, saw this was made by Plat. Playing Bayo now, p[pretty awesome so far. How do you think this will hold up? Also I will wait for a couple reviews, just to see. Still, never did MGS, I know its action/stealth, but this seems mainly action. Opinions?



First of all, fuck reviews. They will glorify a game with their bullshit. 
And if your going to check out a review, check out one where they illustrate with videos. Then you can see for yourself.

Anyhow here is one part of two videos where a guy explains why Metal Gear Rising looks good. And honestly i  agree, it is looking good:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB-aHsDAHmg[/YOUTUBE]

Plus here is "Jack the Ripper" trailer that displays more of the gameplay:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KQpv6kKjYI[/YOUTUBE]

And the demo is out on psn 25th January.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm only going to be disappointed if it's in no way canon. I mean from the beginning I expected this to be a side story.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm only going to be disappointed if it's in no way canon. I mean from the beginning I expected this to be a side story.


I hope this answers your question:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7BTtiAQuZ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Also guys please help me find these soundtracks:


And the music at beginning of this video:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z-0zp5wnZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 17, 2013)

So wait... I thought originally it was supposed to take place during MGS4 but now it takes place after? I guess Raiden doesn't have time to be a daddy huh? Too busy being a ninja and shit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 17, 2013)

I am with DeathBringer that voice acting being good matters.

Now i like the current voice because i find that it suites Raiden urge to kill people. A sinister voice. Sure it stands out, like you think "Lol he sounds like that?!", but personally i cant say its bad.


My expectations for Metal Gear Rising:
- Great gameplay = very important
- Good story - also important
- Fair graphics not over the top.


If the gameplay is lacking to the extent that i cant say its great, then i will be disappointed.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 17, 2013)

On the demo's gameplay: I have the demo (thankyou ZoE HD collection) and it's challenging, fast and very satisfying. It doesn't hold your hand and instead lets you explore the game on your own. It features multiple approaches to taking out your enemies though this can be boiled down into stealth kills and murderfucking everyone in their faces. Having said that, you can approach stealth kills slowly and patiently or by sprinting behind enemies and fucking their shit up. It also features a pretty crazy number of combos and manages both lock on and non-lock on combat really well. I think it's best to switch between the two myself, but that's the best thing about it: you find your own approach and are given the option to do things your way.

Don't take that out of context. The boss and the first Gekko you fight can't be stealth'd up. But even when you're forced into combat you are free to fight however you want. You can use the context sensitive kills if you like, you can spam the shit out of blade mode, parry everyone and their mothers or dodge their attacks. It's all up to you. I won't comment on the story and script, you've all seen the demo I'm sure.

tl;dr gameplay's fuckin' A.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 17, 2013)

New images


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 17, 2013)

And the rest


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 17, 2013)

This big guy didn't seem like much, he looked like an average beginner boss fight saved for an earlier part of the game's story.


 Now I take back that initial impression...


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 17, 2013)

So what does the big bald bastard have on his back? Are they meant to be shields? And does he have a sword in hand but another blade sticking out his forearm?

It's hard to tell but it's CUHRAYZEE


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2013)

Dat boss and his solar panels.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 17, 2013)

DIS GAME. SO MUCH CRAY CRAY.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 17, 2013)

this game is going to rock february


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> On the demo's gameplay: I have the demo (thankyou ZoE HD collection) and it's challenging, fast and very satisfying. It doesn't hold your hand and instead lets you explore the game on your own. It features multiple approaches to taking out your enemies though this can be boiled down into stealth kills and murderfucking everyone in their faces. Having said that, you can approach stealth kills slowly and patiently or by sprinting behind enemies and fucking their shit up. It also features a pretty crazy number of combos and manages both lock on and non-lock on combat really well. I think it's best to switch between the two myself, but that's the best thing about it: you find your own approach and are given the option to do things your way.
> 
> Don't take that out of context. The boss and the first Gekko you fight can't be stealth'd up. But even when you're forced into combat you are free to fight however you want. You can use the context sensitive kills if you like, you can spam the shit out of blade mode, parry everyone and their mothers or dodge their attacks. It's all up to you. I won't comment on the story and script, you've all seen the demo I'm sure.
> 
> tl;dr gameplay's fuckin' A.



This sounds...fucking BOSS. I am excited!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 17, 2013)

I just played the Zone of enders  Demo. Damn that was a shit tutorial, this is a must buy now thogh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Lets just say I was trying to resist going apeshit during the demo boss since the fight was so fucking electric.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW8-byQC_xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 17, 2013)

Honestly I'm kinda excited for this. I remember using the sword with Raiden all the time in MGS2 and loved it. So doing it full time sounds pretty amazing. I don't even care that it is a hack and slash.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

This game's OST is just metal

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymRU3j3nXj0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb8DfFimUJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Meh that impresses me about as much as when a Korn song was used for Silent Hill Downpour. Doesn't fit at all to me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 18, 2013)

It's more of how it flows with the action. They've done it so the bgm changes over the coarse of the boss fights. Like lyrics kicking in during key moments in the fight.

And speaking of boss battles

[YOUTUBE]pdhZGOCY3Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jan 18, 2013)

Everything about Monsoon is awesome, can't wait to fight against him. I can already image how it'll be a bitch to face him in the hardest difficulty, I like a good challenge.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> It's more of how it flows with the action. They've done it so the bgm changes over the coarse of the boss fights. Like lyrics kicking in during key moments in the fight.
> 
> And speaking of boss battles
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pdhZGOCY3Qg[/YOUTUBE]



That I can live with. I mean if it's the same context I liked DMC3 and 4's battle themes so I might not be bugged by it too much when fighting, but I guess part of me is used too the classic MGS style epic instrumental pieces.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 18, 2013)

monsoon=buggy?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 18, 2013)

Basically yeah, a swordsman's nightmare.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone else who's happy that MGR is NOT ONLY looking good, but that it may crush DmC by reducing it's sales?


Also new videos:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeunZKkdaD0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9go79NcObRg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

The Dog Boss's theme is one of the best action themes I've heard ever, really gets you pumped to fuck shit up.

Mistral's theme is fucking horrible though.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

eh.. Metal is all nice and fine, but it'll never beat out awesome battle music like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T_r2g_k80I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, this game is shaping to have the best bosses that PG ever made. 

Very mucho yes.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 18, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


>


Fucking ace, all my money.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Damn. I'm going to gamestop to cancel my pre-order to re-pre-order again because it feels so goddamn good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2013)

The sad thing is that this gorgeous looking, great playing awesomeness gonna be rated less than fucking pathetic schlock DmC since Konami isn't buying reviews.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

IGN reviews MGR - "Overall this game wasn't necessary, it doesn't feel like MG*S* and just feels like an unnecessary addition to the series. The combat is too complicated and confusing, and the story is downright juvenile with extremely terrible dialogue. A 6/10

Compare to - "NECESSARY! INTELLIGENT! SOPHISTICATED! SUPERIOR! SHAKESPEAREAN! AMAZING! THIS IS WHAT DEVIL mAY CRY NEEDED! IT'S ABSOLUTELY PERFECT IN EVERY WAY AND IS THE GREATEST GAME EVER! 9/10!"

*removes one point because Capcom forgot to give them a blowjob*


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Xbox People - *CANCEL YOU PREORDERS RIGHT N0W*

If you preorder from the xbox store you'll get 1600 MSP ($20) free of charge. The list includes a bunch of heavy hitters in 2013 including MGR. I'm going to gamestop to cancel my pre-order right now and getting this instead.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2013)

This will score the same as Bayonetta and Vanquish (Mostly 8's-9's) if it's as good as those. You guys really gotta hop off DmC nuts.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Xbox People - *CANCEL YOU PREORDERS RIGHT N0W*
> 
> If you preorder from the xbox store you'll get 1600 MSP ($20) free of charge. The list includes a bunch of heavy hitters in 2013 including MGR. I'm going to gamestop to cancel my pre-order right now and getting this instead.



Thanks bro. I just pre-order it form here.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2013)

I saw the new trailer today... I need this game so bad!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2013)

Already preordered it last year.  

Gawd damn, them bosses, that music, dat cutting.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuck it. Fuck the pre-orders, I'mma steal a copy from the manufacturers then ship Konami my money. I. Just. Can't. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> The sad thing is that this gorgeous looking, great playing awesomeness gonna be rated less than fucking pathetic schlock DmC since Konami isn't buying reviews.



Then they realize that there's a random box right behind them.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I saw the new trailer today... I need this game so bad!


Give me all access to admin functions for this site, and i will get you the game in 2 days 
I can't promise you i will not bring dictatorship to Narutoforums.

That's a risk you have to take.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm throwing money at Raidan, but all he could do is cut it. 

I'll have to start throwing my wallet at Kojima and Platinum instead.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Then they realize that there's a random mexican box right behind them.



Arregl? tu puesto :ho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Arregl? tu puesto :ho


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

ME GUSTA SO SCARY 

Dick in a box just got real


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2013)

There is only one conceivable flaw with this game. It could be so awesome, players asplode if they play it for more than five minutes at a time.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Velocity said:


> There is only one conceivable flaw with this game. It could be so awesome, players asplode if they play it for more than five minutes at a time.



That's the demo. The full game will bring mexican peace and another revolution. 

GET YOUR SOMBREROS READY!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 18, 2013)

MEXICAN BOXES EVERYWHERE!!!!!

PARTY HARD YOU FUCKERS!!!


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> MEXICAN BOXES EVERYWHERE!!!!!
> 
> PARTY HARD YOU FUCKERS!!!



its not a mexican party without tequila XD (Im not from mexico lol)


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> its not a mexican party without tequila XD (Im not from mexico lol)



Raiden popping out of the box wearing a sombrero. Chugging tequila in one hand while eating a taco in the other.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 19, 2013)

day infinity: still throwing money at my screen without results
will try again tomorrow


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> day infinity: still throwing money at my screen without results
> will try again tomorrow


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 19, 2013)

if you're into story it's suppose to be good according to IGN, but whatever it's IGN so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Missing_Nin said:


> if you're into story it's suppose to be good according to IGN, but whatever it's IGN so take it for what it's worth.


Has to be better than what DmC is selling.
The story is still by the MGS team so it should hold pretty well with jacks past(aka raiden's last game+MGS4 cutscenes).
[YOUTUBE]hKSYL9MHxzM[/YOUTUBE]
Hell just from trailers you can tell it should at least be good.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 20, 2013)

Kojima story
PG gameplay

Looking forward.to.game.  its actually 1 day after m...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

Man MGS4 makes that sound ironic as hell since Snake really had no future, but hey at least he made one for everyone else.


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

Where can i preorder the Yoji Shinkawa steelbook??


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2013)

The MGS4 team is behind the story? Well considering all they had to sacrifice and change to get Platinum on board I remain cautiously optimistic on the story. But this is a game that cannot under any circumstance have the MGS sized cutscenes or codecs. We already know the cutscenes won't be long so here's hoping the codecs happen during gameplay. 

On a MGS game it works but on a Platinum game nononononoonoonoonono.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> The MGS4 team is behind the story? Well considering all they had to sacrifice and change to get Platinum on board I remain cautiously optimistic on the story. But this is a game that cannot under any circumstance have the MGS sized cutscenes or codecs. We already know the cutscenes won't be long so here's hoping the codecs happen during gameplay.
> 
> On a MGS game it works but on a Platinum game nononononoonoonoonono.



But you know it's going to be nanomachines behind everything. It's always nanomachines.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> But you know it's going to be nanomachines behind everything. It's always nanomachines.



How the hell are you going to cut nanomachines? Raidens in trouble.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

He can cut anything. ANYTHING!


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> How the hell are you going to cut nanomachines? Raidens in trouble.



Simple. He'll cut nanomachines with nanomachines because his sword is made of them or FOXDIE


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 20, 2013)

His sword is made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords made of atoms that have swords. 



vanhellsing said:


> its not a mexican party without tequila XD (Im not from mexico lol)


I'm Hispanic and i approve. 



Amatsu said:


> Raiden popping out of the box wearing a sombrero. Chugging tequila in one hand while eating a taco in the other.



This game will suddenly be the best game in the existence of everything if that happens.


Fuck! Now Raiden needs his sombrero and poncho as a costume in Playstation All-Stars.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Man MGS4 makes that sound ironic as hell since Snake really had no future, but hey at least he made one for everyone else.



Which is what he wanted to do.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fuck! Now Raiden needs his sombrero and poncho as a costume in Playstation All-Stars.




And a mexican mustache


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which is what he wanted to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still feels bittersweet all the same.

And it should go the extra mile by putting a taco bell label on the box.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

Come out faster


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey is the demo coming out this week or next guys?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 20, 2013)

It's out in two days.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm interested to see why taking out the patriots caused the world to go to shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, can't wait to try the demo..


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 22, 2013)

So isn't the demo meant to be on PSN today? Anyone checked it out yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

will check the store right now and see..

EDIT: i don't see it..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm interested to see why taking out the patriots caused the world to go to shit.



Personally I hope they go with the obvious route.

When there's an overaching organization with a controlling stake in nearly every aspect of America's (world's?) government and society, and that overarching organization just goes away, there's going to be problems that come up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm interested to see why taking out the patriots caused the world to go to shit.



Nanomachines.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm interested to see why taking out the patriots caused the world to go to shit.


That was explained all the way back in MGS2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn tough to get use to just perrying. No dodge or block makes it little tough for me to get. However I enjoyed alot of it. 

Pros 
Slick and fast combat
Love the look of cutting things into pieces 
Stealth moments look cool 
Great graphics
Decent voice acting 

Cons
Blade mode feels odd 
No block or dodge button (Block is done by pressing forward and x, which is cool though little complicated when X is also to strike, not the best idea) 
Story seems bit dull

Overall though I'm excited to rent this one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

Are there really no evasive maneuvers at all aside from jumping?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

Of course there are, who are you listening to, the guy who wants a *dodge button*.

This isn't some casual shit, you have to, you know, master things and become better at things. Preposterous.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

So is it like a DMC style roll? I'm fine with that, as long as I have an alternative besides jumping and parrying.

And while I'll have to play to confirm, I don't think the parry function sounds to bad. Honestly forward+strike makes sense considering how parrying works.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't need a dodge button. Just allow me to block without me having to chuck the controller in rage because "I pressed block and it doesn't fucking work."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

Personally I've never been a fan of an end all be all "block" button like in GoW or Ninja Gaiden, so I'm fine with the parry function so long as it works.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 22, 2013)

The closest thing to a dodge shown so far is a move where Raiden side-steps while slashing. Don't go into this expecting DMC. There's more emphasis on defense than stylish offense.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2013)

In Ninja Gaiden you need the block button  Imagine Ninja Gaiden Black without it?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

There is a block. But if people expect a magical dodge button you're in for some over your casual head stuff


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Shit that Jack the Ripper sends blood circulating down my spine


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> In Ninja Gaiden you need the block button  Imagine Ninja Gaiden Black without it?



NG is probably a bad example, as it definitely makes blocking necessary and repeatedly chucks enemies at you who easily plow through it, or have moves to keep you from just chilling out holding block.

But in GoW there are plenty of fights where you can just hold block while you figure out what to do.

Still though, a lot of that is personal preference. One of my favorite things about DMC is that it's always encouraging you to be on the offensive in some way. A GoW style block button tends to get in the way of that.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

The less I go "WHY DID YOU FUCKING SLASH THE SWORD WHEN I TOLD YOU TO BLOCK YOU STUPID GAME?!"

The better I'll feel.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

The easy difficulty should be hidden and if you select it you have to wear something humiliating, like in NG


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> The easy difficulty should be hidden and if you select it you have to wear something humiliating, like in NG



Pretty much why I never went the ninja dog route. I had too much honor to leave the path of the ninja. Plus the one time I did to see what would happen Ayane's reaction made me reset and caused me to never give up!

If people pussy out with Raiden though they should have to be dressed as nude Raiden from MGS2 for the rest of the game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

im actually excited for this demo if it ever comes out today


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the idea of easy mode raiden being naked with the exception of a makeshift trash bag overcoat, with a british flag patch on the shoulder.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

That's fucking it, if you select easy you have to play as Donte 
Worst punishment ever.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

And you can never play Rising again after that, they are using that technology to lock on disc data with the console.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

after that they'll send in some guys to point a gun at your head and write a positive genuine review.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

oh the demo's for gold members only sheet.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

oh metal gear was rising all right. in the air. because raiden threw him. in the air.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Metal Gear Rising. The one dick joke DmC couldn't live up too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

My dick was rising when I saw this game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

no really he threw metal gear in the air, literally.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

But will Raiden be able to say the time has come and so have I?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 22, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> The closest thing to a dodge shown so far is a move where Raiden side-steps while slashing.


I love that move, you can also cancel it out of any of your attack strings for a rapid escape in any direction of your choosing to protect yourself from an incoming strike. 

The gameplay is solid and gratifying.

And it feels good to parry powerful attacks in this game, I did only that for about 10 minutes when playing around with that mutt. I was like: _''Can't touch me bitch. ''_


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m59UM1iFu-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jan 22, 2013)

Me   gusta, very much so.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

I love how people are already complaining about dual input moves in this thread. 2 buttons to perform a certain move in a timely fashion?

IT'S.JUST.TOO.DARN.HARD.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I love how people are already complaining about dual input moves in this thread. 2 buttons to perform a certain move in a timely fashion?
> 
> IT'S.JUST.TOO.DARN.HARD.


Inorite.

A dodge button.

A FUCKING DODGE BUTTON.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, getting the timing right on the parry isn't really that hard. And you always have the dodge to fall back on (though admittedly I never did, I was too busy murdering things in the face or parrying bitches to use it) if you can't get some timings right.

Practice it a bit and enjoy running through fuckers slicing and dicing. Game's probably as accessible as classic DMC though as it requires thinking and skill, so y'know, heads up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

The future of gaming




*YOU WIN*​


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

i'll admit, this will be the first metal gear game i'll play. *haven't played the snakes or big boss games, but i've seen playthroughs and i love the stealth.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

so the demo is out? BRB


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'll admit, this will be the first metal gear game i'll play. *haven't played the snakes or big boss games, but i've seen playthroughs and i love the stealth.*



Turn off the internet and go play Snake Eater RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> The future of gaming



If anything this might be the first game in a while that requires some skill to do well in.

It also does not seem to hold your hand like other games that much.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

when i get the money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> If anything this might be the first game in a while that requires some skill to do well in.
> 
> It also does not seem to hold your hand like other games that much.



I can see it now..

IGN: this game is super hard and frustrating cuz peoplz don't die when i mash X 

3.5/10 




EDIT: ya'll are fucking with me, demo ain't out yet


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Pfft this game will be lucky to get a 3 out of 5. No way is it as great as the Shakespearean tale of DmC


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'll admit, this will be the first metal gear game i'll play. *haven't played the snakes or big boss games, but i've seen playthroughs and i love the stealth.*


Youre not Living  till youve bestowed yourself upon GOD's(Kojima) work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Turn off the internet and go play Snake Eater RIGHT NOW.



you know what, i am like that.. never played a MG game in my life.. just today i was so fucking close to buying the HD collection.. i think i'll do it someday


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

if you say so


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Turn off the internet and go play Snake Eater RIGHT NOW.



I remember the boss fight against The End.

Was going for non lethal kills and it took me forever to get his health down. Truly it was a battle between snipers. Patience and waiting were the key.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I remember the boss fight against The End.
> 
> Was going for non lethal kills and it took me forever to get his health down. Truly it was a battle between snipers. Patience and waiting were the key.


If you save your game in the middle of the fight, and either set your system's time a week ahead or play again a week later, The End wouldve died of old age.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> If you save your game in the middle of the fight, and either set your system's time a week ahead or play again a week later, The End wouldve died of old age.



Bah if you did that you have no honor as a warrior. Truly the boss would be disappointed.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I remember the boss fight against The End.
> 
> Was going for non lethal kills and it took me forever to get his health down. Truly it was a battle between snipers. Patience and waiting were the key.



Weird. I remember just plain ol' sneaking up behind him and popping him in the back of the head with the Mk22. There was a lot more running involved than waiting - for an old guy, he can sure run.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Bah if you did that you have no honor as a warrior. Truly the boss would be disappointed.


I know I know. Just sayin. i had to track dude like Ranger.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck that noise, i used the 2 week trick  He died.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> I know I know. Just sayin. i had to track dude like Ranger.



I tell you what I had to track him down a lot too. Man was so hard to find and yet he could always see me clearly.  But heck knows when I found him I'd run after him shooting every tranq dart I had into him.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Weird. I remember just plain ol' sneaking up behind him and popping him in the back of the head with the Mk22. There was a lot more running involved than waiting - for an old guy, he can sure run.



Well when I say waiting it was more like me trying to find him.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I tell you what I had to track him down a lot too. Man was so hard to find and yet he could always see me clearly.  But heck knows when I found him I'd run after him shooting every tranq dart I had into him.


So hard to track footsteps with Thermal Goggles

The Fear was great too though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

I can see this coming from a fanboy
>one of the enemies has a chainsaw on his back
>WIP OFF OF DMC


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I can see this coming from a fanboy
> >one of the enemies has a chainsaw on his back
> >WIP OFF OF DMC


Im sorry but forget that DMC


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> So hard to track footsteps with Thermal Goggles
> 
> The Fear was great too though.



I didn't like those thermal goggles as well. That and the trees kept getting in the way so I didn't use them. Instead I went by sound.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I didn't like those thermal goggles as well. That and the trees kept getting in the way so I didn't use them. Instead I went by sound.


Haha.
Yeah Nice old fashioned tracking. I still equipped the M16 though


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Haha.
> Yeah Nice old fashioned tracking. I still equipped the M16 though



haha well it worked when you're spending hours crawling on the ground using camo listening for his breathing or snoring. Considering you get the moss camo though it was worth it. My only complaint with pretty much every MGS game is that you only get good rankings by not killing people so pretty much any gun that isn't a tranq gun is useless so why bother even putting them in the game if people are going to go for Big Boss runs?


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I remember the boss fight against The End.
> 
> Was going for non lethal kills and it took me forever to get his health down. Truly it was a battle between snipers. Patience and waiting were the key.



I'm shite at sniping him so I've committed the ultimate sin of never having a sniper duel with him.

Instead I camo'd up and hunted him down like a dog. Followed his tracks. Slithered around the areas looking for heat signatures, listening for breathing, carefully looking behind every rock until finally I found him and shot him in the back of the head.

Not a sniper battle, but fuck me it was awesome being the hunter.

MGR will get decent enough reviews but the gameplay is going to get panned because current reviewers are fucking incapable of playing a game properly and figuring out how it works. They'll button mash their way through, a handful will learn how to parry, one or two at best how to parry properly. They'll say it's too complex and it doesn't make sense.

And I will call them out on being such pansies.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> I'm shite at sniping him so I've committed the ultimate sin of never having a sniper duel with him.
> 
> Instead I camo'd up and hunted him down like a dog. Followed his tracks. Slithered around the areas looking for heat signatures, listening for breathing, carefully looking behind every rock until finally I found him and shot him in the back of the head.
> 
> ...



Who said I actually used a sniper rifle?  

Speaking of parry moves that reminds me of Samurai Legend Musashi. In which you had a counter move that wasn't just hard to pull off due to timing and what not, but it was flat out required that you HAD to master it in order to beat the game. As the last fight of the game requires you to use it as if like a QTE. Otherwise you die and get sent back a long ways.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> haha well it worked when you're spending hours crawling on the ground using camo listening for his breathing or snoring. Considering you get the moss camo though it was worth it. My only complaint with pretty much every MGS game is that you only get good rankings by not killing people so pretty much any gun that isn't a tranq gun is useless so why bother even putting them in the game if people are going to go for Big Boss runs?


You Stalker Killer you are.

Well They kept the guns for more variety


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> You Stalker Killer you are.
> 
> Well They kept the guns for more variety



Well I tried to CQC him a couple times too but that didn't work out as well. XD


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> you know what, i am like that.. never played a MG game in my life.. just today i was so fucking close to buying the HD collection.. i think i'll do it someday



This. Worried I won't be able to finish it/beat it though lolz. :ho


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

A Hind D? Colonel what's a Russian gunship doing here?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2013)

Just finished the demo. 

I naively thought this would be a great game that would tide me over till Bayonetta 2. 

This shit IS bayo 2 except better and more mexican in every way possible. This is an extremely refreshing yet surprisingly difficult game and so far I'm adoring the CUT EVERYTHING aspect of it (at the very beginning of the level I accidentally cut the stairs and had to find another way up  )

Just fantastic. Just fucking fantastic. Este juego hombre...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Just finished the demo.
> 
> I naively thought this would be a great game that would tide me over till Bayonetta 2.
> 
> ...


OLE!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

so whats up with raidens hair? my friend says its little john,  wow


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 22, 2013)

My only complaint with the demo is that I can't access hard mode.

Other than that, this game is pretty swell.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2013)

MUST. CORTAR. EVERYTODA. MEXICAN. NINJA CYBORGS. HYPE. OVERFLOWING. WTF PLATINUM. GAH. 

Dammit Platinum stop. Just stop. My money is tight and I have school and work and I can't keep up with all this shit!


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

So did that crappy mexican cyborg I crafted on the last page help you with regards to your purchase?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

mexican? wut?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> So did that crappy mexican cyborg I crafted on the last page help you with regards to your purchase?



I already pre-purchased this game. I'm just waiting for gamestop to have a midnight release with mariachi bands! Even though I got it from xbox for the extra MSP part of me wants to go directly to gamestop and shove it in all them DmC lovers face. 

But my love for imaginary free money is more than my hatred for shitty reboots.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 22, 2013)

Only thing I'm not really seeing from this demo is how they said they would retain some stealth aspects.  Like they didn't even explain how to stealth kill someone without impaling them on your sword.  Not that I mind, because I'm coming from Camp DMC, but Platinum isn't a developer that sells high and delivers short.

But hey, it is just a demo after all.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Raiden is now Speedy Gonzalas trying to save the cheese from Sylvester. Who represents a government of nanomachines.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW8-byQC_xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well I tried to CQC him a couple times too but that didn't work out as well. XD


Thought you were gonna successfully CQC The End like he's a Old Man

Everyone. Rate Jack the Ripper's Voice on a Scale of 1/10


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Thought you were gonna successfully CQC The End like he's a Old Man
> 
> Everyone. Rate Jack the Ripper's Voice on a Scale of 1/10



Apparently bosses are good at countering CQC.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Apparently bosses are good at countering CQC.


Yeah Ive experience that too


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Thought you were gonna successfully CQC The End like he's a Old Man
> 
> Everyone. Rate Jack the Ripper's Voice on a Scale of 1/10



I'd say a 7.1 but we don't know that much about it like say...
Donte's voice. 9/10 voice there PPPerfect for Donte


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2ttOXFsS8c&list=LLq1DCCtlQQfWPknjGiFH1HA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Yeah Ive experience that too



I can only imagine that if Big Boss could have just CQC'd them easily he'd have said something like "Compared to me you didn't really train them all that well mom."

He did see her as his mom right? I thought that's how he saw her.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2013)

Love when chopping off the legs, and watching them crawl towards you. I think that's gonna be my favorite part of the entire game. Just chopping off different parts and seeing how they react


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm loving the demo.  Once you get parrying down, it's really, really fun.  I think this game is going to be as amazing as I've been hoping.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

so is parrying like royal guard from dmc? timing and what not? do you click the left stick with the x button or do you move it in a certain direction?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 23, 2013)

Move it in a certain direction while clicking the button.  It's pretty OP.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd say a 7.1 but we don't know that much about it like say...
> Donte's voice. 9/10 voice there PPPerfect for Donte


Quinton was wearing a white wig, it fixes everything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2013)

this shit's taking forever 

still at 25%


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

3.4 GB demo? Holy shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> 3.4 GB demo? Holy shit.



The game is so huge it has to come on 6 blueray disks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2013)

now i see why it's taking too long.. *facedesk*


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 23, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Love when chopping off the legs, and watching them crawl towards you. I think that's gonna be my favorite part of the entire game. Just chopping off different parts and seeing how they react



Gonna wanna stay on your toes champ. At least one enemy type will continue to not only fight but motherfuggin' dropkick your ass if you aren't careful.

Also, did anyone else other than DedValve and myself accidentally the stairs when first playing this? Fucking around cutting things, seeing if I can cut trees horizontally so they won't immediately fall down (turns out you can do that, it's awesome) and generally seeing the limits of slashing shit was all I did for the first 5 minutes of the demo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 6 GB free of space and it keeps saying not enough space, baaaaaw.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kGBH4QpAYEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]kGBH4QpAYEE[/YOUTUBE]



CRAB CAT BATTLE.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I spent at least a minute trying to cut that cat up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2013)

That cat vs DmC


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2013)

I spent a good minute doing everything possible to cut that cat man. SATANA LO ESTA CONTROLANDO HAY DIOS MIO!

That cat could solo everyone in DmC. In fact, anything less than non-canon DMC2 Dante is required to actually touch that cat.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Should make a "Game Challenge" for MGR demo:

Where we challenge all gamers, whether that be glitch or bug explorers or abusers:

Try to kill the cat.



Will be interesting


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

This game is so cool, cutting everything is just fun alone.

I got owned by the Gekko.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 23, 2013)

The cat is too OP.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2013)

Raiden has white hair, does this mean he's old and outdated or edgy and cool? Tameem can't make up his mind so I'm confused if I should get this game or not.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> This game is so cool, cutting everything is just fun alone.
> 
> I got owned by the Gekko.



Same here, the first time at least. 

Honestly, one of my favorite moments of the demo is when I was standing above a gekko and was like "Okay, when he jumps up here I'll rush him"

Then he of course jumps up while I'm just standing there....and lands on me. So nice to have a game that punishes stupidity instead of catering to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm finding it best to just stealth kill the tough bastards.

I haven't grasp parrying yet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2013)

Loving the demo. I was only killed once by a Gecko.

After i was killed i just started using Raiden's running ability and slashed at their feet, left to avoid attacks, and came back to slash at their feet until they died.

Oh and i cut up everything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

Welp I've mastered parrying, it's pretty much required to fight Bladewolf, finally beat him after dying about 5 times.

He was no joke, so many different moves to try to parry, scary dog.

The music is also fantastic in this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Gonna wanna stay on your toes champ. At least one enemy type will continue to not only fight but motherfuggin' dropkick your ass if you aren't careful.
> 
> Also, did anyone else other than DedValve and myself accidentally the stairs when first playing this? Fucking around cutting things, seeing if I can cut trees horizontally so they won't immediately fall down (turns out you can do that, it's awesome) and generally seeing the limits of slashing shit was all I did for the first 5 minutes of the demo.


I like that though, cutting off parts and they still fight. I chopped one guns leg off and went after the other two. After killing em I thought I was done. This dude was still shooting me from the fucking ground while bleeding out :amazed


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2013)

Why is the PS3 version 3.4 GB?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2013)

Cause PS3 doesn't compress sound.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

I actually feel like a badass ninja. This is awesome!


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Cause PS3 doesn't compress sound.



I had a feeling that would be the case.


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont really mind that. I dont have good speakers to begin with.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2013)

58%  Come on!


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

60% .      .


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2013)

78%  Come on!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

dont have gold membership plus controller just up and decides to STOP WORKING RFCKWNBLVRFVBWK


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

AAA storyline


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

Courtney hentai pls


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 23, 2013)

Reserved this the day I went to pick up Ni no Kuni. Twenty five dollars off thanks to a gift card.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2013)

Hurry up and install already :sanji


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

Cant remember the last time when I had this much fun playing a video game. This is amazing.


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

I just died on normal


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 23, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I like that though, cutting off parts and they still fight. I chopped one guns leg off and went after the other two. After killing em I thought I was done. This dude was still shooting me from the fucking ground while bleeding out :amazed



Dat mook 

Also, owning up to getting owned by the Gekko first time round. Then I spammed the Ninja run and kept running away, running back, cutting them a bit and repeating until they dead.

Then I learnt how to parry and I subsequently cut them like cheap hookers.


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

I think parrying is really easy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2013)

Omg this game  

Havent enjoyed playing a demo like this in ages. This game is amazing! Fucking hell. The amount of crazy shit you can do. First day purchase without a doubt. The game mechanics are just so amazing.

Also fuck blade mode, im always on the offensive. Also for the people worried about parrying, fear not its quite easy to get a grasp of. But the gameplay  The combinations i was pulling off, damn.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jan 23, 2013)

I just finished the demo, and It was fucking AWESOME! I need the full game now!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

Let's make the sales skyrocket since reviews gonna be 7.5/10 etc.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 23, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Dat mook
> 
> Also, owning up to getting owned by the Gekko first time round. Then I spammed the Ninja run and kept running away, running back, cutting them a bit and repeating until they dead.
> 
> *Then I learnt how to parry and I subsequently cut them like cheap hookers.*



Did you just make a "Jack The Ripper" joke?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

i like the soundtrack lots. one of the most important aspects.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2013)

I think I shall skip the demo and just play the game when it's out.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

anyone wanna see a perfect playthrough?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHkK2IYpp9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> anyone wanna see a perfect playthrough?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHkK2IYpp9o[/YOUTUBE]



Wait what? How can i even pull those moves off?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

pressing buttons =p


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2013)

I now know what i was doing wrong  Not using blade mode enough, that is kinda lame that the rank relies on that alot.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 23, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Did you just make a "Jack The Ripper" joke?



Maybe.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

Easily GOTY unless Zeroes comes this year.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

so what about raidens family? rose and little john? i thought raiden promised not to leave.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so what about raidens family? rose and little john? i thought raiden promised not to leave.



Gotta pay the bills somehow, and when your experience reads "super soldier" and "cyborg super soldier" it tends to narrow down the job options.

So Raiden took a job as a bodyguard/training instructor/security adviser. Then he got fucked up by Sam and it started a slide into Jack the Ripper psyche.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

It's non MGS canon anyway, so it's irrelevant really how's it connected to the series.

Hopefully it can become it's own series with it's own canon.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

lol boris. wheres the last time i heard that name? hmmm


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Gotta pay the bills somehow, and when your experience reads "super soldier" and "cyborg super soldier" it tends to narrow down the job options.
> 
> So Raiden took a job as a bodyguard/training instructor/security adviser. Then he got fucked up by Sam and it started a slide into Jack the Ripper psyche.



I guess Raiden's job at Home Depot wasn't enough.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so what about raidens family? rose and little john? i thought raiden promised not to leave.



SPOILER FROM LEAKED METAL GEAR RISING PLOT


*Spoiler*: __ 



The cat has them hostage.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just played the demo.

Nice level until the boss handed my ass twenty times to sunday.
Twice.

Then I started to get familiar with the game and destroyed it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2013)

The controls were very weird, the more I got used to them the more I like the game. If they fixed the controls it would be a very "solid" game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

finished the demo. it was good. short, only died once, mastered the controls in a few minutes, you don't have to use the right thumb stick to swing, press X to slash horizontally and Y for vertically. you can do a break dance move by rotating the left stick 360 degrees and press heavy attack.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The controls were very weird, the more I got used to them the more I like the game. If they fixed the controls it would be a very "solid" game.


There's nothing to fix, you getting used to them is the whole point.

That's how games were back in the days


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> There's nothing to fix, you getting used to them is the whole point.
> 
> That's how games were back in the days



Everyone knows that the game sucks if you can't master it as soon as you pick it up like COD.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

IGN: "No dodge button. 6.5/10"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2013)

This game plays even better than I was expecting, and that was a lot out of Platinum.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Gamespot: Playing as Raiden and not Snake. 2 out of 10


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 24, 2013)

enemies can counter parry in the final build

[YOUTUBE]SQhNBZ_Nhpo[/YOUTUBE]

counter counter etc parry
[YOUTUBE]gSyNFdUgHHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Jan 24, 2013)

still want a Dodge button. the demo is too easy and the counter attack is easy to grasp has a huge window. but dodging in a nice fashion is welcomed. Like hatif said reviewers will give it lower points for lack there-of. I can live without it, but wouldnt mind having one


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Missing_Nin said:


> enemies can counter parry in the final build
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SQhNBZ_Nhpo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Enemies that are not helpless?
2/10 game


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2013)

DedValve said:


> This game will not play itself, you play it. It does not dumb anything down but nothing is complicated. *It's how a game should be, for gamers, not for people who occasionally get on the couch and still view gaming as something less than a hobby.*



I have no issue with people who occasionally get on the couch and play games just to go through and experience the story or whatever, who may not be willing/able to pick up a game like this and really get the hang of it.

Of course, that's what Easy mode is for. 

What pisses me off is when bad players (or reviewers) say a game is objectively worse because it's too hard on normal and their 1337 g@m3r pride can't take it.



slickcat said:


> still want a Dodge button. the demo is too easy and the counter attack is easy to grasp has a huge window. but dodging in a nice fashion is welcomed. Like hatif said reviewers will give it lower points for lack there-of. I can live without it, but wouldnt mind having one



I think a few things will be cleared up once we have the full game and (presumably) a full list of attacks and maneuvers. The tutorial was pretty sparce, and I highly doubt that there is no evasive maneuver in this game aside from dashing towards an enemy.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just played the demo.
> 
> Nice level until the boss handed my ass twenty times to sunday.
> Twice.
> ...



I beat it on the first try lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Gamespot: Playing as Raiden and not Snake. 2 out of 10


I can actually see that with the level of their reviewers 

"Oh man, I thought you play as Gayden only in tutorial and then as Snake the rest of the game. It's MGS2 all over again. 2.5/10"

The score always must be .5 that way you know it's a serious review and they weighted all pros and cons.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The controls were very weird, the more I got used to them the more I like the game. If they fixed the controls it would be a very "solid" game.



How are the controls weird? One button for light attack, another for heavy attack, one for jumping, lock on, etc. The controls are identical to DMC, DmC, Bayonetta, every other hack n slash, the big difference is the cut everything mode thats easy to get in to.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2013)

Lock on is pointless, it restricts you I feel. Also have you tried to parry while still holding the lock on button? Shit's next to impossible. 

Raiden controls so superbly that I'm always hitting what I want without it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

played the demo.. shit's awesome.. boss fucked me over till i got used to parry, than he almost didn't touch me 

music is great too.. definitely gonna buy it now 

i really don't see the need of dodge button.. the parry system is very good.. 



Vault said:


> Lock on is pointless, it restricts you I feel. Also have you tried to parry while still holding the lock on button? Shit's next to impossible.
> 
> Raiden controls so superbly that I'm always hitting what I want without it.



i actually parry better with lock on... and i don't think you have to hold the lock-on button..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

It's nice to have lock-on just in case. I mean we have only seen 1/99 of the game, maybe it will come in handy with some bosses.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 24, 2013)

Missing_Nin said:


> enemies can counter parry in the final build
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SQhNBZ_Nhpo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Excuse me gentlemen, need to go fap.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2013)

Raiden like Bayonetta controls so amazingly that lock-on is really for those fast enemies that can move all around the screen (like the boss in the demo). It's really so that your camera stays on target rather than actually be on target. He controls so seamlessly that you always hit your targets and your attacks are wide enough to hit multiple. Even when enemies swarm you always hit the guy you want. Why? Because good game design thats why. 

IGN is already criticizing this game for not being more like MGS and not playing as Snake, but DmC being entirely different with a totally "sophisticated" Dante was needed in such an outdated and old shitty series. 

GET WITH THE TIMES PEOPLE.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Pb5F9wcaorQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

DedValve said:


> IGN is already criticizing this game for not being more like MGS and not playing as Snake, but DmC being entirely different with a totally "sophisticated" Dante was needed in such an outdated and old shitty series.
> 
> GET WITH THE TIMES PEOPLE.


Makes no sense, Raiden has white hair.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2013)

I forgot about the unskippable cutscenes, those where horrible. I thought it'd be something like gears of war where if you press back you automatically end the conversation.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually found the lock on most useful when fighting Gekkos + regulars. I like to take out the regulars first so I don't get peppered with bullets, and locking on to the Gekko while doing that guarantees I don't get cheapshotted.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2013)

Raiden deflectin bullets with his sword when dashing is incredible. 

Also cutting off a guys feet from the ankle and watching him balance around before falling is epic. The attention to detail is astounding.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Like I thought, the codec talks aren't skippable and they break the pacing of the demo like a friend. I knew that was gonna happen. They probably crucial in a Metal Gear Solid game but they don't really belong in Rising.



DedValve said:


> How are the controls weird? One button for light attack, another for heavy attack, one for jumping, lock on, etc. The controls are identical to DMC, DmC, Bayonetta, every other hack n slash, the big difference is the cut everything mode thats easy to get in to.



Gonna bet that he's complaining about dual input controls which is what really separates this game from either DMC, Bayoneta and Ninja Gaiden. Even basic moves like the stinger require a double tap of the directional button to perform.

Parrying requires you to move the directional button in the direction of the enemy and press attack. That's it. That's fucking it. That's how fucking simple it is. Pretty much everything minimal high skill moveset you have in DMC is harder than this. The key is just plain old timing, which is gonna be the main reason why people will bitch about it.



Vault said:


> Lock on is pointless, it restricts you I feel. Also have you tried to parry while still holding the lock on button? Shit's next to impossible.
> 
> Raiden controls so superbly that I'm always hitting what I want without it.



Lock on is far from pointless, although it's not as crucial to this game as it is to DMC 3 & 4 and Bayonetta since it's a slightly less complex action game and it doesn't rely so much on juggling and enemy throws, which are crucial if you want to properly target who you want to "control" while you're fighting several enemies at the same time.

That said, Revengeance isn't plagued by any sort of auto lock on but I see what you mean. The game is perfectly playable without it but it's far from pointless since you won't be able to pull the most intricate combos and moves without it. I'm sure of it, we haven't seen his complete move set and we haven't seen the end game enemies. Plus, lock on is gonna be bliss against bosses, I can personally attest to that with LQ.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2013)

No doge button. 
Raiden has white hair (what is this the 80's?)
Not metal gear solid
No snake
This change was unnecessary
Extremely complex controls that requires a giant manual to comprehend
To japanesy
Doesn't feel like a metal gear solid game, feels to much like a spinoff starring Raiden
Terrible story with horrible dialogue and childish tone

2/10 wait for MGSV


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Like I thought, the codec talks aren't skippable and they break the pacing of the demo like a friend. I knew that was gonna happen. They probably crucial in a Metal Gear Solid game but they don't really belong in Rising.



Are you talking about the "Let's recap your route" scene? I didn't mind it because I figured it was a loading thing. Even in GoW you couldn't skip the convos immediately. 

If the full game has the same amount of load screens (very little), I don't mind the forced codec talks.



> Parrying requires you to move the directional button in the direction of the enemy and press attack. That's it. That's fucking it. That's how fucking simple it is. Pretty much everything minimal high skill moveset you have in DMC is harder than this. The key is just plain old timing, which is gonna be the main reason why people will bitch about it.



I'd say the only other thing is that you want to hold attack while you parry. 

In the beginning I was screwing up a bit until I realized that your timing doesn't have to be perfect since he holds the stance for a second or 2 so long as you keep the button pressed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Like I thought, the codec talks aren't skippable and they break the pacing of the demo like a friend. I knew that was gonna happen. They probably crucial in a Metal Gear Solid game but they don't really belong in Rising.


They can still fix that in a full game hopefully. They are the remnants of an earlier stage of development when the game wasn't nearly as fast paced, and probably are related to loading too.

Maybe there will be a skip option in the Options menu. In demos they usually don't have half the things the final Options will have.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> They can still fix that in a full game hopefully. They are the remnants of an earlier stage of development when the game wasn't nearly as fast paced, and probably are related to loading too.
> 
> Maybe there will be a skip option in the Options menu. In demos they usually don't have half the things the final Options will have.



I don't doubt they're related to loading too, which is I i don't think they'll go away.

Meh, it's a minor thing at the end of the day, I can easily overlook it. I just wanted to point it out, is all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2013)

So is there anyway to counter grenades besides just running away or dashing forward?

I kind of wish you could parry them by swatting with the flat of the blade.

.....does anybody know what happens when you cut a grenade in blade mode?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> .....does anybody know what happens when you cut a grenade in blade mode?



It doesn't go boom. Like with any explosive in the game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It doesn't go boom. Like with any explosive in the game.



Just keeps getting better and better


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

i like being stealthy in this game.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 24, 2013)

Missing_Nin said:


> enemies can counter parry in the final build


Boner achieved, that really incites the player to optimize his options.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 24, 2013)

Also, here's a footage of Monsoon trolling.

[YOUTUBE]lV3l0Wa348A[/YOUTUBE]


Seriously, I love this guy. 

inb4bossesaretoofuckinghard


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Fuck, just saw the counter, counter, counter parry video.

I'm hard.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

its the cats apprentice!


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I can actually see that with the level of their reviewers
> 
> "Oh man, I thought you play as Gayden only in tutorial and then as Snake the rest of the game. It's MGS2 all over again. 2.5/10"
> 
> The score always must be .5 that way you know it's a serious review and they weighted all pros and cons.



"DURR! Why is this a hack and slash game when the series has always been a stealth espionage game?! Plus why do we have to play as that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Gayden?! He should have stuck to being a side character! It not only betrays the series and its fans, but also Hideo Kojima! 2.5 out of 10 go buy DmC the clearly superior game that gets it right!"


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2013)

Lmao

This game might be brutal on harder levels. Can't wait!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually liked trying to be stealthy


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

"Raiden's a ninja so obviously this series should be as stealthy as the Thief series!"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

i actually found a different way to air assassinate the goon on the bridge during the hostage part. i feel awesome.

anyone having problems with the stealth part with the two patrolling gecko's?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL the demo freezed when I played it the first time.
Restarted it, and the combat is fucking nice. Blademode takes a bit of time to get used to.
Parrying soilders is easy for me (due to practicing Royal guard, gekko's are 50/50
Almost died at Bladewolf due to messing around.

Weapon switching?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

i actually tried taking out the two guys on the edges by slicing the support beams but they dont kill em 0.0 i was so disappointed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well they are cyborgs.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 24, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Weapon switching?



the prevailing theory is that these sub-weapons only replace your heavy attacks (triangle). Square will always be the default katana, which makes sense since its the only weapon you can use in blade mode


----------



## slickcat (Jan 24, 2013)

meh, would be nice if it was truly weapon switching. and blade mode keeps the sword regardless. I m looking at all the bosses weapons as possible collectibles after their defeats. especially moonson dual sais.

also you can dodge by pressing square+X to left or right, a bit technical and a huge delay but thats dodging right there. noticed that when fighting enemies from all directions takes a bit getting used to and trying to stop attack animations is quite difficult unless u press jump. Anyways looking forward to it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

been researching and raidens story behind his cyborg body reminds me a lot of robocop.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

The people criticizing the game are obviously Grey Fox fanboys jealous that they didn't get a game.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 24, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> The people criticizing the game are obviously Grey Fox fanboys jealous that they didn't get a game.



That can be the sequel.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

or dlc costume. 

i like grey fox too but guess what?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yav8kPmWYmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> LOL the demo freezed when I played it the first time.
> Restarted it, and the combat is fucking nice. Blademode takes a bit of time to get used to.
> Parrying soilders is easy for me (due to practicing Royal guard, gekko's are 50/50
> Almost died at Bladewolf due to messing around.
> ...



oh God yes


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2013)

So, how in the world does parrying work in this game?

PS3 tells me to move the left analog stick and press square. How do I know when it's the right time to parry? I've only parryed a few times, but I'm getting my ass kicked by this boss for not being able to do it right.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

push the stick towards the enemy and press light attack simultaneously.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 24, 2013)

The parry isnt as good as it seems,why not give it one button rather than having me press forward square all the time, especially when you fight the geckos and they move to the side of the camera.its not perfect and missing the direction + square based on direction is annoying, even the lock-on isnt doing anything.

Done tons of experiments with the parry,killing small enemies takes priority because they shoot from afar. Also when in the midst of 3 guys attacking and you try to counter all of them its not possible, you get hit.meaning this game encourages you deal with one enemy at a time. FROM THE FRONT.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 24, 2013)

Parrying is harder than i thought.   I _like_ it. 


At least I can block consistently now.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

when i get this game im gonna try and be as stealthy as possible.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk29WtFyJ6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Done tons of experiments with the parry,killing small enemies takes priority because they shoot from afar. *Also when in the midst of 3 guys attacking and you try to counter all of them its not possible*, you get hit.meaning this game encourages you deal with one enemy at a time. FROM THE FRONT.



If they're attacking from the same direction you can counter multiple enemies, has to be really close though.

That being said, what do you expect? It's a sword, it's not going to provide a 360 degree field of protection.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 25, 2013)

^its a sword so it cant block 360, wtf are you talking about. its not like this is some realistic emulation of real sword fighting. all I m saying is add a fucking dodge button or make the parry one button( that can only be initiated when in close proximity with the enemy) He should be able to block all enemies if they attack from all angles. rather than moving the controller multiple directions and getting hit from behind. Also his ninja run takes some micro-seconds to get into gear to move out of the way from an attack stance.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

Which is why you blade mode everything since it slows down time. Really not that hard, the real difficulty will be them rocket launchers, that's going to be a bitch on higher difficulties.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah, rocket launchers and bullets are the problem, but the game wants u to use ninja run since he can repel bullets while hes running but not rocket launchers indeed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2013)

slickcat said:


> ^its a sword so it cant block 360, wtf are you talking about. its not like this is some realistic emulation of real sword fighting. all I m saying is add a fucking dodge button or make the parry one button( that can only be initiated when in close proximity with the enemy) He should be able to block all enemies if they attack from all angles. rather than moving the controller multiple directions and getting hit from behind. Also his ninja run takes some micro-seconds to get into gear to move out of the way from an attack stance.



I agree that a more obvious dodge function would be useful, but I just don't see an issue in forcing you to face the attacker that you're blocking. Just another part of mastering the combat system.

Personally I feel a one button be all end all block button would be WAY overpowered, and would remove the satisfaction of successfully parrying an unexpected attack.



slickcat said:


> yeah, rocket launchers and bullets are the problem, but the game wants u to use ninja run since he can repel bullets while hes running but not rocket launchers indeed



Do you think he should be able to repel rockets? I've been trying to master cutting them in blade mode, and it's surprisingly not that hard.

Now when you have gekkos on your ass....then it gets tricky.


----------



## Augors (Jan 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8za3U5SRFY[/YOUTUBE]

Saw the other videos in this thread. I'm sold.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2013)

One thing that would have been cool though is if Ninja Run started with a short dash, similar to DMC's level 1 trickster dash, but cancellable using the slice or slide.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 25, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That being said, what do you expect? It's a sword, it's not going to provide a 360 degree field of protection.



rotate the stick 360 degree's pressing the heavy attack will make raiden do a  k dance move. its punishable and looks flashy but it works.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you want to block bullets or dodge missiles? Hold R1 to Ninja run away. Missiles you can cut however in blade mode. 

Do you want to parry? Wait until the enemy flashes ORANGE and then left stick + attack.

You can parry in mid air as well.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Do you want to block bullets or dodge missiles? Hold R1 to Ninja run away. Missiles you can cut however in blade mode.
> 
> Do you want to parry? Wait until the enemy flashes ORANGE and then left stick + attack.
> 
> You can parry in mid air as well.



What about riding missiles like a surf board? I want to do that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 25, 2013)

a few people overrating this title, but its a fuck tone better than the casual genre of FPS piling up on the marketing shelves. give me a unique original sword game over a gun game any day.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb5F9wcaorQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> a few people overrating this title, but its a fuck tone better than the casual genre of FPS piling up on the marketing shelves. give me a unique original sword game over a gun game any day.



When the reviews for it come out post release you won't be saying it's overrated then.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

true,  i love the sleek design of the blade wolf, that demands a statue/figure.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> true,  i love the sleek design of the blade wolf, that demands a statue/figure.



I'm betting Japan will release figuart sets of it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

i can see them included in special limited collectors editions


----------



## G (Jan 26, 2013)

I feel like the game doesnt have enough variety in gameplay.. then again the demo is a small part of the game. is the length of the story mode mentioned?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

It's probably going to be Bayonetta's length, IE the average 6-8 hours. It's mainly replayability that will save this, that and level design. I was afraid that the levels would all look the same but some gifs earlier in this thread really show some beautiful levels, like Raiden in this very Japanesy night hotel area. Gorgeous. 

Plus the full game will have upgradable combos, new moves and weapons and different enemy types.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 26, 2013)

Its overrated for a demo 
hopefully this isn't the finished product because bama jeez this shit is uncontrollable


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

Uncontrollable?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 26, 2013)

>Uncontrollable
Get the fuck out casual pussy


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2013)

lmao, that comment is so retarded that it's actually funny.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

People want this game to hold their hand  Smh


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2013)

ikr, peeps want to mash their way out of every situation.

_''I actually have to learn new controls?''_

_''Uncontrollable!''_


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

The game controls so seamlessly, i guess they want the Prince of Persia route were you fight one enemy at a time


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

Mashing X to win is the future. You peeps just need to learn to accept change, to bad silly japanese studios don't get it. Their still stuck in their old ways that you have to use some semblance of "skill" lol. When will they learn?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> The game controls so seamlessly, i guess they want the Prince of Persia route were you fight one enemy at a time


 Hold on now, Prince of Persia was a fun but flawed game. The “one enemy at a time" idea wasn't executed as well as it could've been though.

I don't have a problem with easy games that focuses more on the overall experience than the gameplay, but I damn sure don't want that to be the only kind of games that developers like to make.

“Variety is the spice of life" is what I live by when it comes to the games I play... and a few other things as well.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL the controls are shit and the camera only makes it worse. The fast gameplay does this game no favors. 
don't even act like this is some difficulty gripe because this game is hardly ninja gaiden tier. 
Blade mode is a nice concept but it implemented terrible with the analog sticks and the fact that there's no way to dodge but that shitty dash move is also just ridiculous.

I won't even touch on the story which seems so very stupid and not in the "lol raiden sucks" way but in the "this dialogue is fucking retarded" way.

Still it could worse this game could be as bad as the new DMC but its certainly not as good as Bayonetta.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

You act as if you need to cut with the diagonal stick because you dont, triangle or square will do the job.

As for the controls being shit, i honestly dont know what to say to that. Everything is fine, this game isnt meant to play like DMC or Bayonetta for that matter, there isn't many aerial moves and from what i have seen they cant seem to go on forever. I think you are more annoyed with the parry system arent you?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2013)

Matta Clatta said:


> LOL the controls are shit and the camera only makes it worse. The fast gameplay does this game no favors.
> don't even act like this is some difficulty gripe because this game is hardly ninja gaiden tier.
> Blade mode is a nice concept but it implemented terrible with the analog sticks and the fact that there's no way to dodge but that shitty dash move is also just ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Hah, the "I can't play worth dick so the controls MUST be bad" argument.

Love that shit.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2013)

The parry system is so impractical because i not only must my timing be correct i must press 2 thing at once while in the middle of attacking. 

BAWWWWWWWWW


----------



## G (Jan 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Plus the full game will have upgradable combos, new moves and weapons and different enemy types.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 26, 2013)

Eh it's not that hard to parry, hell when I re-played around the fourth time, I was almost touchable. 



Vault said:


> The game controls so seamlessly, i guess they want the *Prince of Persia* route were you fight one enemy at a time



I miss the PS2 trilogy


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

The parry system is a joke. I parried an attack to early thinking "shit I'm gonna have my ass handed to me" and nope raiden parried like a boss long after I did the input. Here's hoping the window to that is reduced on higher difficulties. you don't need to dodge in a game like this, with Parry, blade mode and dash you can get out of any situation. Especially with Parry being so forgiving (on normal).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

i really hope the codecs with boris are skip able.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

if anyones having trouble with the two guys on the left during the second stealth part, where you try to take out the first guy but always get caught by the second, just take out the pillar under the first guy and take him out there. climb back up and stay close to the wall and take the second guy out.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> The parry system is a joke. I parried an attack to early thinking "shit I'm gonna have my ass handed to me" and nope raiden parried like a boss long after I did the input. Here's hoping the window to that is reduced on higher difficulties. you don't need to dodge in a game like this, with Parry, blade mode and dash you can get out of any situation. Especially with Parry being so forgiving (on normal).



In harder difficulties the enemies parry you back.

My only issue about the gameplay is the awkwardness for some of the inputs (like Stinger's input for example), though I can't remember if lock-on helps that much and can't test it as my PS3 isn't available for now.

Despite this it was ridiculous fun running around, cutting bitches up and parry-riposting like a mofo.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i really hope the codecs with boris are skip able.



But if you skip them you'll never realize your true mission is to eliminate moose and squirrel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i really hope the codecs with boris are skip able.



Twitter them about it.
It won't be to hard to do it.


----------



## G (Jan 26, 2013)

I like how they arent skippable, it immerses you into story.

Lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

G said:


> I like how they arent skippable, it immerses you into story.
> 
> Lol.



They probably made them skippable the second time through.
Some games do that


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

i just wanna play the game, spare me the extra details and let me cut people.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i just wanna play the game, spare me the extra details and let me cut people.



Twitter them to put a codecs off option.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 26, 2013)

All previous MGS have had skippable codec calls, I suspect they'll be skippable in MGR too.

If not then what the actual fuck PG, how did you drop the ball so hard on this?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Played demo. Had alot fun at boss. Killed him 5+ times.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 26, 2013)

it could be loading during those long ass codec calls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

Missing_Nin said:


> it could be loading during those long ass codec calls.



true it could.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

wooden sword no kill run sounds challenging


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> wooden sword no kill run sounds challenging



How do you kill a metal gear with a stick? :amazed


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't stop playing this demo.  God, I love Clover/Platinum games


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2013)

Using the wooden stick is gonna be loads of fun.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 27, 2013)

Nah This game needs a dodge button. I dont like to get hit in any game I play. Even though I m a NG vet with the shitty camera that game has, Its easier for me to adjust the camera because block button is one button. but this games parry requires me to use two hands for the input,meaning I cant do shit to the camera at the same time.

Add a fucking dodge button, Give ppl the option to use it or not. since some people are fine with the parry alone. Well I m not( and I m sure some others have similar opinion)


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 27, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Nah This game needs a dodge button. I dont like to get hit in any game I play. Even though I m a NG vet with the shitty camera that game has, Its easier for me to adjust the camera because block button is one button. but this games parry requires me to use two hands for the input,meaning I cant do shit to the camera at the same time.
> 
> Add a fucking dodge button, Give ppl the option to use it or not. since some people are fine with the parry alone. Well I m not( and I m sure some others have similar opinion)



There is a dodge.  It's X+A/[]+X.

You can do it in any direction too, even forward.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 27, 2013)

i found out that you can do different moves by hitting back and forward then any of the attacks not to mention complete rotate of the left stick and attack. you know they should really include a moves list.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 27, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i found out that you can do different moves by hitting back and forward then any of the attacks not to mention complete rotate of the left stick and attack. you know they should really include a moves list.



Yeah, I hope they make it easier in the full game to be informed of this stuff.

In case anyone's wondering:

back->forward-> Y/Triangle is a sweep quick.  You can go into blade mode from this as they're falling too.

back->forward-> X/[] is basically a force push, you can also go into blade mode afterwards.

forward->forward-> Y/Triangle is a Stinger.

forward-> forward -> X/[] is your launcher.

full circle -> Y/Triangle is a breakdance move.

And, like I mentioned above, X+A/[]+X is a dodge move.

That's all I can recall in terms of hidden moves.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 27, 2013)

This game looks bitchin.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 27, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Yeah, I hope they make it easier in the full game to be informed of this stuff.
> 
> In case anyone's wondering:
> 
> ...



forward Y/triangle does this arrow kick like move,

y/triangle twice in the air, he'll do a downward helm break.

ninja run into y/triangle then x/square

y/triangle into x/square he'll do a flip spin jump,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Nah This game needs a dodge button. I dont like to get hit in any game I play. Even though I m a NG vet with the shitty camera that game has, Its easier for me to adjust the camera because block button is one button. but this games parry requires me to use two hands for the input,meaning I cant do shit to the camera at the same time.
> 
> Add a fucking dodge button, Give ppl the option to use it or not. since some people are fine with the parry alone. Well I m not( and I m sure some others have similar opinion)



NG has no relation to this game 


Vault said:


> The parry system is so impractical because i not only must my timing be correct i must press 2 thing at once while in the middle of attacking.
> 
> BAWWWWWWWWW


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Nah This game needs a dodge button. I dont like to get hit in any game I play. Even though I m a NG vet with the shitty camera that game has, Its easier for me to adjust the camera because block button is one button. but this games parry requires me to use two hands for the input,meaning I cant do shit to the camera at the same time.
> 
> Add a fucking dodge button, Give ppl the option to use it or not. since some people are fine with the parry alone. Well I m not( and I m sure some others have similar opinion)



There's a dodge but it isn't like NG, but I agree I would of liked something similar to NG. NG reflexes and such worked to it's advantage, especially black. With Riden's swift movements it could of worked perfect in this. Don't really like the parry all that much. But I'll get use to it the more I play.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

As i said i played the demo, but earlier post i couldn't elaborate:

I noticed the loading took short time, from menu loading to cutscene to gameplay. The transition was pretty short.

Comboing was pretty good. It's VERY DMC. There is Million Stab with your legs, a Stinger that covers a big distance. And Aerial rave.
So Combo potential is GOOD.

The quicktime events are ok, i am not sure if it's good or bad for the combat.


The boss: Fun and challenging. There was quicktime but it was only there to allow you to avoid the boss's attack. 
The attacks you had was perfect to use to kill the boss. If the boss kept his distance you could use a CERTAIN one to reach him.

And parrying /block is pretty time based and decent. It's weird but i can't say i have to much problem with it.




OVERALL DEMO IMPRESSION:
A good hack and slash. Am i VERY impressed? No, but it's a really good game.
And it's the FIRST METAL GEAR Hack and Slash.




TRY the demo out for yourself, see what you think is good and bad about the game.
The boss fight in demo and the combo and attacks IS WORTH playing the demo for (if you love hack and slash).


----------



## DedValve (Jan 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How do you kill a metal gear with a stick? :amazed



You don't :ho


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

The break dancing move you do wrecks the guards apart  Though it takes sometime to pull off.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> NG has no relation to this game



The relation is the camera which I mentioned. if you have played NG you will know the camera is bullshit.


[YOUTUBE]dlT9DKjRrr0[/YOUTUBE]

anyways I m done complaining about the game. I know i can get used to the parry i m just nitpicking for a lack of dodge button. anyways dont know if this has been posted but if you see the fight with desperado. you can see that once the bosses attack in quick succession,you have no choice but to take their attacks, you cant recover to a parry unless theres a small gap between attacks like the bladewolf. Hence I m asking for a dodge button thats initiated fast enough. Not the [ ] + X version which takes sometime to initiate. I m sure many people will get used to it. 

Regardless thats my only complaint Dodge and camera. The rest is good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

slickcat said:


> The relation is the camera which I mentioned. if you have played NG you will know the camera is bullshit.



It isn't it gets plenty of ass in all of it's shots


----------



## Stringer (Jan 28, 2013)

New trailer up, Raiden will have 7 upgradeable blades:

[YOUTUBE]mC1XqmWVuRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

I did not even know this was out yet... Dang. Imma check out you guys feed backs and see if its worth the hype.
EDIT:its not out yet. I saw slickcats post and thought it was out already. My bad


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2013)

Somethings not right with the weapons trailer. How did the guard managed to notice Raiden when he clearly is in his authentic civilian disguise?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2013)

Vault said:


> Using the wooden stick is gonna be loads of fun.



I'm looking forward to trying it, Kamiya Kasshin ftw.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

This is taking place in Mexico. Stealth device wouldn't work as well as poncho and sombrero.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

There is training mode, and NO  Capcom and Ninja theory is not giving it to you for free. It's part of the game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIKltQLrGLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 30, 2013)

Sudden death of activity here 










.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 30, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> There is training mode, and NO  Capcom and Ninja theory is not giving it to you for free. It's part of the game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIKltQLrGLw[/YOUTUBE]



Video confirms both weapon switching (he's using Mistral's spear weapon) and double spine ripping, presumably an upgrade you can get.

Get hyped motherfuckers


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Hey, I?m Takahisa Taura, a game designer for Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance. Recently on my way to work, I find myself looking at streetlights and walls thinking ?This?d probably be easy to cut?? and ?Bet I could ninja run over that.?
> But on to the show? As of now, we?re just about a few short weeks away from the game?s release. Those who played the demo probably already know this, but Rising contains an action command called ?parrying? that is critical for getting through battle with flair. Being in charge of the action elements of the game, I?d like to take a minute to talk about exactly what parrying is.
> First then, let?s define it. Parrying is executing an attack at the same time as your opponent in order to block their incoming attack.
> So how do you parry?
> ...




Causal mode confirmed. Most of videos in the link might have been shown already.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2013)

Just give me the game already


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 30, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Causal mode confirmed. Most of videos in the link might have been shown already.


Nice that it's just an option. Even casuals can play it now. Sales gonna be epic. Dem Platinum


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 30, 2013)

casual mode :rofl

not like this game was difficult in the first place. That aside its still going to be a fist day buy for me dat combat man.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 30, 2013)

Will casual mode involve DODGE BUTTON though?


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2013)

Only if your name is Donte the Casual Slayer.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Event playing demo.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIYHlkiobSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sage (Jan 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How do you kill a metal gear with a stick? :amazed



How can you get infinite ammo by wearing just a bandana?

Ahhh... the unknown mysteries of Metal Gear games.  	:33

I just can't decide who I should preorder with. Amazon or Gamestop.

Hate Gamestop but they have the best bonus, I need that Grey Fox skin and blade... but I don't trust Gamestop and don't want to give them my money.... fate you cruel bitch!

I wished Amazon would have offered their $10-$20 discount code for next game purchase with a preorder to go with that inferno armor.

Hope all these preorder bonuses will DLC later.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know how long it'll take microsoft to ship the game but hopefully it's fast, I can probably wait a day or 2 since I am getting 1600 MSP for free which will probably be used when that big borderlands expansion comes out.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 31, 2013)

Epic game will be epic... But still Bayonetta is more fun so far


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 31, 2013)

Square-Enix gift to Kojima.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Needs to be a costume.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 31, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Square-Enix gift to Kojima.


did he rike eet


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat distraction porn. 

[YOUTUBE]jYyN8dN5WEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Guy gets stabbed, cut in half, and something ripped out of his body.

Other guy doesn't give a darn about the blood that obviously splattered on the porn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2013)

OGUMENTO MODU.

Some people prefer computers. Raiden, on the other hand, hacks machines with a sword.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2013)

Hacking with a sword was funny  

But the porn part had me laughing lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

TELL ME YOU CAN FUCKING PLAY AS FUCKING CYBORG KOJIMA


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2013)

Vault said:


> But the porn part had me laughing lol


Yeah man that scene was hilarious, those sounds the guards made while looking at that hologram is the typical japanese reaction you get when they see at a naked hot chick.

''OOHHH WOOOOHH'' 

And Raiden killing people amidst of a boner, smh.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 31, 2013)

im soooo gonna try doing a full sneak playthrough. if i screw up, fuck it i don't care how far it takes me, i'm restarting.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 31, 2013)

I actually love the stealth in this... Even _that_ is done over the top.

Locked door? Need a key card? Fuck that! *cuts the door in half*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 31, 2013)

im gonna miss good ol choking though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

Choking will be a dlc.

I wish we were still living in a time where this could only be a joke.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 31, 2013)

All those boss themes goddamn. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]cB6l8zFtLfw[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]yfuJIHVxQl8[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]w35PZQ7U5uU[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]CLbxbA4Fano[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2013)

Sundowner's theme is my favorite, but it's better with lyrics I think.

I like Monsoon's too.

They will both go in my mp3 player.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2013)

Blade Wolf's theme seems to e the best overall from what i have heard


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 31, 2013)

Now THAT'S a fucking soundtrack. No wub wub wub bullshit like in a certain game. All of it is just glorious and epic rock songs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

What would an AI know about freedom...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 31, 2013)

more of this plz
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymRU3j3nXj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 31, 2013)

i can't help but be reminded of kakashi (as an anbu) when looking at raidens design.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 1, 2013)

Donte is so cool there.
Maybe he will even curse next time. What a badass.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 2, 2013)

aww even bladewolf has augment mode how cute


----------



## Byrd (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I am ready... Raiden how you have grown.. you no longer have to do naked cartwheels of shame


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

PS3 Combo trick:

Triangle, pause a little, (Square , Triangle) fast after that, When leg attack lands use Square+X and forward.

Try that and see how it goes. 




ALSO:
Step backwards + slash: Square+X 

Step side ways+slash: Square+X  and directional input.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

*VIDEO STATISTICS ON YOUTUBE OF MGR
*


ORDER of data: likes, dislikes, views

『METAL GEAR RISING REVENGEANCE』ボスバトル編
2971, 81, 435.497



『MGR』カスタムボディ編トレイラー
789,53, 342.073


『METAL GEAR RISING REVENGEANCE』Jack the Ripper編
719,60, 290.945


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXPLv7z0GDA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT26UzcEiQQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gi2TwstTNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 3, 2013)

I am extremely pleased this game is in a position to demolish DMC. 

More kickass music!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfuJIHVxQl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Guys try the glitch out:

Light and Strong attack. Press them both or press them single but very fast.

You'll be able to RISE (levitate).

Sadly you cant go up so far that the buiilding are small :S


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

seriously any game this year is probably gonna out do dmc. not that hard.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2013)

DLC for Revengeance gonna outsell DmC


----------



## lacey (Feb 3, 2013)

It _will_ outsell DmC, trust me.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty tired seeing some of the people calling MGS fans who dont like MGR for "fanboys".


Those who use that word to mock MGS fans, even fans who are wrong about MGR, are fucken arseholes.

I saw how fucked up DmC supporters are. I am still experiencing it.
And even though i am not a MGS fan (just never bothered trying the serie), i don't go around calling people fanboys just because i like MGR.

Tbh who says i dont like MGS? I do.


But whether i like MGS, MGR or don't...calling other people for fanboys is just immature and arsehole behaviour that needs to end.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> DLC for Revengeance gonna outsell DmC



The demo for Revengeance will outsell DmC and that shit is free.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 4, 2013)

So here are the weapons you get from the bosses. Remember they are only mapped to the heavy attack. Light attack is always your default sword 

[YOUTUBE]6xaWi8SjmO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Man that girl with the pole arm looks just like Lucia from DMC2.

As for the weapons I think I'd be interested in the pole arm and the tactical sais the most. If I can switch them on the fly they'd be my go to weapons for chaining combos. I'd probably not get much use out of the pincer blades.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ix6unOyWi-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 4, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> So here are the weapons you get from the bosses. Remember they are only mapped to the heavy attack. Light attack is always your default sword
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6xaWi8SjmO0[/YOUTUBE]



That looks fun as fuck to play. The Sai's grappling hook looks like it'll be perfect for keeping combos going and the Pincer Blades look like they're going to be great at mincing up even tough enemies.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat game will epicness


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope parrying has an option to customize it in the full game.  It's pretty annoying to pull off.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

I already want the sequel.

REREVENGEANCE.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

They're showing too much of the game, me thinks.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 4, 2013)

Are there some sites that show me some combos?
Im still try out new ones but would love a little overview.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're showing too much of the game, me thinks.


That's just modern gaming media. Show everything almost up until the ending before the game is even released. No place for mystery or intrigue.

I haven't watched anything not included in the demo deliberately. Living spoiler free is hard


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> That's just modern gaming media. Show everything almost up until the ending before the game is even released. No place for mystery or intrigue.
> 
> I haven't watched anything not included in the demo deliberately. Living spoiler free is hard



Yeah but its more awesome to experience the full product without knowing about all of the features


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Well that's why I haven't watched it.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're showing too much of the game, me thinks.



I feel the same way too, At this point we know all the enemies and weapons. would have liked some surprise like some unknown enemy that will make me shit bricks towards the end of the game,also they dont have much enemies in this game anyways


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 4, 2013)

You knew all of the bosses of MGS4 going in, why's that a big deal here? Sounds like nit picking to me. 

We haven't seen anything plot related, hell, we don't even have a _hint_ as to why Raiden goes off the rails. All we've seen is basic fighting gameplay. No real story spoilers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> You knew all of the bosses of MGS4 going in, why's that a big deal here? Sounds like nit picking to me.
> 
> We haven't seen anything plot related, hell, we don't even have a _hint_ as to why Raiden goes off the rails. All we've seen is basic fighting gameplay. No real story spoilers.



I don't give a shit about the plot, they're still showing too much about the game. And I'm obviously talking about the bosses. I don't doubt that the game won't have much more bosses than the ones they've already shown.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2013)

No gameplay of Sam, i take his the rival/final boss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

Sam won't be the final boss, that I know.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2013)

Sam is the rival, he took the guys arm and eye


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't give a shit about the plot, they're still showing too much about the game. And I'm obviously talking about the bosses. I don't doubt that the game won't have much more bosses than the ones they've already shown.



There are two bosses we have seen nothing of, the actual new Metal Gear from earlier trailers, and Sam. 

I'd rather they ramp up the advertising and get people hyped than do nothing and have the game sell terribly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

I never said he isn't the rival character. He's just not the final boss, it's confirmed already.



manwiththemachinegun said:


> There are two bosses we have seen nothing of, the actual new Metal Gear from earlier trailers, and Sam.



And this refutes what I said how?

Plus, we've already seen plenty of Sam already.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Why are no awesome players like BreaToal, Kail etc playing the demo of MGR :/


Also Irvings aka Geckos does a Bull kind of attack rushing towards you.
I've experience it at least ONCE.

Perhaps they will use that attack more on higher difficulty? That would make them harder for sure as they have 2 or more attacks already...


----------



## slickcat (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL plot, I dont give 2 fucks about the plot, I m purchasing this game to hack and slash in style. I only care about meeting tougher enemies and new enemy designs, hidden weapons throughout the game. I could care less about what type of bosses are present.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 4, 2013)

slickcat said:


> LOL plot, I dont give 2 fucks about the plot, I m purchasing this game to hack and slash in style. I only care about meeting tougher enemies and new enemy designs, hidden weapons throughout the game. I could care less about what type of bosses are present.



So true words here!
I like plot ...but in hack nd slash games you just hack and maybe slash.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 4, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> I hope parrying has an option to customize it in the full game.  It's pretty annoying to pull off.



You should practice with it some more. I got the hang of it in my first playthrough. It's not that hard, IMO.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

You may not care about the story, and i understand that well.
Infact if i cared about the story myself MGR rising wouldnt be the first Metal Gear game i will buy. 

MGS have great story ffrom what i hear, is and impressions.


But as a player who must go through loads cutscenes etc i hope the story is decent. More importantly i hope the story is good for sake of fans who love MG storyline.

As fan of DMC, i know how it is to be disrespected.
And i hope MGS fans dont receive the same treatment.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

> I hope parrying has an option to customize it in the full game. It's pretty annoying to pull off.


Customize what? Add a dodge button?
There already is a super easy mod with auto everything. At least learn the controls. Jeez.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 4, 2013)

@whitewolf, as long as theres an option to skip the cutscenes I will be fine.

Adding a dodge button to the game will make it easy, this is what I ve come to realize, it will also kill the fact that destroying one spine equal full health generation.  I guess no dodge means u have to stay on ur toes and u cant do anything about stray bullets therefore using blade mode to get health.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> That looks fun as fuck to play. The Sai's grappling hook looks like it'll be perfect for keeping combos going and the Pincer Blades look like they're going to be great at mincing up even tough enemies.



Am I the only one kinda reminded by the devilbringer with that gameplay of the tactical sais?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

dodge backwards: Square + X

Dodge sideways: LEFt analogstick directed left or right + Square + X

Dodge into the sky: Throw the controll.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 4, 2013)

If the game supports move mapping. I ll adjust [] + X to L1 that way I can react quicker than pressing it,besides that dodge has a fucking huge lag.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

PG's games usually don't have button mapping which kinda sucks, yeah. But people are just dramatizing on the controls, just go to the VR practice rooms and get your shit together.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

It might seem hard but I bet by the end of the game your fingers will be pretty much used to it like instinct.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> PG's games usually don't have button mapping which kinda sucks, yeah. But people are just dramatizing on the controls, just go to the VR practice rooms and get your shit together.


It kinda makes sense. Why make your controls require skill and experience and then have an option to just reconfigure them into some cheap buttommashing.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I have gotten pretty used to controls.
the issue i have however which hardcoreviolenceshow (Youtube guy) mentioned is:

When you lock on the camera doesnt face the enemy. So if you lock on Bladewolf and try to face opposite direction = it works.

But issue with this i think is that then u have to do different directional input. If you have your back to Blade wolf u must then direct backwards on analog and square to do block/parry.

Lets take the back and forward + square (light attack) attack (air punch or something).
if u mess up u may punch wrong direction.


Where the other camera perspective is if u always are facing the locked target. So if you for example input backward and forward on analog, the camera angle wont be affected by it. This camera option makes the controlls more static.
So when ur locked on a target and not ninja running, u will always have to press forward + square to block, and never any other direction.

But this type of lock on can also have its issues. You would have to play with it before you can say what the disadavantages are.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 5, 2013)

Well this changes everything

[YOUTUBE]KIPGgRYDPas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Every reviewer: War has changed. It's not like what war was back in my day when we had to be stealthy 2/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Well this changes everything
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KIPGgRYDPas[/YOUTUBE]


CUT WHAT YOU WILL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> CUT WHAT YOU WILL


[YOUTUBE]6Yq0TR7hBm4[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]wbWPyb2O2yI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GP0Oce_xkrY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EKA-TiyT8WU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

They should totally make a real live action (or CGI) commercial for Metal Gear Rising.

A family just finished their dinner. Now they are gonna have Water melon as dessert.
Father brings out a kitchen knife and is about to cut the melom when Raiden stops him.

"Step aside".

*BLADEM ODE!!!*

SLash slash slash

Water melon cut up in nice pieces


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2013)

Why is that watermelon so huge.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 5, 2013)

To match the size of his balls.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

The Boss said:


> Why is that watermelon so huge.


Would you have it any other way around?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> They should totally make a real live action (or CGI) commercial for Metal Gear Rising.
> 
> A family just finished their dinner. Now they are gonna have Water melon as dessert.
> Father brings out a kitchen knife and is about to cut the melom when Raiden stops him.
> ...



I like that. I thought sony used to do neat commercials like that.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I like that. I thought sony used to do neat commercials like that.


I asked hideki on Twitter if he wanted to hear the idea. 
So if he says yes, and i tell him the idea.

Perhaps Hideki will grant me a free copy of MGR.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

After over a hour time i can finally show you guys my fight with bladewolf. Again sorry for the poor quality, it couldn't be helped :/
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bayO0HnGyBQ[/YOUTUBE]


Really would be nice if you guys let me know what you think


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I asked hideki on Twitter if he wanted to hear the idea.
> So if he says yes, and i tell him the idea.
> 
> Perhaps Hideki will grant me a free copy of MGR.



Well that would be interesting. I do remember during the PS1 days they had interesting commercials like that but now it's just all gameplay videos and generic statements or journalist quotes saying game of the year and such.

You don't really see fun ads like that anymore.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well that would be interesting. I do remember during the PS1 days they had interesting commercials like that but now it's just all gameplay videos and generic statements or journalist quotes saying game of the year and such.
> 
> You don't really see fun ads like that anymore.


Never mind the ad, what you think of my gameplay performance against boss above? 


COMMENT BITCH


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Never mind the ad, what you think of my gameplay performance against boss above?
> 
> 
> COMMENT BITCH



Sorry I was listening to creepypasta on youtube so I wasn't really checking out any other videos. I just went and saw it now. ^^

Not bad, but I really couldn't tell what was going on most of the time due to the quality. But from what I could see you were pretty much pummeling that boss.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Sorry I was listening to creepypasta on youtube so I wasn't really checking out any other videos. I just went and saw it now. ^^
> 
> Not bad, but I really couldn't tell what was going on most of the time due to the quality. But from what I could see you were pretty *much pummeling that boss.*


Yeahi was.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunny


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder if her eggs are still terrible. 

I wonder if there will be a mention of Otacon or Snake?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 6, 2013)

She's gonna grow up very nicely from the looks of that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonder if she still has those speech issues too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2013)

I can already predict she's going to be the shittiest, most annoying character of the game but if that's a 10 year old chick, I'm a full blown pedo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> After over a hour time i can finally show you guys my fight with bladewolf. Again sorry for the poor quality, it couldn't be helped :/
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bayO0HnGyBQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Really would be nice if you guys let me know what you think



not bad at all.
Was funny when you messed up on those guys 
Would have been cool if you could have managed making that spin work into a cut for all of them.
A hard mode will make that boss pretty epic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I can already predict she's going to be the shittiest, most annoying character of the game but if that's a 10 year old chick, I'm a full blown pedo.


If you're playing dubbed version it's still gonna be Raiden


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you're playing dubbed version it's still gonna be Raiden



If you pretend Raiden is really in need to take a monster dump, it becomes hilarious though.

**GUESS I'M A 2 PERCENTER, HUH?! OH GOD.**


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if Sunny's the one who rebuilt and maintains the robot dog


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Sunny's the one who rebuilt and maintains the robot dog



Dat dog.
That's one robot dog I want to have as a pet.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2013)

She reminds me of Winry from _full metal alchemist_ in that getup.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2013)

How would you feel if the beginning of the game up to the end of the first boss was a test crafted by Sunny specifically for Raiden and that the only way he could meet her was by passing it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> How would you feel if the beginning of the game up to the end of the first boss was a test crafted by Sunny specifically for Raiden and that the only way he could meet her was by passing it?



I'd chop her in half.
Why you ask?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd chop her in half.
> Why you ask?



I don't know. Just thinking about it makes me laugh a little thinking about how Sunny set up all these metal gears to impede you from meeting her plus a really tough robotic boss all in the name of testing you so she could say "you're as good as they say" once he meets her.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 7, 2013)

High res pics.



*Spoiler*: _Additional_ 










I really dig her new design.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

I see her only facial expression is retarded happy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Raiden:... *awkward staring*
Well she looks the age at least.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Raiden:... *awkward staring*
> Well she looks the age at least.



That's a 10 year old for you?

Holy shit, where do you live?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's a 10 year old for you?
> 
> Holy shit, where do you live?


Pokemon town 
Is she really supposed to be ten?
She looks more 14 than anything


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

Shes meant to be 10? 

/OldestRyoma


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

Metal Gear Pedo


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2013)

Sunny is so fucking cute. She looks just like her mama, and are those Pliskins's headphones? Ugh.. my feels.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

Why would those be Pliskin's? He had just standard military headphones


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 8, 2013)

......................and now they are talking about that jailbait , boy that escalated quickly


----------



## Kishido (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6HJQoufqyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

That Sunny is 10? Whaaaaaat? She looks 17.

Sunny was only 6 before?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 8, 2013)

I wish girls looked like that when i was 10.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Why would those be Pliskin's? He had just standard military headphones



Shut up and let me headcanon in peace.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

You need scissors 61


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rules of Nature - Metal Gear Ray

I'm My Own Master - LQ-84I

A Place Where I Belong - Mistral

The Stains of Time - Monsoon

Red Sun - Sundowner


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 8, 2013)

the music here...my god :rofl i love it


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

_That's_ supposed to be a ten year old?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

The boss tracks are amazing


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Aww look at Sunny! This game is shaping up to be amazing. I was pretty meh about Dmc, but I can't wait for this.

I think where you grew up might influence what you think a ten year old probably looks like. That looks like a pretty average ten year old to me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2013)

Some tips on evasion 

[YOUTUBE]99vyCca5RRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 9, 2013)

playing snake eater now for the first time. double tapping  A/X button for crouching/crawling gets annoying but i'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

You don't need to actually evade anything though right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 9, 2013)

Err... how's that annoying. It's the most natural and comfortable control system possible.
Not to mention there's no need to double tap anything.
Press X - crouch
Hold x - crawl


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 9, 2013)

like i said, its my first time playing a metal gear game and i'm sure i'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> You don't need to actually evade anything though right?



Nope, the parry window is pretty generous. But as the video shows, there are some benefits to using the forward evade instead of parry


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Err... how's that annoying. It's the most natural and comfortable control system possible.
> Not to mention there's no need to double tap anything.
> Press X - crouch
> Hold x - crawl



People seem to think this is DevilmayCasual.

No SSS ranking for simply touching the controller here folks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Nope, the parry window is pretty generous. But as the video shows, there are some benefits to using the forward evade instead of parry



I guess as he said to dodge some grenades or rocket launcher shots.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2013)

I find dodging works best with Geckos. Parrying most of their attacks causes them to jump back so dodging lets me avoid damage while keeping them close for me to attack


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 9, 2013)

The World said:


> People seem to think this is DevilmayCasual.
> 
> No SSS ranking for simply touching the controller here folks.



TBF the character in your sig isn't exactly difficult to use either, I found myself getting S-SSS rank combos constantly with Nero. Devil Bringer, wide area attacks, cheap charge shots, DT invincibility frames and special DT attacks make Nero kinda cheap and pretty easy to use. I can see your point though I haven't played DmC yet, going to rent it out on Tuesday to give it a go.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

That dodge cancelling seems really broken  but at the same time hard to execute in the heat of batte.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> That dodge cancelling seems really broken  but at the same time hard to execute in the heat of batte.



Seems that way, the forward dodge looks like it has invincibility frames on it since Raiden seemed to go through attacks during it which is a bit cheap though the timing looks to be tricky.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

There is alot of things to be done, forward dodge then jump into blade mode only to cancel it again  The guy did say it is punishable if you mess it up so it all boils down to timing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> That dodge cancelling seems really broken  but at the same time hard to execute in the heat of batte.



Well, that's just part of the fun, isn't it? I actually had no idea the forward doge was open to cancel, this is only gonna make the game every more CHURAYZEE.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

I can see some insane gameplay vids on youtube already. I will get started, going to fire up the demo again, i thought i was already decent at the game but after that video i still have much to learn.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> The boss tracks are amazing



Dat shit is going straight onto my Ipod and its never coming off.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 10, 2013)

finished mgs3.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2013)

Peace Walker is still where the real shit's at


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2013)

Dat Peace Walker Theme


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 10, 2013)

love the CQC abilities.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 10, 2013)

So is the game better than DmC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> So is the game better than DmC?



The Demo beats it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 10, 2013)

the old DMC games are better than dmc.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The Demo beats it.



Just played the demo and yeah I'm definitely picking this game up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2013)

Pre-ordered. Got the Gray Fox skin and the Yoji Shinkawa steel cover.

DAMN, IT FEELS GOOD TO BE YORUPOOR.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 10, 2013)

im gonna buy twin snakes and wait for the price of rising to drop down.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 11, 2013)

Twin Snakes is okay, but it suffers because its level design doesn't match the new gameplay mechanics introduced in MGS2. 

The new cutscenes are mostly good... mostly.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 11, 2013)

i wish mgs1 was included in the hd collection. the package feels so....not finished. just 2 and 3? really? really....wow, even dmc hd collection kept 2 in and everyone hated or hates that game.

but its probably because twin snakes was made by a nintendo team right? but then again it could have been the ps1 original. they encluded the original nes metal gears so why not?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 11, 2013)

Twin Snakes is garbage.



Blackfire288 said:


> So is the game better than DmC?


Anything is better than DmC.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 11, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i wish mgs1 was included in the hd collection. the package feels so....not finished. just 2 and 3? really? really....wow, even dmc hd collection kept 2 in and everyone hated or hates that game.
> 
> but its probably because twin snakes was made by a nintendo team right? but then again it could have been the ps1 original. they encluded the original nes metal gears so why not?



MGS1 would need a total reconstruction from the ground up, gameplay included. Almost all of MGS1's architecture for example is included in one, ONE of MGS4's acts. The game as is isn't designed for a HD experience. That was the whole point of rerecording the dialogue for Twin Snakes, the original audio quality was so low you could hear traffic in the background.  There's a case to be made for letting classic games lie. Besides, Snake's flashback proves pixel Snake = canon. 

We may get some sort of psuedo Snake meets Big Boss game, but another remake? Nah, don't want it. You can buy the original for five bucks on PSN, works on any PS3.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 11, 2013)

Peacewalker is a truly masterpiece, i do not understand why it is so underrated compared to others.
Nothing can beat the fun having Big Boss running around with swimsuit trying to beat Peacewalker Custom XD.
Like Cecile full name says ( according to Miller) Kojima is god ( Kojima Kaminandesu )  !!

When does rising gets releaseD?


----------



## slickcat (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3oBpc_n1pnY[/YOUTUBE]

Exactly like bayonetta. the skill and fighting system. doesnt seem to me like there ll be alot of upgrades, then again most of the enemies are fodder.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ExKSftzHMDA[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2013)

God damn, I'm just gonna stop looking at the trailers and previews now. Jesus.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2013)

How do you think I feel? The comes out on Saturday and I have Monday AND Tuesday off but since I bought from Microsoft I'll probably have to wait unless they have fantastic shipping 

At least I get 1600msp


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2013)

DedValve said:


> How do you think I feel? The comes out on Saturday and I have Monday AND Tuesday off but since I bought from Microsoft I'll probably have to wait unless they have fantastic shipping
> 
> At least I get 1600msp



Oh, I can wait but Konami wants to show this entire fucking game until it hits stores, apparently.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2013)

Well guys looks like I'm not buying this game. Its not intelligent enough for me.

On a more serious not money is extremely tight so I have to cancel my preorder and just pray that gamefly will ship this too me, I want to give my money so bad but I just don't have it


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

Its true this game is not intelligent enough. 

I want a game which is so intelligent its plot revolves around and tackles current real world issues. Issues such as bankers are evil and the devil himself controls the world's debt. Not to mention massive beverage monopolist company mind controlling us  Oh and did i mention the bias and controlling the media truly is. 

Wont be buying 

29/100


----------



## Kishido (Feb 11, 2013)

As it seems you beat the game in 5 hours... I hope cut scenes aren't included


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2013)

Well shit, we got another Vanquish length game....

At least the replayability factor is gonna be big. Hopefully.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

5 hours kinda annoys me i wont lie.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sorry guys


----------



## Kishido (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW what's even more stange... The guy died 59 times...


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

Which means that this game can be finished in 3 hours realistically


----------



## Kishido (Feb 11, 2013)

No after looking closely it seems as it is just an act... In the back you can see Sundowner and why he whould be in the result screen of the final game and look close at the stats... beating the whole game with 59 deaths but only with this stats

Arms: 50 only for the whole game?
Legs: 3?
Blade Mode kills: 114?
Zandatsu: 80 while you only cut off 50 arms? Hell no.

Seems like shit for me


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 11, 2013)

In case people want to cancel their pre-orders, that is a screenshot of a end of act screen like Bayonetta.


The guy just died one billion times.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 11, 2013)

If this guy is playing like a typical bro-tard, skipping cutscenes and rushing the game, 5 and a half hours is plenty long for an MGS game.

You can beat MGS1 in an hour and a half to two hours if you skip all the cutscenes, easily. 

And it's probably not on the highest difficulty level, so, typical action game length.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> And it's probably not on the highest difficulty level, so, *typical action game length*.



Except that's wrong.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I ma skip on this title. Not really pleased with the weapon move list. Seems like the demo had 90 percent of the sword moves. And now with the confirmation of it being 5 and half hrs. I guess will pick it up when its cheap. 

Now all I need is confirmation that NG3RE isnt 60 euros n that will last me longer.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 11, 2013)

slickcat said:


> I think I ma skip on this title. Not really pleased with the weapon move list. Seems like the demo had 90 percent of the sword moves. And now with the confirmation of it being 5 and half hrs. I guess will pick it up when its cheap.
> 
> Now all I need is confirmation that NG3RE isnt 60 euros n that will last me longer.



Did you even read the statements just now. There is no way it is the end result with Sundowner in the back and this stats


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 11, 2013)

looks like my prediction was right. so hows zone of the enders?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

FLOCK OFF
[YOUTUBE]fVKhhtzohSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2013)

I already cancelled my preorder based on the fact that this game is unintelligent, unsophisticated trash that doesn't clevelry explain in satire how the government is evil and oppresive wit its original and fresh concept


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2013)

Honestly Microsoft store has the worst customer service ever. Worse than any other Microsoft service and thats saying A LOT. 

On hold for 30 minutes after being transferred to 3 different sections to have jazz/african music blasting through my phone while I'm playing fallout all to cancel a goddamn game when Amazon does it in a single fucking click. Honestly why do large evil corporations not give a darn about how they look? Even Satan tried to look sweet. Fucking Lucifer himself, goddamn humans suck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2013)

Hahaha Dedvalve, how did you get yourself into that mess?

It's fucking microsoft, they're going to make the refund process as annoying and obnoxious as possible just for the faint possibility of you giving up the whole thing.

The microsoft points were alluring but fuck me if I was gonna do that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 12, 2013)

saw this on tv
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8doV_7x8XpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

^

That almost made me cancel my pre-order.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> That almost made me cancel my pre-order.



It's a sony ad.
I really don't remember them ever being good.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 12, 2013)

The EU ad is way better. As they always have been.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 12, 2013)

Sony stop. pls stop.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 12, 2013)

watches mgs4 playthroug
-that moment when you get to ride and control the titled machine.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2013)

Im drinking all yo hater tears.  



DedValve said:


> Honestly Microsoft store has the worst customer service ever. Worse than any other Microsoft service and thats saying A LOT.
> 
> On hold for 30 minutes after being transferred to 3 different sections to have jazz/african music blasting through my phone while I'm playing fallout all to cancel a goddamn game when Amazon does it in a single fucking click. Honestly why do large evil corporations not give a darn about how they look? Even Satan tried to look sweet. Fucking Lucifer himself, goddamn humans suck.



For future reference if you cancel it through the live chat on the site it takes 5 mins. I had to do it twice for two games because I miss-typed my address.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2013)

Chick with vacuum = Kojima
Dog = Me


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 12, 2013)

that corgi? 

really i learned my lesson after force unleashed 1 to never give into the hype, watch all the trailers, etc. its like movies sometimes, you've seen the trailer you've seen the whole movie. the former being even better in fact.


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 12, 2013)

Gentlemen, rev your hype


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2013)

CUT WHAT YOU WILL

REVENGEANCE


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Please read if you're worried about that bullshit 5 hours result screen*

^Continue to rev your hype even more after reading this post.


slickcat said:


> I think I ma skip on this title. Not really pleased with the weapon move list. Seems like the demo had 90 percent of the sword moves. And now with the confirmation of it being 5 and half hrs. I guess will pick it up when its cheap.
> 
> Now all I need is confirmation that NG3RE isnt 60 euros n that will last me longer.



That whole fiasco with that screenshot has been cleared up by Inaba. Turns out that the game essentially does a different take on recording the time played:  




> *"What that means is if you replay a chapter for 10 hours, but you finally clear it in a time of 10 mins. Only 10 mins will be counted."*



It makes sense, seeing as how there's actually *59* continues in the results screen. Excuse my emphasis on the letter 59, but I honestly think that a lot of people didn't even see that shit in the first place, because they were more worried with the 5 hours. And there's no way that the game can be beaten in 5 _*actual*_ hours with that many continues. Plus, we don't even know if that screen is for the end game or the end of an Act. I'm kind of leaning towards the latter since Sundowner is in the background

And honestly, it's a HNS game, so it won't be that long anyway. If you're looking for a long game, then go play Disgaea 3. That'll last you for quite a while.

Man, everybody really jumped the gun over that shit...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2013)

That was obvious as fuck, I didn't even know some butthurt has risen from that


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 12, 2013)

^ I think the majority of that was from DmC fanbots. I've been seeing some trolls in other places trying to use it to undermine MGR and I've seen a few say that they canceled their pre order because of it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Gentlemen, rev your hype



Where is part 2 dammit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^ I think the majority of that was from DmC fanbots. I've been seeing some trolls in other places trying to use it to undermine MGR and I've seen a few say that they canceled their pre order because of it.


Once again I've lost my Donte Ryoma, regular one would have to do



Even if Revengeance was just 30 minutes long it still would have been a 50 times better game than DmfuckingC of all things.
It's all about quality, not quantity.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 12, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^Continue to rev your hype even more after reading this post.
> 
> 
> That whole fiasco with that screenshot has been cleared up by Inaba. Turns out that the game essentially does a different take on recording the time played:
> ...



playing vanquish and bayo i knew it was like that, but yea some people jumped the gun.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 13, 2013)

lol konami mad and took that vid down.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 13, 2013)

I've never understood people wanting long action / hack n slash games. I mean obviously no game should be super short, but for me replay value in action games lies in mastery, not completion.

Basically, is the combat deep enough that it'll take skill/time to master,and are the enemies / difficulty levels good enough that I'm motivated to master said combat?

To me that's the difference between an action game I'd rent and one I would buy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2013)

every time Raiden swings the wooden sword (which will be in DLC pack 1 for Japan), it will play a different Solid Snake voice effect.

And DLC packs 2 and 3 will concern Bladewolf and Sam (I'm hoping this means they're playable). 

More detailed trailer of the boss weapons

[YOUTUBE]Knc13-DSU3o[/YOUTUBE]

Cinematic trailer

[YOUTUBE]owvxpVxZkWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Feb 13, 2013)

Meh the sais are worthless. I like sundowners weapon alot, good animation for merging cleavers. Other than that this game lacks variety in my eyes


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2013)

Devil May Cry 3 is about 5-6 hours of gameplay for one straight through run as well.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn I wish sundowner's weapon was faster. Dual wielding Raiden ftw


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2013)

My favorite subweapon is definitely the polearm, all of those AoE attacks look fucking great, especially the spin attacks. Yes, there are at least 2 of them. 

The Sais interest me since since they're both the enemy puller AND the stunner, I loved the fuck out of the Devil Bringer in DMC4 because of how quick you could erase the distance between you and your enemies and no game since managed to have the same quick effect for me. I think that's about to change.

Don't care about the Pincer Blades. Never liked slow weapons in these types of games and It's not changing. Too much charging and not enough variety.



Sephiroth said:


> Devil May Cry 3 is about 5-6 hours of gameplay for one straight through run as well.



For first timers, it's more 7 to 8 hours which should be the average time for these types of games. Same goes for Bayonetta.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 13, 2013)

playable bladewolf?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> playable bladewolf?



Mecha-Okami?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 13, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Devil May Cry 3 is about 5-6 hours of gameplay for one straight through run as well.


If you're a master or playing on easy.
For a noob on hard it's minimum 10 hours.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 13, 2013)

raiden looks better in augment mode.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

Just 1 week left


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2013)

Just 1 week left for this colossal piece of shit to lose and for you folks to finally realize which hack'n'slash is superior!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Meh the sais are worthless. I like sundowners weapon alot, good animation for merging cleavers. Other than that this game lacks variety in my eyes



Ninja Gaiden 3


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you're a master or playing on easy.
> For a noob on hard it's minimum 10 hours.



Well yeah, I'm not counting retries etc.

The same applies to Revengeance, the 5 hour clear thing wasn't counting retries, only your fastest runs.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

5 hours for a speedrun is pretty long too. I wonder if there are places where you have to take your time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

Ladies and Gentleman, the Jar Jar Binks of Metal Gear.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 14, 2013)

oh god no......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Doesn't remind me of jar jar yet.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 15, 2013)

Copyright claim removal


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

> This video has been removed by the user.



 **


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 15, 2013)

finally got the sword in mgs2. i now know why they chose the right stick to swing. neat. BUT, snake keeps stealing my kills


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> finally got the sword in mgs2. i now know why they chose the right stick to swing. neat. BUT, snake keeps stealing my kills



Oh he won't in a few moments


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 15, 2013)

now all i need to do is play 1 and 4. but im not getting a ps3 just for one game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

You have to beat the extra games in 3 as well


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 15, 2013)

Im getting tomorrow the game ( working benefit XD )  and im planning to play it all in 1 day XD  so if you guys want me to tell you something about il keep you in touch and give you my  personal opinion about it


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2013)

^shut up andrew

i'm gonna record EVERY part of the game in glorious quality and flood your shit with links


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have to beat the extra games in 3 as well



you mean metal gears 1 and 2 right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im getting tomorrow the game ( working benefit XD )  and im planning to play it all in 1 day XD  so if you guys want me to tell you something about il keep you in touch and give you my  personal opinion about it


Just remember:


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2013)

yes, you must play MG and MG2


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 15, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> ^shut up andrew
> 
> i'm gonna record EVERY part of the game in glorious quality and flood your shit with links



LOl, did you finally started to recognize Raidens awesomeness ?
I always told you , Raiden >>>>> Snake, only  Big Boss is better than Raiden and maybe Grey Fox comes close XD



Hatifnatten said:


> Just remember:


I dont get it :/


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

No spoilers, Kenshin. That's what he means.

I know I linked a video but that was only to see the dialogue between Raiden and some random beaner kid, no real importance. And the voice acting was hilariously bad.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess i am a 2 percent-er huh?

Does this game come with the original Japanese VAs with subtitless?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2013)

dub sounds okay though.. well basing this off the demo i played anyways..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

You know what I really hate, when the game is poorly dubbed and the general consensus is that it's okay, it's just an action game so who cares, with bad dub it's even funnier. Like if it's an action game it's okay not to even try. Especially when in the original version it does a great job.

Plus the dub becomes sort of the original creation in the eyes of the majority "Oh yeah, voice acting was bad, minus 1 point". Some lazy schmucks over the seas ruined it and the entire game is at fault now.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2013)

Well this games story really seems to be interesting


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2013)

^ Fo sho. Since it's written by KojiPro.

I dig this AU.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 15, 2013)

Dunno about you guys  but in mgs i prefer the English voice acting,for rpg and the rest almost 99,9999999999999 % of the time i prefer japanese.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Dunno about you guys  but in mgs i prefer the English voice acting,for rpg and the rest almost 99,9999999999999 % of the time i prefer japanese.



Same here, but Raiden is the one exception. I think they casted the japanese voice with the intent of making his voice (badass) at odds with his appearance (pretty boy), but for some reason US ignored that and casted someone who actually sounds like a skinny blonde dude.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> LOl, did you finally started to recognize Raidens awesomeness ?
> I always told you , Raiden >>>>> Snake, only  Big Boss is better than Raiden and maybe Grey Fox comes close XD



Snake > Big Boss > Grey Fox > MGS2 Raiden > MGS4 Raiden > Rising Raiden

Quinton Flynn got worse, and subsequently so too did the character

let's welcome chaos


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 15, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> now all i need to do is play 1 and 4. but im not getting a ps3 just for one game.


that's EXACTLY what i did, i got mine for mgs4


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 15, 2013)

i like how david did snake in mgs1, the original one. the on on the psx. his voice acting wasn't as good in twin snakes.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 16, 2013)

Fear the Mexican box


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

So you guys know about Metal Gear and I don't.

Solid Snake vs Raiden, who wins?

Snake beat Gray Fox, who was also a Cyborg, but Raiden seems to be off-the-charts-crazy-strong-type-thing >_>


----------



## Byrd (Feb 16, 2013)

Snake would win somehow  he always does


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

Why you attacking me hombre I'm just a ctiiiiiizseeen


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Alright, you guys are going to hate me for this but I pirated this game to play it early.

It's pretty fucking awesome. Go ahead and buy it, you shouldn't be disappointed.

Quick pros and cons so far:

+Blade mode is FUN
+Controls are simple and easy to grasp
+Nice visuals (even if the PS3 version suffers from a nasty case of the jaggies)
+No framerate dips (even with 1000+ parts on screen from sliced objects)

-Camera has a mind of its own, wish I could toggle that off
-Way too easy, suggest you play the hardest difficulty
-Customization ports you back to the last checkpoint (hasn't affected me much so far)
-Music sucks (personal preference I guess)
-Not much depth to the combat system, I don't see myself doing a second playthrough

Most cons are honestly nitpicking on my part.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 16, 2013)

is there enough stealth sections in the game to make one happy?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> is there enough stealth sections in the game to make one happy?



Unless I am doing it wrong or I just haven't gotten there yet, stealth is not a big deal here.

I have stealth killed maybe 5 times total, and there was no real benefit to it so far because fodder enemies are essentially free health and energy (you can reach into their spine and harvest it with little effort).

There is no real "stealth" system that I can see. If you can walk up to an enemy before they have vision of you, then you get a free kill. Given the fact that you can't really sneak it doesn't really translate into a prevalent game mechanic as much as it's just a free kill every now and then.

*EDIT:* This game has a LOT of QTEs. Be advised :/


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Fear the Mexican box


The preferable way of transportation in Mexico.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

The more I play the more I have mixed feelings about it. The camera and the constant QTEs make boss battles confusing, but you still breeze through it all because it's so easy.

Still, it's a lot of fun so far.

Wait until you see Raiden's idea of a disguise >_>

*edit:* nvm, the gif


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 16, 2013)

> This game has a LOT of QTEs. Be advised :/


ffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

gut crusher =/= qte


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> gut crusher =/= qte



No, it's a QTE.

I'm fighting normally and then I get the blue tinge prompt, go into blade mode and start slicing until I get a prompt to press circle and then I gut crush.

With bosses, it's often wear-them-down until you get a less common type of prompt, such as triangle+circle and then R1+Analog Stick Forward until you're above them, blue tinge, yada yada.

This is QTE, dude. Lots of it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

It's not required at all and you can turn it off.

Not a qte.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's not required at all and you can turn it off.
> 
> Not a qte.



Where can I turn it off?

And yes it's required to beat bosses. And you'll find yourself doing it on normal enemies a lot, too. Hard to pass on free energy and health all the time.

*edit:* I'm looking at the options menu right now and I see no option to turn off QTEs in any capacity.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Those are prompts, not qte. In qte you press a series of time sensitive buttons to continue a predetermined path. Prompts just pop up to tell you to press a button to activate something. By that logic "press x to open a chest" is a qte.

And I haven't used it a single time because I didn't want to. You not passing to use them in no way makes it "a LOT of QTE".

You should be able to stop them, at least for regular enemies from what I heard. It never bothered me so I haven't tried, if they changed that in the final version I see no problems with that either. Just ignore it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2013)

Like in the demo, you can just kill bladewolf without using the prompt commands. Nonetheless he bites it. And his shiny body is intact so his easier to restore later


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

shit 4 days


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Naruto, you only get the Zandatsu when you slice an enemy in the red square spot while in blade mode, you can cut every friend in the game without doing a single gut crush. It's completely up to choice if you want to do them or not, since it affects game score. Not a QTE, dude. People have completely lost the meaning behind the mechanic, you're not the first person in this thread to think this.

Plus, if you kill an enemy normally, they'll might also drop the health packs on the ground, although it doesn't heal you as much. So it's not like the game is forcing you to use it.

And no offense, I'm pretty doubting your opinion concerning the quality of the combat system. From what I've played from the demo and from combo videos already out there, it's looking to be pretty fucking good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you people seen the Revengeance thread on dmcforums where those prepubescent fuckwits try to shit on it? 
Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2013)

^link please


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

I really don't want to go there again, just google dmcforums revengeance and it should be there. It's hard to miss.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Naruto, you only get the Zandatsu when you slice an enemy in the red square spot while in blade mode, you can cut every friend in the game without doing a single gut crush. It's completely up to choice if you want to do them or not, since it affects game score. Not a QTE, dude. People have completely lost the meaning behind the mechanic, you're not the first person in this thread to think this.



I don't really care enough to get into an argument over what is and isn't a QTE. If you guys aren't bothered by this then great. I just figured I'd give a heads up.



Deathbringerpt said:


> And no offense, I'm pretty doubting your opinion concerning the quality of the combat system. From what I've played from the demo and from combo videos already out there, it's looking to be pretty fucking good.



No offense taken. I've nothing against the combat system, I just didn't find it to be very deep. The game certainly doesn't push you to the point where you need to do anything but parry/offensive dodge(cross+square) and mash your way into full energy bar to abuse blade mode.

Plus, if I didn't like the game, I wouldn't be playing it.

Anyway I came back to the thread to correct something I said earlier. There are, in fact, quite a few "stealth" options. One level in particular highly encourages that route. Again, I personally think the stealth action in this game is a fucking afterthought where the only mechanic is line of sight and nothing else, but it certainly doesn't detract from the rest, which is a lot of fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

No go hati



Naruto said:


> I don't really care enough to get into an argument over what is and isn't a QTE. If you guys aren't bothered by this then great. I just figured I'd give a heads up.








> Plus, if I didn't like the game, I wouldn't be playing it.



Everytime I hear someone say that I think "How stupid "


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Everytime I hear someone say that I think "How stupid "



It's stupid to only play a game for as long as it's entertaining?

What the fuck am I reading.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I don't really care enough to get into an argument over what is and isn't a QTE. If you guys aren't bothered by this then great. I just figured I'd give a heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, how far into the game have you played it, and what difficulty level did you played it at?

You marginalize the game's mechanics, but have you been put into a scenario where you've needed to utilize them to fullest? If not, then there isn't much you can say.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Out of curiosity, how far into the game have you played it, and what difficulty level did you played it at?



I don't really know how far I am into the game as far as percentage goes.

I just beat 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monsoon




And to answer your question, I started on normal then quit and started over on hard. I'm pretty sure I touched on the subject of difficulty (or lack thereof) earlier.



bigduo209 said:


> You marginalize the game's mechanics, but have you been put into a scenario where you've needed to utilize them to fullest? If not, then there isn't much you can say.



Here we go again >_>

I criticize every game I play, even the ones I love. I play a lot of games so I'm really jaded, critique just comes naturally to me. There's no need for you to be so defensive.

But I see I've stumbled upon a field of eggshells I have no intention of walking on. If the feedback isn't appreciated I have better things to do, like playing the game.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2013)

GAMEFLY JUST SHIPPED THIS GAME 


will probably take until the end of the week for me to get it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

I just got the game, unpacking it ( remember at work they told me to not play this before official date is out or il get banned on live lol what noobs)/
Why is everyone jumping blades on naruto here , take it easy guys.

Im off playing, will post soon my opinion on it !


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

DedValve said:


> GAMEFLY JUST SHIPPED THIS GAME
> 
> 
> will probably take until the end of the week for me to get it



I'm still waiting for my #1 for months.
Popular games are hard to get.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2013)

popular AND limited games are just a pain in the ass. I doubt I'll ever get fire emblem this way.

I was shocked to get Rising so hell yeah.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I just got the game, unpacking it ( remember at work they told me to not play this before official date is out or il get banned on live lol what noobs)/
> Why is everyone jumping blades on naruto here , take it easy guys.
> 
> Im off playing, will post soon my opinion on it !


jumping blades? He's wrong, we're correcting him.

What bastards we are.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> jumping blades? He's wrong, we're correcting him.
> 
> What bastards we are.


You're correcting someone that is playing the game ,QTE got plenty of forms, it doesn't have it be in cinematic form it can also occur during gameplay when you press a button when certain parameters are met then  the player press the button and then something cool happens.
Im gonna play now and il confirm this QTE or not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> No offense taken. I've nothing against the combat system, I just didn't find it to be very deep. The game certainly doesn't push you to the point where you need to do anything but parry/offensive dodge(cross+square) and mash your way into full energy bar to abuse blade mode.



Well, that's more of a problem with the difficulty of the game rather than how limited the combat system is, no? If the game allows you to use a wide range of abilities and moves to deal with the enemies you face and if those abilities and moves can be overlapped with each other to keep flow of combat constant, that's a winner in my book.

Because this game has invulnerability frames, dodge cancel, blade mode cancel, juggling and a shit load of moves I'm not even aware of because the demo doesn't have any weapon aside from the standard sword. Let me try and be as clear as I can on this.

Take dodge canceling. Dodge canceling is when you cancel your dodge into blade mode. Thing is, only the forward dodge (You have 4 dodge options) can be canceled into blade mode. So, when fighting a Gecko for instance, if you parry, they often jump back, preventing you from continuing a combo string. However, if you Dodge forward at the right time (basically, take advantage of its invincibility frames), you can negate the recovery frames of the dodge by tapping the blade mode button. This allowing you to simply continue a combo, all in under a second.

This is what I take into account when judging a combat system by its merits.



> Anyway I came back to the thread to correct something I said earlier. There are, in fact, quite a few "stealth" options. One level in particular highly encourages that route. Again, I personally think the stealth action in this game is a fucking afterthought where the only mechanic is line of sight and nothing else, but it certainly doesn't detract from the rest, which is a lot of fun.



Well, they had to put some stealth afterthoughts because of what the franchise represents, right? It kinda gives it some identity as an full blown action game but I feel I won't be using it that much. I'd rather just Ninja run.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

There are QTES , in all the boss fights, totally confirmed by me now as well.

The game looks awesome with tons of action and stuff  but it also feels that something is missing, that metal gear feeling,then again i barely finished   2 missions and im having a blast so far.

The graphics looks washed , if anyone cares about graphics anyway 
Now i need to practice some of my combos and such since i didn't had the time on demo ( didn't play it ) 
So yeah, the game worth the money id say so far, only thing concerns me is the story, it feels like they try to rush couple of events in short time but i have still plenty of time to go !


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

Washed   ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> There are QTES , in all the boss fights, totally confirmed by me now as well.



The game does have generic QTEs, we were discussing the Zandatsu mechanic. 

Different things.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

Pixelated lots of stuff even in cinematic,anti aliasing is missing ofc but  lots of stuff look blurry  and quite "washed" colors aint fresh, cannot explain it properly  but its definitely not impressive.
QTES im talking about is the the boss fights after you bring down the TGT life down then a cinematic  pops where you have to spam x circle triangle to cut the boss or damage it , like cutting the Rays blade  you have to spamm Square and then Triangle to finish it of , Zandatsu seems like a part of QTE during boss fights , dunno how to explain it properly but it looks that way


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Washed   ?




Like that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like that?


Not THAT bad  but quite close to it, to put it simply it doesn't come close to MGS /Kojima quality  we are used to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

Okami benefited from a washed look.
Hmm would MGR look that much better without?
Considering it's clover studios/platinum to begin with...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmmm, im quite disappointed with Raidens voice, especially during Codecs...
I realize he suppose to sound more cyborg but sometimes it sounds wrong


----------



## Fullmetal (inactive) (Feb 16, 2013)

Raiden's MGS4 skin has been confirmed for launch day DLC in the US and UK.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hmmm, im quite disappointed with Raidens voice, especially during Codecs...
> I realize he suppose to sound more cyborg but sometimes it sounds wrong



Well I have that old fallback.
"at least it isn't Donte's voice"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well I have that old fallback.
> "at least it isn't Donte's voice"


At least the codec calls are still good , they got the touch you get from MGS talks and such, you get the infos and all.
The game from action prospective is very good but im still concerned with the  story. It misses the mgs touch maybe because the stealth is greatly reduced  in this game but its still there at some extend XD

Edit: Hahhaah Raiden dressed as mexican guitarist ftw XD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> At least the codec calls are still good , they got the touch you get from MGS talks and such, you get the infos and all.
> The game from action prospective is very good but im still concerned with the  story. It misses the mgs touch maybe because the stealth is greatly reduced  in this game but its still there at some extend XD



"War has changed"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmm, im quite bad at parry and dodging stuff when bosses got into attack mode, i thought i could break  off bosses attack combos and then do mine but i guess they are unstoppable when they attack :/

The cyborg Okami is just called Wolf btw XD


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 16, 2013)

This game anygood? not too great at action games but I love em anyways. Besides it Plat. and I loved Bayo, despite getting my ass handed to me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> This game anygood? not too great at action games but I love em anyways. Besides it Plat. and I loved Bayo, despite getting my ass handed to me.


It's as good as any Platinum game. So really good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

One thing guys, Jack the Ripper is really badass!


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 17, 2013)

Tuesday can't come soon enough


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2013)

That final boss man, WTF , i have no repair pastas left on me  and he kicks my arse to heavens !@


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 17, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> That final boss man, WTF , i have no repair pastas left on me  and he kicks my arse to heavens !@



That's because there's something you lack.


*Spoiler*: __ 



NANOMACHINES, SON!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> That final boss man, WTF , i have no repair pastas left on me  and he kicks my arse to heavens !@



At various points in the fight he will drop some nanopaste for ya 

What was your completion time? Mine was 6 hours 51 mins.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Is the last boss like a Desperado as in small, humanoid fast paced battle or is it like a Metal Gear like in BEEG EPIK, SLOW AS FUCK BAWS?

Keep the answer simple, por favor.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> At various points in the fight he will drop some nanopaste for ya
> 
> What was your completion time? Mine was 6 hours 51 mins.



7 hours and 13 minutes ... that fucking final boss man :/



Deathbringerpt said:


> Is the last boss like a Desperado as in small, humanoid fast paced battle or is it like a Metal Gear like in BEEG EPIK, SLOW AS FUCK BAWS?
> 
> Keep the answer simple, por favor.


Its both, the fight is actually long with some funny cutscenes in between XD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

bawww near 7 hours that is too short bawww


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 17, 2013)

are the unskipable codecs like in the demo skipable in the full game? can't stand boris.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

I hardly doubt anyone played on hard, so add ~2 more hours.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 17, 2013)

i honestly don't think im getting any of these consoles.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hardly doubt anyone played on hard, so add ~2 more hours.


It is on hard,the game is not even fun to play on lower the game is really easy, i managed to get to final chapter without even learning how to guard properly,when i mastered guarding then hell became even more easier.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hardly doubt anyone played on hard, so add ~2 more hours.



>_>

I'm not even going to bother anymore. Play the game and find out for yourself.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Is the last boss like a Desperado as in small, humanoid fast paced battle or is it like a Metal Gear like in BEEG EPIK, SLOW AS FUCK BAWS?
> 
> Keep the answer simple, por favor.



The first quarter of the final battle is big/epic/slow. The rest is a duel.


*Spoiler*: _some more details, read at your own risk_ 




At first I was getting my ass kicked because I had gotten used to mashing my way through the game since there is enough nanopaste to keep you alive no matter how bad you are.

After a checkpoint in the boss battle I had no nanopaste left and that's when I started to improve 

I realized you can easily read enemy cues. If they glow yellow before they attack, you can't parry, which means you need to dodge or just run away. Otherwise parrying is super simple and even if you don't do a timed parry to trigger a counterattack you can still use the window of time after their attacks to initiate your own combo. Burning through the fuel meter with ripper mode helps a lot.

Zandatsu is absolutely necessary during his regeneration phase.




Also I was VERY positively surprised by the final villain. I am not a MGS player so I didn't know what to expect, but I like the motivation they gave him. The other antagonists are not explored at all, though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Both?

Well, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2013)

So is that game good, long and hard like everyone expected ?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 17, 2013)

^Yep. It's pretty much living up to it's hype.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2013)

Still waiting on that soundtrack.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> So is that game good, long and hard like everyone expected ?


Depends how you play, could have been longer. Exactly long enough I guess.



Naruto said:


> >_>
> I'm not even going to bother anymore. Play the game and find out for yourself.


Anymore? When have you bothered about anything?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2013)

The action in the game is very very satisfying, there also lots of cool combos you can perform , getting S rank on everything sure will take some time especially on high difficulties.
There are couple of annoying cheap death moments but nothing too serious.
There is stealth in the game if you like to take this path but i wouldn't recommend it.
not only you sit most of the time in carbor box dor ages while watching the paterns of enemies, they also spots you from very far. I only recommend stealth in order to 1 shot those annoying shitty apes UG which i hate with PASSION!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I only recommend stealth in order to 1 shot those annoying shitty apes UG which i hate with PASSION!



 I had the exact same approach. Fuck those gorillas. The only reason I even bothered with "stealth" was because fighting them was annoying.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

Challenge accepted. 

I shall destroy all the gorillas


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> I shall destroy all the gorillas



You can, but (at least in my case) their erratic movement coupled with the camera made them very annoying to deal with. Especially in groups.

Luckily there's not many of them. Almost all of them are stealth-killable!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 17, 2013)

are the costumes (mgs4 and grey fox) unlocked in game or are they dlc?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> are the costumes (mgs4 and grey fox) unlocked in game or are they dlc?



Pretty sure Grey Fox is preorder DLC.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 17, 2013)

..............................


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ..............................



But you can buy it for 20$ 
Blame horse armor.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Pretty sure Grey Fox is preorder DLC.



It's standard content for Europe, though.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2013)

i just replayed the final boss part again and i realized how many will hate this fight, especially the " cutting part" XDDDD
I guess i was lucky to defeat him that "easy" first  time,because second time that part literally almost made me break my controller hahaha


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tried the game the second time. Still not too great with A+X dodge, but I hardly died before the boss. Was able to SK  a couple mooks and even one of those leg-tank fuckers. Felt satisfying. Also, I finally figured out how to use subweapons, why is it so annoying that you have to pause. select with D[ad and then use shoulder buttons?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i just replayed the final boss part again and i realized how many will hate this fight, especially the " cutting part" XDDDD
> I guess i was lucky to defeat him that "easy" first  time,because second time that part literally almost made me break my controller hahaha



I thought that part was hard until I stopped rushing it. You have ample time to work your cutting angle, and don't forget you can move the camera with the left stick in blade mode. It helps.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat bosses are epic. Love dat game


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Dat bosses are epic. Love dat game


Best fights in my opinion where Monsoon, Sam and final boss , Mistral and Sundower where joke fights... their weakness is so easily exploited


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

saw the walkthrough, yeah picking it up cheap. Final boss fight was my favorite. Very good clash of ideals, and fucker who was playing didnt get the memo that when the boss was gold color you cant block him. Still the fight looked easy, person I streamed was just fucking up too badly it was unbearable. The problem is that []+X dodge. you have to time it way before the enemy attacks its not an accurate dodge.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

if you want to dodge fast i use this trick, i spamm light attacks when i see boss is charging and stuff so i can do some dmg to him, then i just ninja run, if you do with light attacks raiden wont wait to finish his animation and get his ass kicked like with heavy/strong attacks.

the fight is easy  only annoying part is the cutting, thats all, but if manage this like Naruto said, it is breeze  for the rest of fight since you get free health XD


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

I COMPLETELY forgot about all the VR missions.

That should add a chunk of extra gameplay time. I only did like 3 of them.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Best fights in my opinion where Monsoon, Sam and final boss , Mistral and Sundower where joke fights... their weakness is so easily exploited



Well still liked them as well.

But dat track in the Monsoon fight is just epic 

And dat setting against Sam <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

BTw, the Very hard difficulty is actually REALLY hard, its totally different from hard.... from the first fight you get insane combos ninjas with a geko popping in and all you got is your mgs 4 raiden without the custom body,upgrades and swords....
I had to parry the hell out of it all the time :/


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 18, 2013)

How is the story by the way?


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> BTw, the Very hard difficulty is actually REALLY hard, its totally different from hard.... from the first fight you get insane combos ninjas with a geko popping in and all you got is your mgs 4 raiden without the custom body,upgrades and swords....
> I had to parry the hell out of it all the time :/


Good a challenge. I accept!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> How is the story by the way?



Nothign special, the story looks like a teaser maybe for the next MGS to follow up,there is just couple of reference about  after the end of MGS 4 and SOP ( sons of patriots) and how things turned out but mainly the game focuses on raiden,action and some little bit about Raidens past, but if you expect an amazing thrilling story then you will be disappointed.



The World said:


> Good a challenge. I accept!


it is a challenge, it makes looks ahrd difficulty was nothing more than a warmup for veryhard XD

Also, that gif is from the epic fight with monsoon, i had goosebumps when i fought it, 100% badass Jack !


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

OST is out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In0v46Z6xbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

Besides few tracks im not much of a fan of MG rising OST , then again, im no fan of Nu metal i guess.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

It's official. Game is not as good as DmC

Play UK has spoken









> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is a true beast, a 60fps (bar the occasional dip) warrior that manages to straddle the line between its own genre and the lore of a beloved series with the sharpness of Raiden’s blade. This genre has changed, and Platinum is its master.
> 
> Our ‘normal’ playthrough clocked in at five and a half hours, which you can add 90 minutes of restarts to. Skip the cutscenes, though, and you can probably take them back off.
> 
> ...



They gave DmC 93


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

Not a fan of the music for this game. Orchestra could have been better, then again there will be many that like it. So far only like a few tracks that played in the cutscenes,since they were non vocal. And the mistral instrumental was good. Last boss fight some parts of the vocal track was good. Pretty much it.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 18, 2013)

_It might not quite have the imagination of DmC
_

Good.  The less like DmC, the better.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

It's funny after all. They praise everything like the god like bosses and than talk such shit :rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

"It might not quite have the imagination of DmC"
I'm sorry what?
Not quite the imagination?
What's wrong with the world?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 18, 2013)

I puked in my mouth a ibit.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 18, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> It's official. Game is not as good as DmC
> 
> Play UK has spoken
> 
> ...


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

Play UK = NT
Yeah would like to see there awesome list

I have DmC, and you know what I like it, but seriously... it is in any category bar level design (stage 13 <3) clearly behind this master piece of game.

And even in this review Play UK praiseds the god like boss fights and combat, the main thing of action games, and give it a lower score?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Play UK = NT
> Yeah would like to see there awesome list
> 
> I have DmC, and you know what I like it, but seriously... it is in any category bar level design (stage 13 <3) clearly behind this master piece of game.
> ...



But it's not as imaginative as DmC -2 points oh and DmC is way better than the old DMC in it's story as well.
Raiden himself is far more imaginative than DmC.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

The next one


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

OK Play UK is lol worthy here there list



> ROUND 1: COMBAT
> Clearly the most important aspect of either game, and one hell of a tussle. DmC has more options and flexibility in its brawling, but the 60fps precision of Rising’s swordplay is just so bloodily moreish. They’re both fantastic, but the fact Raiden’s constant forward motion feels like nothing else means he just nabs the victory.
> WINNER MGR:R
> 
> ...


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sLIKGUcI_K0[/YOUTUBE]

yup it was this track, for the final boss, good thing it has the instrumental


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 18, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Play UK = NT
> Yeah would like to see there awesome list
> 
> I have DmC, and *you know what I like it*, but seriously... it is in any category bar level design (stage 13 <3) *clearly behind this master piece of game.*
> ...





That's why your popping a boner over any review that rates DmC higher than MGR.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

mgr as cheesy as it looks is still leaps, bounds, miles and beyond better than the pretentious, badly acted, horrible scripted unnecessary, unwanted reboot that is DmC.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 18, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I puked in my mouth a ibit.


c'mon, we predicted that months ago.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

lol at 2:15
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9jkw1gEPGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 18, 2013)

If after DmC reviews hilarity anyone still has any hopes left towards modern gaming journalism you are truly naive.

DmC winning in a match with Revengeance. I laughed so hard.

What match. Nobody allowed DmC to even enter this match.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

At least I made you happy with this post... but I agree with you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

^

That guy sounds like he can barely fucking talk, Christ. Dudebro gamer at its worst. Also while I can understand the "It's a good game but a bad Metal Gear game" to a point, people still haven't grasped that this is a spin off. Or actually think that Metal Gear is well written at this point.

Too bad that the game is sounding to be so easy on the normal and hard difficulties though, that only encourages people to button mash outside the parry system and claim that the combat is simplistic because of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> That guy sounds retarded.
> 
> Too bad that the game is sounding to be so easy on the normal and hard difficulties though, that only encourages people to button mash outside the parry system and claim that the combat is simplistic because of it.


It follows the old DMC formula is all or Rather the improved Bayonetta one.


slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]sLIKGUcI_K0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> yup it was this track, for the final boss, good thing it has the instrumental



I like the vocal more.


Hatifnatten said:


> c'mon, we predicted that months ago.



Still hurts Hati.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It follows the old DMC formula is all or Rather the improved Bayonetta one.



I wouldn't say that Bayonetta improved the formula but yeah, Revengeance is a much more similar game to those games than Anarchy Reigns or Wonderful 101.

Which is why I REALLY want Revengeance, I gotta wait until the 22nd, God damn it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

the more i see bladewolf the more im in love.  i want one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Too bad that the game is sounding to be so easy on the normal and hard difficulties though, that only encourages people to button mash outside the parry system and claim that the combat is simplistic because of it.


Plus no color coded enemies. Color coding seems to be the pinnacle of complex mechanics in modern gaming.
-2 points.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wouldn't say that Bayonetta improved the formula but yeah, Revengeance is a much more similar game to those games than Anarchy Reigns or Wonderful 101.
> 
> Which is why I REALLY want Revengeance, I gotta wait until the 22nd, God damn it.



Bayonetta's hardest mode is actually hard. But it's easy mode is actually really easy and it's Normal is somewhat challenging.
DmC's is not really ever that hard.
Don't need hand holding on higher settings is the formula I would say.
One I would stick by.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

As soon as you beat the poor bis Dante Must Die mode and get Super Dante the "harder" modes are a joke... Have beaten them even without that mode cuz nothing changes that much


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

so i heard the jar jar binks kid referenced ninja turtles 2...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so i heard the jar jar binks kid referenced ninja turtles 2...



That's actually pretty funny.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_640556&feature=iv&src_vid=DRg_ra-K-7M&v=bIbKY8IXoNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]bIbKY8IXoNk[/YOUTUBE]


8:18

fixed


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

honestly so far this looks like an OK rental.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a buy if you want that complete collection.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

collection of what? it looks short, im in part 7 of a playthrough and im already bored. even if my mind changes im still gonna wait for the price to drop.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Plus no color coded enemies. Color coding seems to be the pinnacle of complex mechanics in modern gaming.
> -2 points.



   .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> collection of what? it looks short, im in part 7 of a playthrough and im already bored. even if my mind changes im still gonna wait for the price to drop.


Again, Very hard  difficulty is totally different game, you will enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't ever judge a game on Normal Difficulty if you want a challenge.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

MGRR only got 91? 

Lol Play UK. They really love their fellow citizens. God bless you Tameem.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

It is official. DmC is better!!!

*IGN - 8.5* LOL
Gamespot - 8.5
Gametrailers - 9.2
Giantbomb - 4/5
RocketChainsaw - 8
PressStart - 4/5
GamesRadar - 4/5
destructoid - 9
EDGE - 7/10
Ninemsn - 8/10
Ready Up - 6/10
OPM - 7/10
Metal Arcade - 9/10
TerminalGamer - 8/10
WGTC - 8/10
Gameranx - 6/10
Laserlemming - 9/10
Polygon - 9
Hardcore Gamer - 4/5
Digital Chumps - 8.8
GamerXChange - 8/10
MKGaming - 7/10
Rev 3 - 6/10
EDGE - 7/10
TGH - 9/10
CheatCC - 8/10
GameInformer - 7.75/10
Gamedot - 9/10
Game Podunk - 9/10
MMGN - 7.5/10 
1UP = B
Eurogamer - 9


> If Revengeance didn't have camera issues this would be the easiest 10 I've ever given. As things stand it's still brilliant, staking out new territory in the genre and adapting certain Metal Gear characteristics so well that it makes the competition look outrageously bad. This is simply the ultimate one-man show, worth its ticket price many times over, an experience that improves exponentially as it gets faster and as you get better. Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is a thrilling and almost flawless fighting game - come get some.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

Somebody gave it 6/10 

What a joke gaming journalism is.

Thankfully people can speak with their wallets.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2013)

A few too many of these reviewers are still using the in-game timer as their measure of how long it took them to beat the game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

It's really sad when all their "complaints" were already accurately predicted many months in advance. Just goes to show you how terribad their judgement is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope Platinum release a patch for the 'awful camera' they patched the lag and bugs in bayonetta ps3 version. I think they could fix this problem too..


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

PS Official Magazine UK quote from metacritic

"Sadly, the combat doesn’t have enough depth to trouble the genre’s best (it certainly can’t touch Ninja Theory’s DmC reboot), and there’s a disappointing disposability about the whole experience. "


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Feb 19, 2013)

That's.....surprising.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2013)

So how's that Grey Fox skin?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol DmC's gameplay is much better? The controls is shit thats all i can say after playing the demo months ago


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

i do not understand, i know the camera is quite messy sometimes but come on, rising is better than DMC in all other aspects easily,especially gameplay, its not even funny.
Then again, who the hell trust those paid so called journalist anymore...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> PS Official Magazine UK quote from metacritic
> 
> "Sadly, the combat doesn’t have enough depth to trouble the genre’s best (it certainly can’t touch Ninja Theory’s DmC reboot), and there’s a disappointing disposability about the whole experience. "


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 19, 2013)

DmC steals from heavenly sword, the original dmc series, a futurama episode, the movie "They Live", there's nothing unique about it. money can't say facts about that.

blade mode is probably one of the most unique things i've experienced in gaming.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

Playstation Lifestyle gave the game a 3/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

The story with God Hand continue.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuck you 

Haters gonna hate. DmC is by far the best game in 2013. GOTY candidate indeed  Fuck your The Last of Us, fuck your GOW and definitely fuck this game. The next gen consoles are going out with a bang to the masterpiece that is DmC.

Oh and FUCK YOU!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 19, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Playstation Lifestyle gave the game a 3/10



and what did they give DmC: devil may cry?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

89/100 top score


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 19, 2013)

don't you just love it how they give scores like 54 or 67? what is this a math equation or a fucking video game review?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Playstation Lifestyle gave the game a 3/10



That's outright horrifying.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

This guy pretty much said why I want this game in terms of difficulty and combat depth. That's as far as my interests in reviews about the game goes.

Don't read the comments though if you don't want to have a brain aneurism.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> and what did they give DmC: devil may cry?



An 8.5


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 19, 2013)

...well gumballs.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

People, just go buy the game and support it this way. That's more important than any ignorant reviews there are.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't understand, most are bitching that the game is not MGS , Kojima and platinum games said ti wont be a deep story based game like MGS it will be a  side story with Raiden as focus character slicing the shit out of the universe, yet, people qq about it.

The game will sell fine tho, despite those called mgs elitist hating it or not.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm an MGS elitist. More elite than anyone out there.

I support this game full time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm an MGS elitist. More elite than anyone out there.
> 
> I support this game full time.



You're like an exception to the rule for some reason, the bible long texts that I've read about this game not looking like a Metal Gear game or why it shouldn't exist and whatever fanboy ramblings they can muster...

Meanwhile Kojima wants to turn this into a spinoff series.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah i played and completed mgs 2 and 3 and i gotta say i was always itching to continue playing whenever a cutscene came along the corner. here its more about gameplay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This guy pretty much said why I want this game in terms of difficulty and combat depth. That's as far as my interests in reviews about the game goes.
> 
> Don't read the comments though if you don't want to have a brain aneurism.



Mah animoes at the end.
Yea, that's the game pretty much summed up.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2013)

This game is getting a LOT of good reviews though. A buttload of them seem to be in the 9/10 range. 

Good, good. 

Playstation lifestyle review was hilarious, he didn't even finish the game iirc


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> yeah i played and completed mgs 2 and 3 and i gotta say i was always itching to continue playing whenever a cutscene came along the corner. here its more about gameplay.



The cutscenes in 3 are motivators to play. 
In 2 (raiden)they  aren't in there nearly as much, but it's more codec heavy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

DedValve said:


> This game is getting a LOT of good reviews though. A buttload of them seem to be in the 9/10 range.
> 
> Good, good.
> 
> Playstation lifestyle review was hilarious, he didn't even finish the game iirc



TO hard 4 me on easy ima gonna go play a fair but hard  easy game.
All the Bravest.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

i dont get it, how can anyone consider the easy difficulty hard ? i mean even hard difficulty  looked easy, very hard is the one that starts to bring some challenge, especially when you got no custom body  and hax upgrades , there is where gameplay comes in handy  and parry zandatsu shines!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i dont get it, how can anyone consider the easy difficulty hard ? i mean even hard difficulty  looked easy, very hard is the one that starts to bring some challenge, especially when you got no custom body  and hax upgrades , there is where gameplay comes in handy  and parry zandatsu shines!



[YOUTUBE]rs26hjmhzFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2013)

> -Enemies are overly difficult, and circle out of vision.
> -Bosses cannot be hit at times, adding to the ample frustration.



I lol'ed, hahah this guy must be utter shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Vault said:


> I lol'ed, hahah this guy must be utter shit.




Even I gave DmC a 4.5 with my utter contempt for it and said I would give it a 6.5 if I didn't play old DMC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh dear god the game isn't holding my hand I better switch to easy and complain about it being easy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh dear god the game isn't holding my hand I better switch to easy and complain about it being easy.



I'm just gonna go ahead and say "No dodge mechanic" and "Too hard".

Professional journalism, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2013)

Getting my copy tomorrow. I've heard it's real short, which is good cause got other games to play. I'm looking forward to slicing and dicing though with my dude Raiden


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2013)

_What does a journalist know about gaming?_ raiden.jpg



> Even I gave DmC a 4.5 with my utter contempt for it and said I would give it a 6.5 if I didn't play old DMC.



More like a 5 due to the problems it has.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Still **funny seeing DmC's story praised over MGR.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats because DmC is sophisticated, like gaming journalism.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeha, having young dante saying "fuck" all the time apparently shows the good story the game has....


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2013)

Final trailer made by Kojima. I'm on my way to pick up the game. 

[YOUTUBE]Op8mjKZxccM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

Seriously , this trailer makes the game even more epic, really nice trailer there by Kojima


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2013)

Godjima


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Cinder said:


> Final trailer made by Kojima. I'm on my way to pick up the game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Op8mjKZxccM[/YOUTUBE]



in my sig that goes


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

Doesn't change the fact that it is shit to the genre primus named DmC


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9NJjW7iW3w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RCHognIiqLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Doesn't change the fact that it is shit to the genre primus named DmC



>yet has a Raiden avatar


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >yet has a Raiden avatar



Dat sarcastic... BTW

This sums the main points of negative reviews

1. Can't finish the game... Game is shit

2. I can't parry

3. Game is only 5 hours but I'm ignoring all the time I spent dying cause I suck and cant parry, oh and who watches story cutscenes?

4. Combat has no debth. No lock on and pales in front of DmC


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

you can actually lock on targets with R1 or RB for xbox, so yeah, you can pretty much do anything in the game besides fixing the shitty camera, thats it.

Ninja Gaiden black had shitty camera,but it didn't stop it from becoming one of the best action games ever.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

Good action games and shitty cameras go hand in hand, this is something that action game enthusiasts have realized a long time ago and something that no one else will ever grasp.

That said, Bayonetta's camera was almost perfect. By far the best camera of the genre.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good action games and shitty cameras go hand in hand, this is something that action game enthusiasts have realized a long time ago and something that no one else will ever grasp.
> 
> That said, Bayonetta's camera was almost perfect. By far the best camera of the genre.



Even Bayonetta's camera gave me some trouble at times.
But it is indeed the sort of Camera you need.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

I can think of only one occasion where the camera went apeshit on me and it didn't last for long.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

He saved  himself somewhat in that.
Of course Stealth segments are supposed to be hard though.
You could power through those in MGS as well if you had to.
"I never managed to finish my missions with S ranks"
Don't ever complain about the game not giving you a high rank if you don't deserve it
People should be able to tell just by looking at it that you can't play it like other action games right away


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

Actually im trying to take stealth approach in my very hard playthought and its damn fun, using carboar boxes, throwing smoke grenades and doing zandatasu then hid again XD
its way harder since enemies can see you from miles buts its hella fun!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 19, 2013)

What the hell is Zandatsu? Is that blade mode? how does it affect the score?

Fuck, TBFP and the K-trailer made me want this game. And yet I know nothing about MGS series lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3yoODXmZftE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2013)

Now part of the MGR master race.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 19, 2013)

This game is too hard. What are all of these fucking combos?

1/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

Finished the game on very hard, damn it was so damn different game, much harder , more unlockables and the final boss kept a surprise XD


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2013)

M$ hasn't ship me my copy yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2013)

This game is so pro that I'm practically pissing adrenaline.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2013)

Dear god Monsoon was insane. Died multiple times against him. How the hell do I beat him without taking damage?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't get the camera hate, besides certain moments against bosses the camera is fine...I still don't like the perry button, wish it was a separate button then using the attack button. The gameplay though is swift, slick, and fucking a blast. Some of these set pieces are sickness too. Oh and I really dig the music. 

Only thing that I don't care for much is the story. It either comes off as to silly or boring. Either way it's not why I play a plat game, I play them for swift and fun combat and so far it's delivering!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

If you like the tracks, I managed to find a spot that had the vocal album.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 20, 2013)

Goty                   .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph-T9l5YmRA[/YOUTUBE]



Then he proceeds to rape you 10 ways from Sunday.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't stop seeing him as cyber Shunsui.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

My copy just shipped 



Hatifnatten said:


> I can't stop seeing him as cyber Shunsui.



Shunsui's Big boss now. He doesn't need a cyborg body to be awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mqSUZRQ4vIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shunsui's Big boss now. He doesn't need a cyborg body to be awesome.


Cyborg Big Boss is even more awesome though.
As anything cyborg really.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2013)

Cyborg big boss.  Egh I am getting snakes revenge flashbacks.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 20, 2013)

ugh codec was never clever or funny. why do reviewers/lets players/whatever always do that?


----------



## Kishido (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat Game is epic.... epic... Personally it is the most fun game in his genre in the actual gen while it still has some issues as well.

PS
Of course Metacritic is right and DmC is better overall


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

this game is hard, i quit the demo...

but its fun too..

wish i had any skills at these types of games


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2013)

DmC is Shakespearian after all, no game can possibly compete.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 20, 2013)

this sword game>any fps game out there.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> this game is hard, i quit the demo...
> 
> but its fun too..
> 
> wish i had any skills at these types of games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ugh codec was never clever or funny. why do reviewers/lets players/whatever always do that?


Crab battle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

ps3ce  of shit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fWTWfz4-YBc[/YOUTUBE]
Todays reviews are like newsgrounds


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> DmC is Shakespearian after all, no game can possibly compete.


If only Revengeance was more Kojimean to compete with Tameem's Shakespearean.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Fucking revengeace mode, its nightmare


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 20, 2013)

Game was good up in till the end with the end boss everything I just Face palmed.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 20, 2013)

What final boss is epic


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

> Game was good up in till the end with the end boss everything I just Face palmed.


I Face palm at your terrible taste


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ugh codec was never clever or funny. why do reviewers/lets players/whatever always do that?



Hey, I like the Codecs. 

Considering most of Raiden's snark is in the Codec convos.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I Face palm at your terrible taste



No one tops DmC bosses


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Jetstream Sam is just a figment in Virgin's imagination.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 20, 2013)

*watches walkthrough* nuuuu bladewolfy 
wants 2000th post


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't worry


*Spoiler*: __ 



he'll be back. Along with Mexican Raiden.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 20, 2013)

if you liked that garbage kill yourself


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Game was good up in till the end with the end boss everything I just Face palmed.



I wonder this, cause I've heard a lot of people say this. I'm on chapter 4 now. Man the story is silly but Raiden's whole "Jack is Back" thing was cooll, and laughable, but cool


----------



## Kishido (Feb 20, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> if you liked that garbage kill yourself



You are right. Will do it now


----------



## Kishido (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqSUZRQ4vIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2013)

And I thought Challenge 6 for Vanquish was bad


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a tips for Advanced players:

When a cyborg is near you and is about to attack, ninja run towards them. You will jump over them like warehouse crates and other objects in the game.
However, this didnt work well for me when the cyborgs tried a lunge attack (to quick attack, me to slow?).

Compared to regular dodges, right after you?ve jumped over the cyborg you can in short time begin attacking. 

TRY it, see how it goes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> And I thought Challenge 6 for Vanquish was bad



Oh yeah, the fucking face I had.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't wait to play this, it looks awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2013)

Samuel's foot is implanted firmly deep up my rectum. Jesus christ.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2013)

George looks like Donte.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Donte wished he looked that cool.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm getting carpal tunnel  here. I have to beat him. Halfnat is that sig referring to MGR? Because by god they'd have to be half retarded to think the lackadaisy to think Donte's adventure compares to this.  Why are so many critics sucking DmC's dick. I thought was decent but the press seems to think it was revolutionary.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Monsoon. You had to bring out ol' Jacky.


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

Solid Snake better make an awesome cameo to save this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned    .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Sidn22ey said:


> Solid Snake better make an awesome cameo to save this game.


Oh tameem, you rascal


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 20, 2013)

So, for all of the people who are gonna complain about the final boss. And trust me, plenty of lightweights will, here's some help.


*Spoiler*: __ 



First of all, do not just slash away. He'll destroy you in seconds. The trick is to identify his main forms of attack.

#1 Fireballs. You can tell when he raises his hands in the air. RUN AWAY. His first kind of attack is linear and can be avoided by ninja running in a circle. The second is a "web" that goes along the ground, you have to stand far enough back and between the cracks, and then parry his charge when the ground explodes. There's another AOE attack I haven't figured out how to reliably counter though. 

#2 Grappling. This is a pain since not many enemies do it. You can tell when he glows gold that he'll use it. You have to side dodge with square + x, you CANNOT parry this move. If you miss it, prepare for pain. 

#3 Basic attacks. These you can parry, try to do as much damage as you can because you can stagger him if you go for broke. His combo is usually four hit and ends with a kick, though sometimes he follows with a final haymaker.

#4 Throwing stuff. This happens once he gets to half health. Pretty easy if you're quick with button presses and have practiced Zandatsu. If not, you're gonna be here for a while. Remember, left stick changes angle, RIGHT stick changes elevation, and you'll need to do that here. On normal difficulty, successfully completely all of the Zandatsus will give you FOUR healing items so do not make a mistake here.

Also, remember to stop his regeneration by slashing the target on his back when he glows green. If you don't, he'll instant parry you and regen almost all of his health. 




It's a challenge, but awesome when you finish it. But yeah, gonna be soooo much whining here.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2013)

In my experience the best thing to do during final fight in dodging. Unless you're really confident in your parry skills stick to dodging. 



manwiththemachinegun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually I find these attacks to be the best time to attack him. Hit him while he's winding up and dodge to the side when he releases it. Timed right you'll avoid damage and get a few more hits in while he's recovering. The exception is the web attack. Ninja run to avoid it and parry/dodge his followup


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

I mastered perfectly the boss moves, i even know the patter and what he might for the next moves after his previous or even if i interrupted his previous move, you can even do ninja runs+light attacks after he is done that fireball shit and make him pop the aoe attack so you can just run away and watch him explode lone XD

Seriously , the hardest part for me was the cutting thingie, after i master this, its really easy.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

This message is brought to you by:
Bullshit - its everywhere
Stupidity - Morons who dont know how to get views on Youtube for example
Causuals - Play a hardcore game on normal and think they?ve mastered it.


Tell me:
1) Why the FUUUUUUCK is there only 1 FUCKEN short video of Revengeance difficulty?
2) Why the fuuuuck are so few people do awesome short combos?
3) Why the fuuuuuuuuuuuuck is noone showing off the weapons and moves in MGR.


This is fucken fucken fuck bullshit.


Must wait til summer before i can play this game.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome combo videos take time man, the game isn't even out in Europe yet. 

I'm no master at the game, but it is fun and certainly playable with some patience on normal. I haven't tried the harder difficulties yet, I want to unlock more VR stuff and collectables.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

No problem mate, i am directing it at arseholes who are supposed to be showing off  these things like IGN, Gamespot etc.

For DmC they gave out guide to "new Dante", Devil trigger, "How to do aweosme combos for causausl" and what not.


I hope you guys have fun playing the game.
And if anyone wants to experiment and POTENTIALLY evolve as a MGR player i suggest this:


Try jumping over a cyborg when your close to them (when they are just about to attack u).  Ull then jump over them (evading), and can quickly start attacking.
Infact u can even use the cyborgs as a lift off.

Example the jet pack enemies can perhaps be killed by using a foot soldier as a object to get you up in air.


The normal dodging is kinda bad because:
1) u gotta side dodge with two buttons
2) ur vulnerable to attack after dodge for some time.

With the ninjarun leap over enemy u can with ALOT less time continue attacking.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm getting assraped by Samuel as I've previously indicated.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 20, 2013)

Because Capcom has more money to throw around, that's why.

Revengeance is ridiculously fun. Hearing other people's reaction to all the crazy should be good.  Anyone disappointed by the Vergil/Dante fight in DMC especially.

There are TWO one vs. one duels that are Bayonetta level crazy. Not to mention... SPOILERS


*Spoiler*: __ 



Raiden cutting off a goddamn Metal Gear's building sized blade and _sword fighting it with it_.




Try to go in spoiler free if you can and don't watch the boss videos. It's really worth it to experience it first hand.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Is grenades/rocket launchers and similar weapons useful to you guys or unecessary?

I know they can be used for stuff like helicopters etc, but do u feel that its ruining the fast paced combat, and that its more of disadvantage to use them?

I see that in order to use the rocket launcher u gotta aim and basically stand still for a moment = isnt that very bad for the gameplay (i say so).


I got HORRIBLE impression of the weapons based on the demo.

Sure they are useful when u may want to surprise attack, but in a "fast paced" combat context - are they useful?



Because i think instead of grenades and rocket launcher the Sai weapons ability to drag you to enemies should have been mapped into the grenade/rocket launcher button.


Then u cud drag urself to helicopters and flying shit. And it would be fast, instead of the slow and steady aiming with a rocket launcher (which probably wud fuck u over in a high difficulty), and the grenades.




Please give me feed back.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

I only use  Stinger missiles for the Sundowner fight, when i force him to  pop the shields i shoot the annoying as fuck helicopter, tham i hate those flying bastards.

AP grenades are godly for stealth stuff, love em, Em grenades like what Sai recharged is , normal grenades are shit, rpg is shit due to reload time, yeah...


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2013)

I only used subweapons during the Monsoon fight. For Sundowner I basically used Ninja Run to slowly bleed him to death.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I only use  Stinger missiles for the Sundowner fight, when i force him to  pop the shields i shoot the annoying as fuck helicopter, tham i hate those flying bastards.
> 
> AP grenades are godly for stealth stuff, love em, Em grenades like what Sai recharged is , normal grenades are shit, rpg is shit due to reload time, yeah...


I.e/in other words they are crap for fast paced attacking? 


Thanks for feedback


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2013)

The game has been shipped. It's here either tomorrow or day after.

Gonna record this


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> This message is brought to you by:
> Bullshit - its everywhere
> Stupidity - Morons who dont know how to get views on Youtube for example
> Causuals - Play a hardcore game on normal and think they?ve mastered it.
> ...



The bullshit you can do with Mistral's staff weapon?

*OH*
*MAH*
*GAWD*

I am in love with this weapon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> The game has been shipped. It's here either tomorrow or day after.
> 
> Gonna record this



Please be sure to show us you fumbling with the controls first hand 
Assuming you haven't played the demo though


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The bullshit you can do with Mistral's staff weapon?
> 
> *OH*
> *MAH*
> ...


Upload ze bullshit!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2013)

I have, but not extensively. Haven't learned any specific combos

I'm gonna show you the path to the platinum trophy


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> I have, but not extensively. Haven't learned any specific combos
> 
> *I'm gonna show you the path to the platinum trophy*


Basically this is my reaction to what you said:


Whats point of me playing MGR if i am not going to do it myself.
Plus i am not a causal. I played Mario.


On a serious note: my curiosity is killing me and i want to see MGR combos. And also fact it seems everyone thinks its a "meh" game when they lack skills to dig into the depth of the gameplay (ive seen alot of slash slash slash and no diversity).



POINT: A hardcore gamer telling another hardcore "ill show u the way to platinum trophy".


War will come soon


Walkthrough are only good for when ur stuck as fuck, and when ur a moron.
I rarely get stuck, and i happen to be a lesser moron


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

I used to lvoe Mistrals weapon as well, you can do cool combos, but, when i got sai i never turned back, Sai is by far the most overpowered sub weapon in the game, it stun anything moving, besides the final boss, he is magically immune to it but who the fuck cares when in the important part you use swords anyway


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I used to lvoe Mistrals weapon as well, you can do cool combos, but, when i got sai i never turned back, Sai is by far the most overpowered sub weapon in the game, it stun anything moving, besides the final boss, he is magically immune to it but who the fuck cares when in the important part you use swords anyway


Tbh Sai isnt overpowered when  u consider assfuck ur going to get on revengeance - or have u finished that difficulty already?

I saw a clip of fodder cyborgs assfucking a guy.


Anyhow i think i will use either Sai or the pole arm. It depends on which is best for my playstyle. Both looks good though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Basically this is my reaction to what you said:
> 
> 
> Whats point of me playing MGR if i am not going to do it myself.
> Plus i am not a causal. I played Mario.



naw bro I'm just saying I'm gonna upload it, gameplay, cutscenes and trophies. might edit it a bit though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Upload ze bullshit!



I wish there were videos. Comboing that with the HF Blade is just sex.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tbh Sai isnt overpowered when  u consider assfuck ur going to get on revengeance - or have u finished that difficulty already?
> 
> I saw a clip of fodder cyborgs assfucking a guy.
> 
> ...


Revengeace was extremely hard at beginning , you had no customization no 20)% life no full and unlimited Fuel Cells due to Wig  and no super overpowered  running as jack the ripper slicking the shit of everyone, you die in 2 hits max if you dont parry the shit of it. Parry+counter=  love
The first level was the hardest along with the final boss the punching part, form very hard and revengeace they change it so you have to actually block his combos attacks couple of times before  you can trigger the 0.1% QTE with super fast punches, so yeah, now you can die on there and this fucker is really annoying.

Sai is still the best for me, its a great gap closer, it stuns bosses ( especially Monsoon during his gay mode) and allows me to easily reach those annoying flying shits that throw rockets at me non stop and off screen, damn i hate those.


Also, Jamming grenades do jack, they are useless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Monsoon was fuuuuun. Jacky went on a slashing spree.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Monsoon was fuuuuun. Jacky went on a slashing spree.


When he throws his Sai its the same time i throw my controller to wall, it fucking  dazes you instantly, then those fucking legs come at you to daze you again instantly and then you get  chained by all parts flying together at you.
I actually got 1 shotted like that on revengeace mode wondering how the fuck i lost all my life + 5 nano pasta without even moving.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

I got my parry trophy that fight.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

How is the plot in this? 

Is it anything like MGS4? 

Give it to me straight, hard and fast.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

as u guys know i havent played full game. But i cant help but notice something.

It seems like Jack the ripper is a "combo" players friend? Because i dont think ill use blade mode that much once i master my playstyle. 

And Blademode = deplets the blue bar.
So does Jack Ripper = which is boost.


So it gives u two approaches 
I hope getting those things to fill up bar wont be hard when u doing a fast assault. Depending on drops from enemies can be annoying.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Jack the Ripper = Devil Trigger


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Jack the Ripper = Devil Trigger


I thought it was Kojima Trigger?

Blasphemy on your part!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Furious George said:


> How is the plot in this?
> 
> Is it anything like MGS4?
> 
> Give it to me straight, hard and fast.



It's a bit more straight forward but while not 30-40 minute cutscenes, it does keep dialogue heavy and of course the usual warrior philosophers that are MGS characters. Codecs still give your usual background info and shooting the shit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Furious George said:


> How is the plot in this?
> 
> Is it anything like MGS4?
> 
> Give it to me straight, hard and fast.



You will be disappointed, the story is nothing special, imagine you have this awesome MGS storyline and then Raiden interrupts it and talks about a interesting mission he had, after he finishes everyone wants to keep hearing about mgs storyline XD
So yeah, dont expect much.



WhiteWolf said:


> as u guys know i havent played full game. But i cant help but notice something.
> 
> It seems like Jack the ripper is a "combo" players friend? Because i dont think ill use blade mode that much once i master my playstyle.
> 
> ...





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Jack the Ripper = Devil Trigger


This and much more, Jack The Ripper is the ultimate WTF mode, you dont need to dmg  most of your enemies before you finish them, with 1 2 hits on common enemies and they are cut down, in this mode, Raiden is a freaking moving tank.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

The story isn?t good. But it isn?t bad either. I think they could have done better,and the last boss was a huge disappointment. I felt like i was watching a filler episode of a anime.

Sam was awesome though. Again  the final boss was biggest disappointment, it made the story go from "unserious" to "Ok this shit aint to fun anymore".


But again the story aint to bad. And there is funny moments, and awesome scenes in it.

For instance a AWESOME part of Rising is the interaction between Bladewolf and Raiden, or shall i say Bladewolf?


That AI is a really good character if you ask me.

EDIT:
 I hope enemies dont die in 1 2 hits on revengeance difficulty, that would suck 


EDIT 2:
The story does portray poverty to a certain extent well.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's a bit more straight forward but while not 30-40 minute cutscenes, it does keep dialogue heavy and of course the usual warrior philosophers that are MGS characters. Codecs still give your usual background info and shooting the shit.



Hmmm.....



LivingHitokiri said:


> You will be disappointed, the story is nothing special, imagine you have this awesome MGS storyline and then Raiden interrupts it and talks about a interesting mission he had, after he finishes everyone wants to keep hearing about mgs storyline XD
> So yeah, dont expect much.



Lemme explain my situation and you'll get why I asked..... MGS4's plot was one of the most painful things I put myself through. It not being like MGS4's would not be a disappointment to me. I want almost the exact opposite of MGS4 for a game like this.. something that didn't try to be too deep or meaningful. 

But RK's post gives me the impression it is more of the same.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2013)

Revengeance's plot almost mocks the longwinded nature of MGS. MGR is all about action.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

MGS4 didn't exactly have you pull off Bayonetta level over the top shit though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, Revengeance is a bit more straight to the point but probably more story heavy than most hack & slash games. It is a Metal Gear game.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, its 4 years after mgs 4 if im not mistaken, there are some reference about the PMCs and their nee din the market and how the war has changed , but, there is 0 Snake reference, arround 2 or 3 Otacon due to Sunny and all you get is Sunny from MGS 4.
To put it simply the story in Rising is a stand alone  someone that never played mgs would have their explanations ready in the game its just, its nothing special. Rising strong points are the gameplay no doubt.
There are some interesting codec references about  SOP and their idea but that's it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Although it does answer how Raiden is actually like as a killer than hearing it second hand.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Although it does answer how Raiden is actually like as a killer than hearing it second hand.


Yeha but we got no detail of it, we just got that some evil organization  is doing same same shit that raiden went through, i was expecting more story in raidens past and some answers about him,Liberia and Solidus. Maybe even how he became cyborg  after he got captured, not just some mgs 4 data log reference :/


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

I don?t get why Metal Gear RISING being a hack and slash, and a spin off that focuses on Raiden story causes people to raise their eyebrows.

1) in MGS4 we see Raiden jump on a gecko and stab its head - u can do that in Rising.
And he uses a sword and is all ninja cyborg.

2) There is a Ground Zeroes (Solid game) coming.


3) In past there has been Metal Gear ACID - not a stealth game.

So yeah.


If you want to know of a game that totally assfucks original fans and serie:
DmC is my name but you can call me Dante May Cry  - has a nice ring to it dont u think?

Rising released 2013:
Ground Zeroes announced in 2011 (there is gameplay video).

DmC reboot released 2013:
5 years since last DMC game if you think that DMC is Solid, and DmC is Rising.
And still no announcement of a DMC game.


And as i explained in past Metal Gear had tried a new direction (Metal Gear ACID). So Rising being a new direction doesn?t come off as a shock.

Capcom just rebooted for sake of money "Fuck the fans" lol. And DmC is inferior to DMC 3 and has issues, and brings very little to table when it comes to gameplay innovation. 
Herp derp.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

>boss rush between AI Mistral and Monsoon

Ahahahaha

You fucking serious?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

The Server Room looks like something straight out of SMT. I dunno why.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >boss rush between AI Mistral and Monsoon
> 
> Ahahahaha
> 
> You fucking serious?


Well, monsoon is technically easier  considering that he isnt throwing  the whole fucking town on you  like he does on revengeace mode....
Also, you guys should unlock raidens suit custom body , he wears those badass glasses  and kills like a boss XD


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

That suite armor is awesome. Thats a matrix easter egg.

Oh and guys, after i play the game in summer, ill give a in depth review.

I promise you it will be a good review 

And the review will adress "How can MGR be improved?", where i adress things i am certain can be removed or added to improve the gameplay substantially.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

I got his MGS4 body DLC.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I got his MGS4 body DLC.


Suite>MGS4 body son.

At least for me whos not got a history with MGS. But if ur a Raiden fan im sure u love the MGS 4 body  


Seeing gameplay with suite however gives a matrix feel = awesome


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Gray Fox body > aaaaaaaaalll


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Speaking of Gray Fox, i am buying MGR in summer - so cheap price (games cost alot here tbh).

So i hope....i really hope that Gray Fox costume and katana is included post release, or ill be bummed.

Perhaps theyll release a "X edition" where they include it - and that this edition is then cheap within summer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh now Sundowner's just an asshole.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 21, 2013)

Beat Samuel. Holy Bejeesus, that took me awhile. That fight tested pretty much everything I had.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm dreading trying to fight the bosses on hard without taking damage and getting S Ranks on Revengeance mode.

I read Revengeance is unlocked after Very Hard, which is after Hard, which you need to play. True?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2013)

Finished. Well that was something. Mostly fun as hell. Though the story...hahahaha is all I can think when watching these cutscenes. That one with the final baddie...fucking so stupid I couldn't stop laughing. That belonged in Saints Row 3 comedy level. 

Overall what a blast, despite some flaws.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I'm dreading trying to fight the bosses on hard without taking damage and getting S Ranks on Revengeance mode.
> 
> I read Revengeance is unlocked after Very Hard, which is after Hard, which you need to play. True?


I read you only have to beat hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> Beat Samuel. Holy Bejeesus, that took me awhile. That fight tested pretty much everything I had.



What mode you were on cuz he wasn't that bad on normal. Still parryable.

Though this Metal Gear Excelsus is just bonkers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

My fav part of the game has to be when he blocks and throws that first metal gear into the air and slices it. It's so fucking incredible, I've watched it 15 times. Music is perfect.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *My fav part of the game has to be when he blocks and throws that first metal gear into the air and slices it.* It's so fucking incredible, I've watched it 15 times. Music is perfect.



He does the same thing in the end...

Against a Metal Gear 5 times bigger than RAY.

As of that note. Armstrong is the best fight ever. Ever. Ever. In a God Hand sense.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Still waiting for that cyborg Kojima skin


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He does the same thing in the end...
> 
> Against a Metal Gear 5 times bigger than RAY.
> 
> As of that note. Armstrong is the best fight ever. Ever. Ever. In a God Hand sense.



This one speaks truth.

If you are not yelling ATATATATATATA Fist of the North Star style during that fight, you are not playing the game correctly. 

Also a massive troll on those who complained about nanomachines.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

I haven't had fights that took me an hour in ages. I finally kicked his ass.

Also those who thought the fight was garbage are confirmed with no taste.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2013)

Playable Sam screenshots! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

Now i wish i had a ps3. Damn ps exclusives.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Now i wish i had a ps3. Damn ps exclusives.



What are you talking about it's 360 as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

DmC lets me  shoot Bill O-riley 

MGR lets me rip out Dick Cheney's heart

God I love video Games


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

More Mexican attire DLC


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2013)

AY DIOS MIO! ME GUSTA! 

Raiden and bladewolf team up to make a mariachi band. :33


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2013)

Mexican box for GOTY


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

man that sombrero looks fucking GOOD.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2013)

YES BOSSJIMA!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

I obey your command, Generalissimo.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

I should hit you for that spoiler


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Playable Sam screenshots!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is game is getting too much fucking DLC as it is. And this console exclusive DLC thing is retarded.

You're lucky that we play with Sam and LQ, Konami. I'll fold. But i'm not buying anymore more of this bullshit afterwards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is game is getting too much fucking DLC as it is. And this console exclusive thing is retarded.
> 
> You're lucky that we play with Sam and LQ, Konami. I'll fold. But i'm not buying anymore more of this bullshit afterwards.



Yes you are, you are buying ALLL of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is game is getting too much fucking DLC as it is. And this console exclusive DLC thing is retarded.
> 
> You're lucky that we play with Sam and LQ, Konami. I'll fold. But i'm not buying anymore more of this bullshit afterwards.



This is a good kind of DLC. :33


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I haven't had fights that took me an hour in ages. I finally kicked his ass.
> 
> Also those who thought the fight was garbage are confirmed with no taste.



A battle taking longer then it should based on health and annoying attack patterns you must memorize, make it a great battle? haha...No. All the other bosses were fun in some way or another, and took skill. He was just annoying and you'd have to do the same type of attack patterns to beat him. He just took ten times longer.

Anyway my review -

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhJnJt-S5U&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm only up to File-05 (since I didn't play at all yesterday), but Mistral is still my favorite fight. It was just entertainment.

I'd say these are as close to MGS-caliber bosses as you can get.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2013)

So this may be a stupid question, but where do I go to look up the inputs for the various skills I've purchased?

I've figured out most of them, but there are a few I'd like to know the specific inputs for.

Game is fantastic though. I'd say the only thing it didn't quite nail was the weapon switching.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you just press start and there's a move list option or something. I know I found it after I first purchased a new move. Why they wouldn't include the button combination in the description of the move is a different question, though.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So this may be a stupid question, but where do I go to look up the inputs for the various skills I've purchased?
> 
> I've figured out most of them, but there are a few I'd like to know the specific inputs for.
> 
> Game is fantastic though. I'd say the only thing it didn't quite nail was the weapon switching.


Go in the start menu and press _'Help'_. All your move-list is stored in there.

After each upgrades, moves you haven't seen yet will have _'New'_ attached to them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> This is a good kind of DLC. :33


All kinds of DLC are bad. It should be on a disc, not sold separately after 2 days of release.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2013)

Cinder said:


> Go in the start menu and press _'Help'_. All your move-list is stored in there.
> 
> After each upgrades, moves you haven't seen yet will have _'New'_ attached to them.



D'oh! Figured it would be something that simple.

Thanks!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I read you only have to beat hard.


There are 2 ways  to unlock Revengeace mode.
1. ive heard Konami code unlocks all the difficulties.
2. You have to beat hard to unlock VeryHard and then you have to beat VeryHard to unlock revengeance.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuck, I was hoping he was right. Good thing it's a really short game and it isn't too hard once you perfect parrying.

After this game I'm done with multiple playthrough games for a while. DmC fucking killed me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> All kinds of DLC are bad. It should be on a disc, not sold separately after 2 days of release.



What about free DLC? 

But ya day one DLC is horrible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> A battle taking longer then it should based on health and annoying attack patterns you must memorize, make it a great battle? haha...No. All the other bosses were fun in some way or another, and took skill. He was just annoying and you'd have to do the same type of attack patterns to beat him. He just took ten times longer.



Some of us like endurance battles and putting their skills to the test.

Now just have to build skill to get his and Sundowner's trophy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Back to playing Bayonetta a max of 3 times eh^


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Also like I said, you have to look at it at a God Hand sort of way that it was so silly and over the top.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Back to playing Bayonetta a max of 3 times eh^



Some of the trophy requirements are fucking rediculous. Like beating Sundowner and Armstrong with no damage on Very Hard. Ironically those two being the toughest bosses I found difficult. 

I heard people were stressing with fights like Monsoon and Sam considering their speed. But if you learned parry to a T, those fights shouldn't be bad. Weren't for me. Maybe on higher difficulties.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 21, 2013)

It's funny people complain about games not being a challenge and too "mainstream" these days, and then when a game that IS tough AND fair comes out, the complaints roll in. Waaa! I started the game on very hard and now I'm LOSING! Beating this boss without get hit is hard! Yeah, it's SUPPOSED to be hard. That's why you get a trophy for completing it, derp. This is a general trend, not dissing anyone specifically. 

I can honestly say if you're having trouble with this game, you just need to practice more. You WILL get better if you stick with it. The fault is not the game, it's yours. I've already seen no damage and speed runs for all of these bosses. There's a clear counter for everything they do, even if it isn't obvious.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> What about free DLC?
> 
> But ya day one DLC is horrible.


Isn't free DLC even more pointless?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

> >7.75
> 
> 
> >9.0
> ...



I said it before and I'll say it again.

_>I can't parry_


Monsoon and Sam must've raped his asshole deadly.

How hard is enemy's general direction and weak slash a difficult thing?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Gray Fox  costume+ fox blade= godlike Raiden...
Foxblade is retarder overpowered tho... you dont even need Jack the Ripper mode, its just can cut through any shit you see in front of you, hahaha.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> It's funny people complain about games not being a challenge and too "mainstream" these days, and then when a game that IS tough AND fair comes out, the complaints roll in. Waaa! I started the game on very hard and now I'm LOSING! Beating this boss without get hit is hard! Yeah, it's SUPPOSED to be hard. That's why you get a trophy for completing it, derp. This is a general trend, not dissing anyone specifically.
> 
> I can honestly say if you're having trouble with this game, you just need to practice more. You WILL get better if you stick with it. The fault is not the game, it's yours. I've already seen no damage and speed runs for all of these bosses. There's a clear counter for everything they do, even if it isn't obvious.



Like parrying Armstrong's attacks. Not the punches and kicks, the more flashier ones.

Or parrying the Exclesus.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Isn't free DLC even more pointless?



Not when the content was made way after the finished product.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> _>I can't parry_
> 
> ...


As predicted right away that modern 100% casual reviewers would complain about stuff that requires mastering and time. Very sad but not surprising.

Pressing one button to win makes you look so good as a gamer though. Boosts your ego.
And then comes a game where you're an absolute noob. You press that one button but nothing happens and you die. Frustrates them like hell.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like parrying Armstrong's attacks. Not the punches and kicks, the more flashier ones.
> 
> Or parrying the Exclesus.


It is mroe prefferable to dodge thes eon higher difficulty, because even parryign you lose tons of HP , if you try to parry the exclesus dual blade attacks then you lose like what 40% of your life ? I always time the attack and dodge to left XD

As for armostrong, besides the cut scene trigger event where you fight him vs punches, there is no reason for you to parry on higher difficulties, unless you  need it as you know what his next attack will be and you want to dish as much dmg carrying not about hp because your get nano paste from cutting scene.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2013)

"inability to dodge"



I could understand "dodge move is cumbersome", since it is a little bit compared to something like DMC1-4s roll dodge, but the sidestep slash is CLEARLY a dodge maneuver.

But I really don't get why someone could have that much trouble parrying that they would consider it a fault of the game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

NO DODGE BUTTON. 7/10

I told you


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

I have to laugh at every one who said this game was hard.

except for armstrong all the bosses were easy, and the only enemies that gave me any  real trouble were the silver backs


Edit: There being no Doge button is a problem and the "unique weapons" are all terrible except for the Pole arm, Hatif is all mad  because of what  Ps magazine said but unfortunetly for him its true


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

"Professional" reviewers are just really bad at games.

Took me one play of the demo to master parrying.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

*YOU WIN*​


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I have to laugh at every one who said this game was hard.
> 
> except for armstrong all the bosses were easy, and the only enemies that gave me any  real trouble were the silver backs
> 
> ...



Because playing MGR without stating which difficulty you played one makes your opinion VERY VALID right?

So, which difficulty? 

I could play easy difficulty and come back and say "Oh looool at eeryone thinking this game is hard".


Play MGR on very hard or Revengeance difficulty and come back to me.
Playing it on easy, normal or hard and saying "wow this game is easy" is like beating a pinataa and saying "I am awesome i beat the pinata!".


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Because playing MGR without stating which difficulty you played one makes your opinion VERY VALID right?
> 
> So, which difficulty?


 Played on normal,  breezed through it, now iam half way through my hard play through.





> Play MGR on very hard or Revengeance difficulty and come back to me.
> Playing it on easy, normal or hard and saying "wow this game is easy" is like beating a pinataa and saying "I am awesome i beat the pinata!".


O'm sure it is harder on very hard, but that's not a default option.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Played on normal,  breezed through it, now iam half way through my hard play through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone playing Metal Gear Rising for the fun it has knows that normal is a difficulty u play to get to know the game and the moves.

If i played on easy, i would fuck everything apart...

So play MGR on very hard, and come back to me, and if u still say "Its very easy", then i will applaud you and say "Your a skilled player".


But playing it on normal and saying its easy...is just bullshit. Thats not the difficulty players whos after hack and slash would play it at.


Only causals.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Anyone playing Metal Gear Rising for the fun it has knows that normal is a difficulty u play to get to know the game and the moves.
> 
> If i played on easy, i would fuck everything apart...
> 
> ...


 it's easy on hard mode too.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 21, 2013)

I beat normal difficulty in two days, taking my time and listening to codecs and such. I had practice on the demo though. You really do need to learn how to time your blocks, and realize you can parry an entire enemy combo string. You can parry MOST but not all attacks, regardless of how big the enemy is. 

If you ninja run, you can roll through Excelsus double bladed horizontal sweep. That was cool when I figured that out.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> it's easy on hard mode too.


So lets assume because hard is easy for you that:

And its easy on very hard
And its easy on revengeance?

or perhaps we can assume that your a over average player?

Which one is it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> So lets assume because hard is easy for you that:
> 
> And its easy on very hard
> And its easy on revengeance?
> ...



I'm good with ether outcome, not that big a deal bro


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I beat normal difficulty in two days, taking my time and listening to codecs and such. I had practice on the demo though. You really do need to learn how to time your blocks, and realize you can parry an entire enemy combo string. You can parry MOST but not all attacks, regardless of how big the enemy is.
> 
> If you ninja run, you can roll through Excelsus double bladed horizontal sweep. That was cool when I figured that out.


Doing everything right


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I'm good with ether outcome, not that big a deal bro



I am just saying that if hard is easy for you, then there is very hard. And i would personally play games like MGR on at least very hard for challenge and not below. Id finish Hard and Normal once though to get orientated about the game.


+ there is the chance that ur pretty skilled as a gamer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

> + there is the chance that ur pretty skilled as a gamer.



Considering he had problems with crowd control in DmC?

In a game that's pretty much a sleep walk?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Considering he had problems with crowd control in DmC?
> 
> In a game that's pretty much a sleep walk?



DmC 's normal and hard mode is harder then MGR's.

Deal with it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> DmC 's normal and hard mode is harder then MGR's.
> 
> Deal with it.


Ok, now i know your just trolling.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Get the fuck out


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Ok, now i know your just trolling.



no i'm not. I've  played both to their completion and then again


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> DmC 's normal and hard mode is harder then MGR's.
> 
> Deal with it.


Hmm, i would love to see you complete the game on stealth mode btw , on any difficulty you want, you also get a reward fro it, then tell me how easy it is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hmm, i would love to see you complete the game on stealth mode btw , on any difficulty you want, you also get a reward fro it, then tell me how easy it is.



fuck that noise lol.

Hack and slash is one thing.

but i will readily admit that i suck at stealth.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> no i'm not. I've  played both to their completion and then again


You played both to their compleition? Didn?t you earlier said you were halfway through your hard playthrough?

That means you have Very hard and Revengeance difficulty left no?

And despite this your already concluding with bullshit troll post "DmC is harder than MGR".


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

I finished both game son ahrdest difficulties and no, dmc is not even clsoe to revengeance mod of rising, especially at beginning without customization.
If you play with infinity wigs that provide you unlimited Full Cell energy then i consider this cheating since you can destroy anything no matter how hard they re,otherwise youl get decimated without parry dodge.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> You played both to their compleition? Didn?t you earlier said you were halfway through your hard playthrough?


 yes



> That means you have Very hard and Revengeance difficulty left no?


 yes




> And despite this your already concluding with bullshit troll post "DmC is harder than MGR".


 I concluded DmC's normal mode was harder. when it comes time ill compare the  very hard modes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> DmC 's normal and hard mode is harder then MGR's.
> 
> Deal with it.



Translation: _I sucked at DmC._



_So how was your asshole when you met me?_


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Translation: _I sucked at DmC._
> 
> 
> 
> _So how was your asshole when you met me?_



Perfectly fine, you surprised me with your judo but you went down faster then sunrider did.

It was actually kinda anticlimactic


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 21, 2013)

Sam's fight was great. If only for the part where you disarm him, he looks moderately surprised, and then goes, "okay, I guess I can beat the shit out of you without my sword for a while."


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 21, 2013)

Beat the game. Final boss wasn't as hard as Samuel. 

As for DMC vs MGR. I could beat DMC in my sleep.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Beating DmC during sleep is still too much effort. You can beat it by just looking at it in the store.

Glass in the window offers more challenge.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Beating DmC during sleep is still too much effort. You can beat it by just looking at it in the store.
> 
> Glass in the window offers more challenge.



says the guy who only played it once on normal mode


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

I played it on hardest "difficulty" available and wiping my dick out of my pants to slap you is more challenging


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I played it on hardest "difficulty" available



yeah normal, you pussed out.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

DmC's Dante Must Die was easier than Son of Sparda for me. I don't even...

I died more on Human falling off cliffs rushing when I was going for collectibles than anything else in the game.

This game poses a challenge for me somewhat ONLY because of the camera. Two enemies stuck me in a corner and kept flailing me around with their strong/yellow moves and the camera went in full circles. I don't know why neither this nor DmC had lock-on or at least a "camera in general direction of enemy" function.

I'm looking forward to this on the harder difficulties, though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Revengeance has lock-on.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

What button?


----------



## ZergKage (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazing how many people talk about not knowing the lock-on but dont read the manual which tell you how to do it :x


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> What button?



Right Bumper, it would be nice if the game Explained shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 21, 2013)

ZergKage said:


> Amazing how many people talk about not knowing the lock-on but dont read the manual which tell you how to do it :x



Manuals are so last gen.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> What button?



R2 or right bumper


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Right Bumper, it would be nice if the game Explained shit.



If only the game had a manual on hand
Or a tutorial
Or some form of training mission
Or a help function


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2013)

This game really exposes the casuals.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If only the game had a manual on hand


 paper thin manual


> Or a tutorial


 shit toturial


> Or some form of training mission


 that you have to exit the game and go to.


> Or a help function


never told me about the lockon had to figure it out for my self


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> paper thin manual
> shit toturial
> that you have to exit the game and go to.
> never told me about the lockon had to figure it out for my self


The tutorial explains the msot improtant things you need to know about the game, ninja run, parry, lock on  and even zandatsu, how exactly you call thsi shit ?
You can go tutorial missions anytime after you get a  checkpoint, so you can just instantly continue afterwards from your latest checkpoint without exiting the game.

Im starting to believe you're a little bit biased towards all this dmc and mgr thing


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> The tutorial explains the msot improtant things you need to know about the game, ninja run, parry, lock on  and even zandatsu, how exactly you call thsi shit ?
> You can go tutorial missions anytime after you get a  checkpoint, so you can just instantly continue afterwards from your latest checkpoint without exiting the game.


 between missions yes, but in the starter tutorial and in game they still never tell you how to lockon



> Im starting to believe you're a little bit biased towards all this dmc and mgr thing


I'm not biased, some assholes can make all the comparisons they want but im taking  each game on their own merits, i like them both, that is possible you know


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> between missions yes, but in the starter tutorial and in game they still never tell you how to lockon


You can go and finish the 5 tutorials anytime you unlock them.
Sorry, but the game designers expected you to make some effort to discover something by yourself especially a trivial  as lock on is in this game ,since, there is no need to focus  into 1 target  while ignoring others, plus sometimes lock makes the things worse rather better , only fight i would consider use lock would be sundowner, when i want to brign down the damn helicopters.





> I'm not biased, some assholes can make all the comparisons they want but im taking  each game on their own merits, i like them both, that is possible you know


Im sorry, but since first post in here all i hear from you about the game is negativity , on how easy it is ( compared to dmc) and how shitty tutorial and such it got. I understand that everyone got opinion about each game individually  but to me it seems that you consider that dmc as action game is better than MGR, which is why many  tend to disagree with you in here.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> paper thin manual



You know that's funny.

I'm from the Netherlands and just got my game today.

And it seems like the instruction manual has been expanded in our country.

Full color, everything is explained in it from what all the stuff that happens on the screen means too the entire control list ect.

They even show some of the possible combo attacks to provide some examples.

Everything.

The fucking codec got covered.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> You can go and finish the 5 tutorials anytime you unlock them.
> Sorry, but the game designers expected you to make some effort to discover something by yourself especially a trivial  as lock on is in this game ,since, there is no need to focus  into 1 target  while ignoring others, plus sometimes lock makes the things worse rather better , only fight i would consider use lock would be sundowner, when i want to brign down the damn helicopters.


Some thing as essential as  lockign on and parry Should Be presented clearly and with priority. It is how ever still a great game because its fun to play, and the visuals are stunning.






> Im sorry, but since first post in here all i hear from you about the game is negativity , on how easy it is ( compared to dmc) and how shitty tutorial and such it got. I understand that everyone got opinion about each game individually  but to me it seems that you consider that dmc as action game is better than MGR, which is why many  tend to disagree with you in here.


1 i never said  one  was better then the other

2. the game is not so good it gets a pass on critiscicm. It's easy in genral not just DmC , It being  platinum games i expected mgr to be as difficult and have the same amount as depth and difficulty as Bayonetta, i was disapointed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

DmC is so easy that its hard. I had it wrong all along.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DmC is so easy that its hard. I had it wrong all along.



Try playing on a harder dificulty


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I just beat it. The final boss was definitely only a challenge until I figured out the Blade Mode part. Also went in without any items, so couldn't so shit UNTIL I passed that part.

Dunno how to do it no-hit on Revengeance. It may be the deal breaker. Was a fun game overall, great bosses. I'll try my hardest for 1000G.

And my point on the lock-on was that it isn't always the most reliable. MANY times, mostly every fight, the auto lock-on aims towards enemies off screen so when I press X, Raiden dashes in random directions. In DmC, especially against Vergil, the camera wouldn't even keep him on screen as I ran around. I shouldn't have to look at a manual, which I might not have done since PS1, for my character to aim at the enemy closest to him. My personal feelings towards it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Try playing on a harder dificulty







> As soon as I can borrow the game again, I will heavily consider this.
> 
> Given the fact that it is easier to score SSS on DMD and SoS than it is to score a D on Easy in this game, I'd like to venture into this prospect - a new kind of self-imposed challenge Playthrough. Maybe even angel weapons only (of course not including color-coded foes).





> That sounds like an interesting challenge. I'd watch it.





> Is D rank even possible, though?





> That's what makes it challenging.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2013)

The quest to get a D ranking in DmC is to overcome the impossible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

The only people who would be scoring sss on DMD are the same who would be doing it  on an dmc3

also easy doesn't mean bad.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Easy in DmC is Pinata difficulty.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The only people who would be scoring sss on DMD are the same who would be doing it  on an dmc3



Are you serious? I honestly can't tell.

SSS on DMD was beyond easy. And I was just rushing through it in one day.

I'm hoping it was just a continuation to the joking on the difficulty.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

>Demon Dodge
>Hulk Hands
>HULK SMASH
>SSS


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Demon Dodge
> >Hulk Hands
> >HULK SMASH
> >SSS



as opposed to mgr where  all i got to do is smash y. and  occasionally jump


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> DmC 's normal and hard mode is harder then MGR's



Cute.



Zen-aku said:


> Deal with it.



Follow your own advice. 

THERE'S NOT DEDICATED DODGE BUTTON, THUS THERE'S NO DODGE OPTION AT ALL!

You should be a professional reviewer.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I think the Trinity Smash works better than hulk hands.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> as opposed to mgr where  all i got to do is smash y. and  occasionally jump





_Pfft..._



_I've never seen someone bury themselves like that._


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think I ever got anything lower than a B (In DmC) and I practically had to try for that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never said that.

I said there should be one, Doesn't mean i couldn't Dodge.



> I've never seen someone bury themselves like that.


 Doing it right now in the Japanese Garden.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Samuel was such a fun fight. Practice will make perfect, but I think that'll be the easiest fight to do without getting hit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> as opposed to mgr where  all i got to do is smash y. and  occasionally jump


On revengeance with this mentally you wotn even pass through the first pack of mobs, i guarantee you, parry  and counter is a must on it, hell even on VeryHard mode it looked challenging.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Never said that.
> 
> I said there should be one, Doesn't mean i couldn't Dodge.



There "should" be one?

Cry me a fucking river, the control scheme is more than functional and the game already has a parry dodge to complement the dodge commands. This entire game's control scheme follows on double input commands and the dodging options are no different. It follows a sense of consistency in terms of how much the game asks of you input wise since you're not supposed to pull off endless combos on a whim like Bayonetta or Devil May Cry.

Either you master the control scheme or stop complaining like a little bitch just because the game doesn't serve your moves on a silver platter. Go play DmC if you want streamlined bullshit like dedicated buttons for launcher moves.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Ding ding ding. Winner.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

> The only people who would be scoring sss on DMD are the same who would be doing it  on an dmc3





Please continue, your bullshit is hilarious.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

My reaction every time Zenaku posts


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There "should" be one?
> 
> Cry me a fucking river, the control scheme is more than functional and the game already has a parry dodge to complement the dodge commands. This entire game's control scheme follows on double input commands and the dodging options are no different. It follows a sense of consistency in terms of how much it ask of you since you're not supposed to pull off endless combos on a whim like Bayonetta or Devil May Cry.
> 
> Either master the control scheme or stop complaining like a little bitch just because the game doesn't serve your moves on a silver platter. Go play DmC if you want streamlined bullshit like dedicated buttons for launcher moves.



I'm not Complaining, jackass.

It is  a Design flaw, and one that should be pointed out. Sorry you  think its perfect, but with the speed of the combat a Dedicated dodge button is needed.

Making a criticism is not complaining


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

My good buddy Sam


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

How the fuck do you die 9 times?







In 3 minutes.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 21, 2013)

I suck at these games but I'm loving it.

There's no way to parry the little Gears, is there?  I guess there's the Zandatsu, but most of the time I just have to Ninja Run around until they missing and then combo the head.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

You can parry. Once you get better at parrying, the later fights get bearable. After that it's all about timing and strategy.

Might also want to power up as often as you can. They help.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Wait let me check.... .... .... Yeah, Raidou is right. You have the ability to Parry. Dodge is unnecessary. And yet they still let you by pressing A+X/X+Square.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I'm not Complaining, jackass.



Except you are since you're missing the point of this game's control scheme, bucko.



Zen-aku said:


> It is  a Design flaw, and one that should be pointed out. Sorry you  think its perfect, but with the speed of the combat a Dedicated dodge button is needed.



It's not perfect, it's just different from what you're used to. Which is a concept your tiny little head can't grasp, apparently. The game asks first and foremost that you master the parry system which *is* perfect, not the dodge system which merely complements the core combat. Again, Revengeance's command scheme revolves around double input commands. The entire fucking combat, drill this into your fucking skull and maybe you'll get better instead of blaming your own limitations as a gamer on the actual game.



Zen-aku said:


> Making a criticism is not complaining



When the criticism amounts to unsubstantiated bullshit, it's complaining like a bitch and more. Call me when you have something to say that actually has an iota of merit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Well dodge is a must on higher difficulty, since you lose a lot of health when you parry . 
I would suggest you guys use the Konami code and play revengeance mode, its way more interesting and challenging XD
Also play the vr missions, they give you some challenge since  youre not using your uber upgraded  stuff ( most of the times)  and its fun trying to beat times XD

All i hate in vrs those annoying fights where you got 5 bazookas and they just shoot the shit of you and daze you :/


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You can parry. Once you get better at parrying, the later fights get bearable. After that it's all about timing and strategy.
> 
> Might also want to power up as often as you can. They help.



I mean, it gives me a big goddamn hint since the leg glows yellow, but it never seems to work, even when it's a nice, calm mano a mano with them.  I may be doing it wrong, but I can't seem to nail it.

Though, after a few tries I got the dog thing without taking damage since Ninja Run solves everything one on one.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I mean, it gives me a big goddamn hint since the leg glows yellow, but it never seems to work, even when it's a nice, calm mano a mano with them.  I may be doing it wrong, but I can't seem to nail it.
> 
> Though, after a few tries I got the dog thing without taking damage since Ninja Run solves everything one on one.



Can't parry yellow. Must dodge.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Wait let me check.... .... .... Yeah, Raidou is right. You have the ability to Parry. Dodge is unnecessary. And yet they still let you by pressing A+X/X+Square.



Don't think I ever dodged dodged when I play. But it helps on defense. If you're an aggressive player like me, whose keen on combos while keeping an eye for timing for parries, it's do able. The fights with Monsoon and Sam practically scream attentiveness.

Why I consider Sundowner and Armstrong more difficult is that Sundowner has his blast shield while you're getting peppered by choppers. Armstrong is a straight up truck who causes fire pillars to erupt with his punches and he heals.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Dodging is really annoying. Sadly MGR has flaws thats starting to kill the mood for me.
1) SEEMS like that there aren?t that many enemies
2) When your on revengeance and use Jack ripper u easily kill cyborgs.
3) Grenades/Rocket launchers seem really unecessary
4) Dodge button is annoying and leaves you weak to an attack. Example u dodge Gecko 1sattack, then after dodge u get hit by Gecko 2s attack.

But it doesnt change fact its a good game.
I just dislike the flaws alot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except you are since you're missing the point of this game's control scheme, bucko.


 not missing the  point, I've masted the controls, still need a Doge button. and i mentioned this point all of twice, its not like i said the game was ruined because of it. a critisiscim is not complaining





> It's not perfect, it's just different from what you're used to. Which is a concept your tiny little head can't grasp, apparently.


I've Played ever hack and slash worth playing, its not that its difrent, its that  it just straight up needs it




> The game asks first and foremost that you master the parry system which *is* perfect, not the dodge system which merely complements the core combat. Again, Revengeance's command scheme revolves around double input commands. The entire fucking combat, drill this into your fucking skull and maybe you'll get better instead of blaming your own limitations as a gamer on the actual game.


What limitations, the one that has me waltzing through this game ? the parry is  pretty good, but there are times  when you don't want to parry or just simply really need to doge, which  is whent he lack of a dodge button is needed




> When the criticism amounts to unsubstantiated bullshit



-Core concept  of combat.

-Unsubstantial

You work for platinum or some thing, your getting awfully pissed off because of piece of criticism.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dodging is really annoying. Sadly MGR has flaws thats starting to kill the mood for me.
> 1) SEEMS like that there aren?t that many enemies
> 2) When your on revengeance and use Jack ripper u easily kill cyborgs.
> 3) Grenades/Rocket launchers seem really unecessary
> ...



Wait, those are flaws?

Did they change the definition of flaws to be the same as "my dislikes"?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Sundowners got a huge weakness, most of the times when you're close to him he pops the shields up, there is a perfect time to go little furtehr away ( he wont drop his shield) and shoot the choppers .
Also, you can ignore breaking his shields since you can just get next to him and he will try to attack which is easily dodgeable parryable , or just jump behind hit and rape his ass, the sai also paralyzes him  which leaves him ope for couple attacks.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

The Sai helped a bunch in that fight for me. It also blows up the shield from afar so you can use it again to get close and attack.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Wait, those are flaws?
> 
> Did they change the definition of flaws to be the same as "my dislikes"?


Sorry didn?t mean to sound like that. So tell me why my dislikes aren?t flaws?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Wait, those are flaws?
> 
> Did they change the definition of flaws to be the same as "my dislikes"?



he Dislikes them cause he sees them as flaws.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Sorry didn?t mean to sound like that. So tell me why my dislikes aren?t flaws?





> 1) SEEMS like that there aren?t that many enemies


To some people there may be too many enemies to handle. Obviously those people aren't very good, but that's irrelevant. 


> 2) When your on revengeance and use Jack ripper u easily kill cyborgs.


Intentional, obviously. Jack the Ripper was clearly made to be a big deal, regardless of difficulty. I haven't played Revengeance mode, but I doubt it's as broken as Devil Trigger in DmC.


> 3) Grenades/Rocket launchers seem really unecessary


So? You don't HAVE to use anything besides the HF sword, but they give you options.


> 4) Dodge button is annoying and leaves you weak to an attack. Example u dodge Gecko 1sattack, then after dodge u get hit by Gecko 2s attack.


Instant parry. Or don't get yourself cornered by the two.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> To some people there may be too many enemies to handle. Obviously those people aren't very good, but that's irrelevant.


I didn?t mean enemies on screen, but overall. Doesn?t look like there is many enemies in the game as i hoped for.



Fraust said:


> Intentional, obviously. Jack the Ripper was clearly made to be a big deal, regardless of difficulty. I haven't played Revengeance mode, but I doubt it's as broken as Devil Trigger in DmC


When you give player a powerful mode, you must ensure cyborgs don?t die in 1-2 shots. Therefor you should balance the enemies so that they won?t die so easily. DmC?s broken mode is irrelevant.




Fraust said:


> So? You don't HAVE to use anything besides the HF sword, but they give you options.


That is true, but why should i not have a range of GOOD attacks/moves to use? Just because i can use HF blade or other stuff doesn?t make grenades and rocket launcher functions flawless. What they could have done instead is let you map a function of Unique weapons onto the button that is for grenades and rocket launcher. For example you could map Sai?s function on there, then it would be pretty useful. 

You could use it to easily destroy helicopters with SLASHes, and other flying stuff. 



Fraust said:


> Instant parry. Or don't get yourself cornered by the two.


Why should i limit myself? If there is a dodge function then it should work well. Otherwise what?s point of adding it if players will just go "Ill just block and parry"?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I didn?t mean enemies on screen, but overall. Doesn?t look like there is many enemies in the game as i hoped for.


Fair enough.




> When you give player a powerful mode, you must ensure cyborgs don?t die in 1-2 shots. Therefor you should balance the enemies so that they won?t die so easily. DmC?s broken mode is irrelevant.


"Must" nothing. There is no correct way of doing anything. Cyborgs are the weakest enemies in the game after Dwarf Gekkos, they can make them one hit kills as much as the want. It makes perfect sense. DmC is perfectly relevant, showing that there is no "correct" way to make a powered up feature. They can be as strong or as weak as the creators want. You can't call something a flaw if there isn't a right or wrong.



> That is true, but why should i not have a range of GOOD attacks/moves to use? Just because i can use HF blade or other stuff doesn?t make grenades and rocket launcher functions flawless. What they could have done instead is let you map a function of Unique weapons onto the button that is for grenades and rocket launcher. For example you could map Sai?s function on there, then it would be pretty useful.
> 
> You could use it to easily destroy helicopters with SLASHes, and other flying stuff.


It must be me, but I don't even understand this jumbled English. Are you saying map the secondary weapons to the left bumper, or the grenades to the Y button (obviously I'm using Xbox terminology) without the use of the trigger to release them. Either way, it doesn't change anything. Just learn to use the controller properly. Not releasing the rockets/grenades would more than likely cause for accidental uses if it was the Y, or them not even hitting anything because you can't aim. And an auto-aim would make the game easier. Isn't your point that it was too easy with the lack of enemies, Jack the Ripper broken, and not needing optional weapons?




> Why should i limit myself? If there is a dodge function then it should work well. Otherwise what?s point of adding it if players will just go "Ill just block and parry"?


They made parrying a focus in the game, obviously by the fact that enemies have colors to let you know when to use it. Dodge works fine to me, so it's still not a flaw. If dodge never worked for anyone, it would be a "flaw".


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2013)

I just beat monsoon, holy shit thats the best boss battle I've had in a long time. A hell of a lot better than anything in Bayonetta (leave the giant bosses to Santa Monica Platinum and learn what Konami taught you in boss battle 101)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> "Must" nothing. There is no correct way of doing anything. Cyborgs are the weakest enemies in the game after Dwarf Gekkos, they can make them one hit kills as much as the want. It makes perfect sense. DmC is perfectly relevant, showing that there is no "correct" way to make a powered up feature. They can be as strong or as weak as the creators want. You can't call something a flaw if there isn't a right or wrong.


I don?t know about you but i expect to have more fun with cyborgs even if they are fodders, on the highest difficulty. Just look at that, they died so fast.






Fraust said:


> It must be me, but I don't even understand this jumbled English. Are you saying map the secondary weapons to the left bumper, or the grenades to the Y button (obviously I'm using Xbox terminology) without the use of the trigger to release them. Either way, it doesn't change anything. Just learn to use the controller properly. Not releasing the rockets/grenades would more than likely cause for accidental uses if it was the Y, or them not even hitting anything because you can't aim. And an auto-aim would make the game easier. Isn't your point that it was too easy with the lack of enemies, Jack the Ripper broken, and not needing optional weapons?


My point is that instead of having grenades or rocket launchers as secondary, they could have made it so you could for example use Sai?s grabbing function. That way you would then be able to use the function of Sai or a function that will help closing in the gaps, and at same time allow you to use a Unique weapon.

Like imagine if secondary function was Devilbringer kinda. Then you would use that alot to aid pretty much everywhere and not unlike grenades or rocket launchers were u used them for special purposes.





Fraust said:


> They made parrying a focus in the game, obviously by the fact that enemies have colors to let you know when to use it. Dodge works fine to me, so it's still not a flaw. If dodge never worked for anyone, it would be a "flaw".


If your going to add a dodge button, you should do it properly otherwise might as well scratch it.

Dodge works, but it doesnt work well.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Did that guy have infinite Jack the Ripper?

Where the fuck is this? Time to break the game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Did that guy have infinite Jack the Ripper?
> 
> Where the fuck is this? Time to break the game.


Yes, i thought you were aware of this ?

Here is something you should experiment with:
Ninja runtowards a cyborg close to you that is about to attack.
You will leap over him like an object.

It?s an alternative way of dodging and it?s pros is that u can quickly attack once uve dodged. requires good skills and timing to use it well though


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuck dodging. I'm getting that infinite wig and ripping everything up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

So i just Found my First major Glitch, i cant walk through a door to get to my next objective


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

^ _'Cut at will'_

Just cut the door man.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you find the Key Card lvl. 2?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Cinder said:


> ^ _'Cut at will'_
> 
> Just cut the door man.



the door was open their was an invisible wall keeping me out, i had to shut the game off and reload to fix the problem


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

That only occurs if there's still an enemy wandering about within that field, happened to me once. He couldn't move because I slashed all his limbs and somehow wind up behind a tank. In those cases activate augment mode and find the culprit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Cinder said:


> That only occurs if there's still an enemy wandering about within that field, happened to me once. He couldn't move because I slashed all his limbs and somehow crawled behind a tank. In those cases activate augment mode and find the culprit.



It wasn't the little energy field thing for what your talking about, i ad gotten the mission cleared  pop up, it was  a was a a literal invisible barrier that kept me away from the door .


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Look at that smile, the man knows how to promote his games.




Zen-aku said:


> It wasn't the little energy field thing for what your talking about, i ad gotten the mission cleared  pop up, it was  a was a a literal invisible barrier that kept me away from the door .


Next time that happens record it, I want to see that glitch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dodging is really annoying. Sadly MGR has flaws thats starting to kill the mood for me.
> 1) SEEMS like that there aren?t that many enemies
> 2) When your on revengeance and use Jack ripper u easily kill cyborgs.
> 3) Grenades/Rocket launchers seem really unecessary
> ...



1. you don't want that many enemies at once. There is a VR mission that shows what happens if there is. They are aggressive and hit fast
2.Jack the RIPPER that's literally a part of it. Enemies can still attack.
3.Long range weaponry is never useless in war.
4. You parry then or dodge again.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 1. you don't want that many enemies at once. There is a VR mission that shows what happens if there is. They are aggressive and hit fast
> 2.Jack the RIPPER that's literally a part of it. Enemies can still attack.
> 3.Long range weaponry is never useless in war.
> 4. You parry then or dodge again.


No offence but you telling me all that doesnt help me AT ALL. And on 1. you misunderstood me (i meant enemy in game overall not on screen).

2. Enemies can still attack but in a IGN video Jack ripper mode is on all time (revengeance difficulty), and the cyborg fodders die in 1-2 hit. At least they should have survived 4 hits on highest difficulty even with ripper mode. 

3. Long range weapon is useless in a fast paced game. This isn?t Call of duty where you aim and shoot, wait and shoot. You go on a fast paced assault on enemies.

4. Telling me to parry when i want to dodge, and dodge again when dodge isnt that good doesnt really help solve the issue. And the weapons (grenades and launchers) have been implemented badly.


Just saying.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2013)

Ripper mode is again like Devil Trigger and is meant to be used in short bursts. Just because you can kill a couple guys faster doesn't exactly make it smart to use willy nilly. It kills your fuel cells like a mother fucker even with upgrades.



> 4. Telling me to parry when i want to dodge, and dodge again when dodge isnt that good doesnt really help solve the issue.



It's called thinking on your feet in a speed fight. Which is essentially the entire game. You just do, or do not. There's no try.

The chapter in escaping Denver can have you fight up to 3 Geckos at once on normal. Perfectly do able.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> No offence but you telling me all that doesnt help me AT ALL. And on 1. you misunderstood me (i meant enemy in game overall not on screen).
> 
> 2. Enemies can still attack but in a IGN video Jack ripper mode is on all time (revengeance difficulty), and the cyborg fodders die in 1-2 hit. At least they should have survived 4 hits on highest difficulty even with ripper mode.
> 
> ...



1. Dude, how many people do you think are going to go, "so uh you wanna fight Raiden?" Not to mention that tech isn't cheap.
2. That's a cheat. It's like the super costume in old DMC
3. It's also a stealth game.
4. Get better.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ripper mode is again like Devil Trigger and is meant to be used in short bursts. Just because you can kill a couple guys faster doesn't exactly make it smart to use willy nilly. It kills your fuel cells like a mother fucker even with upgrades.


According to IGN video Ripper mode is on all the time on Revengeance difficulty. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's called thinking on your feet in a speed fight. Which is essentially the entire game. You just do, or do not. There's no try.
> 
> The chapter in escaping Denver can have you fight up to 3 Geckos at once on normal. Perfectly do able.


My point is and always will be the dodge has issues:
1) It?s leaves you vulnerable for a bit when you perform it
2) Having to input three things (direction, button y, button x) is really annoying.

It?s not that i can?t think on my feet. I can. I just wish the dodge (side dodge) was  do able with 1 button and that it didnt leave you vulnerable when you did it.


I dont get why this is an issue with you guys? 

I know how to block.
I know how to parry.
And i know how to dodge.
But i am just stating that i find the dodge function to be flawed for reasons mentioned above.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> According to IGN video Ripper mode is on all the time on Revengeance difficulty.



That's because he's using an item that grants Infinite Ripper mode. You need 20 of the ID chips to unlock it. Think Super Dante.

Has anyone pointed out this game has its own version of Bayonetta's Dodge Offset? 

[YOUTUBE]XZ2jSwamiCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2013)

Sidestep Slash

It takes practice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pcLDCpPIGhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2013)

I had one with no legs still trying to shoot me.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone got the limited edition and are you satisfied/think it was worth it?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

I got it. I love the lamp, personally. Haven't listened to the soundtrack, though I personally like more orchestra game music as opposed to rock game music. It comes with an optional steelcase, but I prefer the original.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

I can?t believe this shit. They are doing it with Rising.
Giving it 9/10, or 9.3/10 etc.

This is fucken bullshit. i hate DmC because of what it stands for and Ninja theory.
therefor i hoped Rising would fuck DmC in sales and crap on DmC.

But giving MGR a 9/10 is just bullshit in my opinion.


What is the rating that you guys give it? You who have played the game?

Ive played the shit out of demo and watched alot of stuff.


And by looks of it Rising looks to be a 8.5. = a good game but with flaws.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 22, 2013)

The rocket launcher can be easily used as a combo finisher on a downed enemy. TAP L2 and Raiden will do a gun-kata like snap shot with the RPG straight forward. There's no need to aim. Does massive damage against any Gear sized enemy. The stingers are only supposed to be used to snipe Sliders and Helicopters. 

I'd give the game a 9/10 for the sheer joy factor you get from playing it. The later boss fights and cutscenes put a big grin on my face, same way I felt when I played DMC3 for the first time. 

People are only just started to explore the combat depth. If you're playing the game as purely a DMC clone with long combos, you're doing it wrong. The trick is mixing in offensive defense, zandatsu cutting, and ninja running to demolish the enemy as quickly and awesomely as possible. You should ALWAYS be attacking, even when you're using your defensive abilities.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder is it possible to do the a Break dance move with HF blade on your leg, and follow it up with Polearm spinning around attack?

If you could do that, then it would be awesome


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

9/10 for gameplay/fun factor and bosses. 5/10 for everything else. I really couldn't even pay attention to the "story" it was so boring. Didn't even introduce any of the characters. Sonny got like 10 seconds of screen time. The areas didn't really mean anything or look like anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TAqnKIKmRAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> 9/10 for gameplay/fun factor and bosses. 5/10 for everything else. I really couldn't even pay attention to the "story" it was so boring. Didn't even introduce any of the characters. Sonny got like 10 seconds of screen time. The areas didn't really mean anything or look like anything.



Considering the intent of platinum games.
9/10 gameplay sounds right.
MGR has enough story as it is because of all the other MG stuff.
Honestly doesn't need it.
It's a spin off that comes after.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's called thinking on your feet in a speed fight. Which is essentially the entire game. You just do, or do not. There's no try.


Too hard, 7/10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I can?t believe this shit. They are doing it with Rising.
> Giving it 9/10, or 9.3/10 etc.
> 
> This is fucken bullshit. i hate DmC because of what it stands for and Ninja theory.
> ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>


Dude who cares what 1000 people say? DmC is at very least 6.5.

So all those 1000 people saying DmC is 4.5 are lying to others and themself.

Rising user rating at 8.2? Sounds right


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

> Dude who cares what 1000 people say? Here's what I have to say *pumps chest*


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Love that gif.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Considering the intent of platinum games.
> 9/10 gameplay sounds right.
> *MGR has enough story as it is because of all the other MG stuff.
> Honestly doesn't need it.*
> It's a spin off that comes after.



It does need a story, even if it's just to tell me why I'm cutting whatever it is I'm cutting. 

The story was honestly not half bad up until around the half way point. They did an amazing job introducing Desperado / Sam, and the conflict with the brains was a nice way to throw back to Raiden's own past, but the ending was terrible.

Sam turning out to be little more than a cool design and a funny smirk was a little disappointing, and I honestly skipped some of the later cutscenes because it was almost painful listening to Armstrong talk.

I don't think the story has to be MGS3 quality or anything, but the end really felt like they were looking at the script and thought "Shit, we need more MGSspeak in here".

Gameplay was definitely a 9/10 though. My only complaint there would be that the weapon switching could be better implemented.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dude who cares what 1000 people say? DmC is at very least 6.5.
> 
> So all those 1000 people saying DmC is 4.5 are lying to others and themself.



5/10 seems accurate.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

If you guys noticed DmC got alot of praise because of it?s enviroments. Not because of it?s gameplay because let?s face it DmC gameplay was a lesser version of past DMC games. So "the same" gameplay but crappier.

At the location with a beach in demo , the enviroment is really nice. The water looks great and so on 
A pity you couldn?t swim.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree that the environments in this game were a little bland. I would have liked to see more warzones like we saw in MGS4.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

I think PG could have learned something from Ninja theory. In a game where it?s about Lightning bolt action...they could have added lightning in boss fights where it was appropriate. The reason why the enviroments look bland is because it comes off as dead. If you add in lightning, and other enviromental things it will all of sudden be pretty nice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Eh, that could be a little too gimmicky.

The only way I could see that working is if responded to how you fight. Like if you were getting wrecked the backdrop is dark clouds with some light thunder, and the storm intensifies the better you do.

But I think the best option would be to just add more to levels to make them a bit more intricate and life like. So in denver I'd have liked to see more moving cars, or people moving around in the background, stuff like that.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Eh, that could be a little too gimmicky.
> 
> The only way I could see that working is if responded to how you fight. Like if you were getting wrecked the backdrop is dark clouds with some light thunder, and the storm intensifies the better you do.
> 
> But I think the best option would be to just add more to levels to make them a bit more intricate and life like. So in denver I'd have liked to see more moving cars, or people moving around in the background, stuff like that.


Well i did say that they could add things to make the world alive  so we have same path of thinking.
Plus your idea of storm intensifying is awesome


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Also, I wish there was a point where we got captured and put through the same VR training / torture that the brains were getting put through, as a bit of a throwback to the capture/torture scenes of the other MG games.

Plenty of opportunities for interesting gameplay and level design there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> If you guys noticed DmC got alot of praise because of it?s enviroments. Not because of it?s gameplay because let?s face it DmC gameplay was a lesser version of past DMC games. So "the same" gameplay but crappier.
> 
> At the location with a beach in demo , the enviroment is really nice. The water looks great and so on
> A pity you couldn?t swim.



DmC's environment is pretty crap if you want to be honest with yourself story as well since it has nothing backing it at all.
Raiden has MGS at least and other stuff supporting it.


Whip Whirlwind said:


> It does need a story, even if it's just to tell me why I'm cutting whatever it is I'm cutting.
> 
> The story was honestly not half bad up until around the half way point. They did an amazing job introducing Desperado / Sam, and the conflict with the brains was a nice way to throw back to Raiden's own past, but the ending was terrible.
> 
> ...


Again it's MG that's kojima's fault.
One you get to the point nanomachines are the excuse to everything his storytelling falls to complete crap.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Again it's MG that's kojima's fault.
> One you get to the point nanomachines are the excuse to everything his storytelling falls to complete crap.



How is that Kojima's fault? I agree that it's a Metal Gear game, and that demands certain storytelling tropes, but it's still Platinum's error that they did such a poor job of applying those tropes.

And I get that it pokes fun at the series' absurdity, which is fine ("Nanomachines, son." was a hilarious line), but the central plot of the game shouldn't be just as absurd as what you're poking fun at.

Now the basic plot of the game isn't that bad, it just seems like they tried and failed horribly to include the "war philosophy" angle about half way though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

Except that Platinum Game didn't write the plot, one of the main writers of Kojima Productions did.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with Whip. Its getting on my nerves that Platinum must make every story a joke.
This was pure bad ass and i love it:

But the Senator boss fucked up story for me. The story was "ok" with really nice stuff and scenes, but Senator scene just puked at it. And its Platinums fault:






They need to use their brains. Their games gameplay wise is really awesome.
And if they stop fucking with plots seriousness with these type of Senator character the story may be taken seriously and people will enjoy the game more.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It's Platinum's Fault that Koji Productions fucked the story.



I don't even give a shit about the story of the entire fucking franchise, except for the first game but you people are being fucking obnoxious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

Are you kidding me Enzo is awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except that Platinum Game didn't write the plot, one of the main writers of Kojima Productions did.



Ah, well then I take back my criticism of Platinum then. 

That makes sense though. One of the main problems was that the flow of the story (slow, lots of dialogue) didn't always fit with the flow of the game (lightning fast). That, and I think the writer was compensating for lack of cutscenes with overmonologuing.

So its like he was writing the dialogue as if there would be supplementary story material (as is often present in MGS) to give more depth to that dialogue.

Except for Armstrong. Armstrong was just retarded.

EDIT: I will say that the basics of the plot were solid though. Stuff like N'mani's murder, the situation in Abkhazia, the brains. It was really only when we got to the "We're going to assassinate this guy because memes!" stage that it went off the rails.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol, i got a friend here saying that grey Fox can beat cyborg raiden ( with Rising feats included) 
 I know fox is badass and all but whats up with this  craziness


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 22, 2013)

Being able to stop Rex one handed didn't keep him from getting his arm blown off and crushed to death. Fox was good, but his mental instability worked against him. He was fighting to die, not fighting to stay alive.

If you don't get by now that Metal Gear veers wildly between serious and self parody, I don't know what to say. After a long drawn out death scene where a young woman bleeds to death, and her step brother admits to being abused by his step mother, you jump to Raiden running naked through Arsenal Gear for dick jokes and wacky hijinks with an insane AI who was kidnapped by aliens. 

Y'all are crazy. Armstrong was awesome.
Srs biz.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2013)

Like i've said, i totally respect and like fox and what he did and was capable off, but saying that fox is stronger than raiden , especially cyborg raiden its insane, i mean in mgs 4 raiden was already stronger alone than fox but in rising he is practically  the joker of the series, thats just insane.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> If you don't get by now that Metal Gear veers wildly between serious and self parody, I don't know what to say. After a long drawn out death scene where a young woman bleeds to death, and her step brother admits to being abused by his step mother, you jump to Raiden running naked through Arsenal Gear for dick jokes and wacky hijinks with an insane AI who was kidnapped by aliens.



Which is one of the many reasons why MGS2's story fell off the rails the way it did.

I'm just saying that while all MGS games had fair amounts of humor , self parody, and general absurdity, there's a difference between how MGS3 did it and how MGS2 and 4 did it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Which is one of the many reasons why MGS2's story fell off the rails the way it did.
> 
> I'm just saying that while all MGS games had fair amounts of humor , self parody, and general absurdity, there's a difference between how MGS3 did it and how MGS2 and 4 did it.


There is no difference how they did it, there is a difference how westerners understand it. Japan has completely different values and standards in both comedy and drama.

It's the unintentional humor in 4 that kinda ruined the experience. Ocelot running like a little girl on the pier, Snake crawling through death to the server room for no reason etc.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> There is no difference how they did it, there is a difference how westerners understand it. Japan has completely different values and standards in both comedy and drama.



I was talking about the use of seriousness and absurdity and how it was different between MGS3 and MGS2/4/Rising, so I'm not sure how that would apply as I was a westerner while playing all of them.

I get what you're saying, but my issue is that the "war philosophy" stuff only works if it's grounded in the characters and story and more importantly, makes sense. Like I could buy Volgin because it was clear it was all just a means to an end for him. Wanting power is a common villain trope, but at least it's something. With Armstrong I felt like I was being self righteously yelled at by a 13 year old.

So there's a time and place for the absurd and nonsensical, but it's not during the final boss fight when your main villain is laying down his raison d'etre. 



> It's the unintentional humor in 4 that kinda ruined the experience. Ocelot running like a little girl on the pier, Snake crawling through death to the server room *for no reason etc.*



Lol wasn't he getting microwaved?


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2013)

Samuel's blade is fun as hell to use, it's even more godlike when you purchase all the enhancements with your HP. By the time I got it I already spent a good amount of HP on Raiden's default weapon, but after a swing of Sam's Murasama blade, for a moment it made me wish I hadn't. 

With Monsoon's Tactical Sai you don't even need launchers. It deals perfectly with flying opponents, and bosses too when fully charged. It also grants some nice aerial combos.

If you like flashy and jaw dropping combos, then Mistral's Pole-arm is the weapon of choice. But if your approach is more technical like myself then the tactical Sai is the way to go. Although I use both depending on the situation I'm in.

Using these two in conjunction with Sam's Murasama is pure blade porn. 

The only weapon I don't use is Sundowner's.




Whip Whirlwind said:


> Gameplay was definitely a 9/10 though. My only complaint there would be that the weapon switching could be better implemented.


Hear, hear. The sexy combos I would come up with if I could switch between Monsoon and Mistral's weapons in midst of battle... the mere thought of it makes me blush, guy. Sigh, possibilities.

I'm about to start my playthrough on Revegeance, with fuel cells and endurance stats upgraded to maximum. I've enhanced all my sub weapons too. Let's see how it goes. When you can parry/counter-parry well, and use the dodge button effectively this game becomes far more enjoyable. Especially on higher difficulties.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2013)

The game's a solid 9.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I was talking about the use of seriousness and absurdity and how it was different between MGS3 and MGS2/4/Rising, so I'm not sure how that would apply as I was a westerner while playing all of them.
> 
> I get what you're saying, but my issue is that the "war philosophy" stuff only works if it's grounded in the characters and story and more importantly, makes sense. Like I could buy Volgin because it was clear it was all just a means to an end for him. Wanting power is a common villain trope, but at least it's something. With Armstrong I felt like I was being self righteously yelled at by a 13 year old.
> 
> So there's a time and place for the absurd and nonsensical, but it's not during the final boss fight when your main villain is laying down his raison d'etre.



The Armstrong schtick was a straight up parody of how ludicrous MGS bosses can be. Down to the reasons. He even admits that what he said was just bullshit, he just wanted to be elected.

And as if the game was taking itself seriously. I mean Raiden just previously lifted Metal Gear Excelsus off the ground and started dueling it with its torn arm blade. Seriousness went out the window the minute he started meleeing a RAY on foot and played hopscotch with missiles.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Has this been posted here? I'd rather this than making a new thread (and more people will see it than in the Convo thread). Kojima is considering a spin-off starring The Boss (that he wants to do himself). Says he doesn't want to make a habit of making a series of spin-offs, but another Rising is also possibly in the cards.



> VG247′s Dave Cook attended a meeting with the producer, who confirmed he is considering a spin-off based around The Boss.
> 
> Said Kojima, “I think Rising was a special case. In the future I may make other games, maybe featuring The Boss as a main character. That’s something I want to make personally, but as far as a series of spin-offs – there may be another Rising in the future, but it’s not something I want to make a habit of.”


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

A Boss game was inevitable. And it will be welcome, she is a goddess.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Only character in the series worth my interest.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Not even Grey Fox?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 22, 2013)

I want a sequel to Rising soon. This game was a fucking blast. I always wanted to block bullets with a sword like Frank Jaeger. Now that that dream has been fulfilled, I want to do it more.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> I want a sequel to Rising soon. This game was a fucking blast. I always wanted to block bullets with a sword like Frank Jaeger. Now that that dream has been fulfilled, I want to do it more.



Like weapon switching or lightning/electricity based abilities for Ripper mode.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2013)

Rising sequel better be on the Fox Engine.

That'll be the dopest thing ever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2013)

Jack is back on the PS4.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2013)

Make it happen Godjima.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

Douchebag giving 1200 people the wrong impression, thinks the game is bad and returning it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

Where's my fast paced third person shooter focusing on Revolver Ocelot, Kojima?

Fuck, give me Metal Gear Liquid. So many possibilities for great games.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

"Ground Zeroes" may be too controversial to release/won't sell because of the themes he's going with and maturity.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

This is what's wrong with the world. Forcing Kojima to hold himself back.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2013)

At least he's going with his ideas regardless of whether or not it will sell. I'm looking forward to Ground Zero much more than Rising.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like weapon switching or lightning/electricity based abilities for Ripper mode.



Lightning Bolt Action


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2013)

A Boss game was one of the ideas Kojima wanted the team to do without him but they felt it was too big to have him not involved, which is why Raiden got his own game in the first place. 

I actually really like the codec calls. There's a lot of lore brought up, from things like how Otacon's been to minor things like why cyborgs don't have white "blood" anymore


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 23, 2013)

In this pussified casual world what were people expecting.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 23, 2013)

In that same interview Kojima also again raises interest in Rising 2 saying that only Platinum could do it. 

This man gets it. 


As for Ground Zeroes I'm curious to see how it'll be rated in Japan. I'm not too familiar with how they rate very dark, mature games that doesn't have a lot (in this case not really any) gore at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2013)

I doubt its gore. Cuz Rising's pretty damn gory even for a Metal Gear game. Most probably issues in the story.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 23, 2013)

I know it's not gore, I'm just curious to see how Japan rates a title that tackles mature themes that doesn't have gore. 

Iirc SH2 and the series in general got a lot of flak for even scraping topics like child molestation, rape, assisted suicide etc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2013)

finally got my hands on the game without knowing almost anything about it except for the demo(media seclusion about the game)

First Impressions:-

Pretty fun combat, parrying works well and is better than dodge(aka. offensive defensive)..

i only finished the first two missions though, looking forward into fighting with that staff i got from the female cyborg.. just taking a breather, will be back into the game after dinner..

i guess QTE will be a thing even for deep combat games.. still not as bad as resident evil though since the action is quite engaging.. same reason i don't mind QTE in Asura Wrath(even though i am not a big fan of the game)

in conclusion, i am happy that this will keep me occupied till bioshock.. my gaming year starts with bang


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 23, 2013)

There are fuckload of series dealing with serious and controversial themes. The fact that Kojima thinks all other games are dumb, immature and about aliens shooting points out that he only plays western games. Which is no surprise, he's a known west wanker.

But I do wonder what possible taboo themes he thinks he's the first one to address in vidya games, because I have literally seen everything, from rape, suicide to i*c*st etc. And a good bunch of them were localized no problem.

Since it's an MGS game I can only think of maybe terrorism. And that's done a million times already.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Since it's an MGS game I can only think of maybe terrorism. And that's done a million times already.



Idk, I think it may go further than that. Big Boss seems like he's been through more shit than Solid, and the trailer for Ground Zeroes showed it might involve child torture. Not saying that's enough to say it's more gruesome than other games.

Phantom Pain, if it isn't Ground Zeroes related, would be a better place for these "taboo" ideas based on the trailer. There could be tons of psychological themes in it, which I would personally love.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is something i found out, i hope someone will give me feedback on it:
As i said in a post that you can dodge a cyborg attack by jumping over them with ninja run.
I messed around trying to find a advantage to this other than the dodge function itself:

So ninja dodge, then do the move where you input a circle with analog, and press heavy attack (leg)/Leg spinning around.


Seems to work nicely, So for example u want to dodge a cyborg u do that, then u follow it up with that move - perfect. 

Also if anyone havent done it :
u can move in blade mode by pressing left analog and  puttling 1/4 of normal directional input pressure towards the direction you want to move (very little pressure remember).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> There are fuckload of series dealing with serious and controversial themes. The fact that Kojima thinks all other games are dumb, immature and about aliens shooting points out that he only plays western games. Which is no surprise, he's a known west wanker.
> 
> But I do wonder what possible taboo themes he thinks he's the first one to address in vidya games, because I have literally seen everything, *from rape, suicide to i*c*st *etc. And a good bunch of them were localized no problem.
> 
> Since it's an MGS game I can only think of maybe terrorism. And that's done a million times already.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 23, 2013)

What the fuck, the final boss.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

Firaea said:


> What the fuck, the final boss.



Is that a "he was hard" wtf or "he was stupid" wtf?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

He was hilarious wtf.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 24, 2013)

Wooden sword+Reveangence mode= fun WTF !


----------



## Firaea (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Is that a "he was hard" wtf or "he was stupid" wtf?



The former, but then I realised the game gives me an endless supply of repair nanopastes on Normal so 

Overall, the game's pretty mindlessly fun. I can feel a little of the standard MGS touch to the storyline, though overall I'd still say that it doesn't quite match Godjima's MGS.

Nonetheless, I enjoyed it thoroughly. 


Also, pardon me for being ignorant, but last I heard, MGR was a spin-off, which means the plot isn't canon... right? 'cause tbh, I wouldn't like the plot as canon at all.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 24, 2013)

It is canon... Deal with it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 24, 2013)

It's the last in the timeline, so who cares if it's canon or not. Completely irrelevant.
The canonization only matters if it affects some events in the previously established story.

Revengeance established the following facts:

Raiden is a cyborg.

End of facts.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

Er mer gerd.

I wasn't parrying this entire time.  Holy shit, it downs the difficulty against bosses significantly.  Goddamn.  The funny thing is I practiced against Monsoon, because I beat him by sliding the fuck around because I honestly thought it was a lot harder to parry--then I fought the two husk bodies in the tower and massacred both, and then the big dude easy peasy. 

I want to play the game again, but from the beginning knowing how to parry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Er mer gerd.
> 
> I wasn't parrying this entire time.  Holy shit, it downs the difficulty against bosses significantly.  Goddamn.  The funny thing is I practiced against Monsoon, because I beat him by sliding the fuck around because I honestly thought it was a lot harder to parry--then I fought the two husk bodies in the tower and massacred both, and then the big dude easy peasy.
> 
> I want to play the game again, but from the beginning knowing how to parry.



Is it on hard or Normal?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Is it on hard or Normal?



I'm playing Normal because I'm bad at these games.  

Though now, I don't know, it was kind of a revelation; I was doing fine against regular enemies, and most of the bosses were easy, but Monsoon was pushing my shit in because I didn't know how to not get slapped around in the ninja cloud bullshit.

I still think so Gorilla enemies are hard now, though; you can't parry shit with them, but I guess if you Ninja run around and spam Square they don't really know what to do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

A no parry run sounds like a fun time.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm playing Normal because I'm bad at these games.
> 
> Though now, I don't know, it was kind of a revelation; I was doing fine against regular enemies, and most of the bosses were easy, but Monsoon was pushing my shit in because I didn't know how to not get slapped around in the ninja cloud bullshit.
> 
> I still think so Gorilla enemies are hard now, though; you can't parry shit with them, but I guess if you Ninja run around and spam Square they don't really know what to do.



The cloud thing is all about challenging your reaction time. It isn't too bad, but you have to make sure to watch closely 'cause he may use a combo sequence before the cloud runs out.

You can't parry yellow moves. The big dudes use them a lot, but they do have red moves you can parry. Dodging or ninja running and jumping away is your best bet when you see yellow.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> The cloud thing is all about challenging your reaction time. It isn't too bad, but you have to make sure to watch closely 'cause he may use a combo sequence before the cloud runs out.
> 
> You can't parry yellow moves. The big dudes use them a lot, but they do have red moves you can parry. Dodging or ninja running and jumping away is your best bet when you see yellow.



Oh, I know.  When you fight him the second time before you fight the Redneck cyborg, I took almost no damage.  I'm sure the window gets smaller on harder difficulties, but he was cake when I could parry.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Er mer gerd.
> 
> I wasn't parrying this entire time.  Holy shit, it downs the difficulty against bosses significantly.  Goddamn.  The funny thing is I practiced against Monsoon, because I beat him by sliding the fuck around because I honestly thought it was a lot harder to parry--then I fought the two husk bodies in the tower and massacred both, and then the big dude easy peasy.
> 
> I want to play the game again, but from the beginning knowing how to parry.



Woah. You were able to get that far without efficiently parrying? That's kind of skillful.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 24, 2013)

i actually got it on hard till sam fight , i forgot about parry and all , i was trying to avoid everything with ninja run but saw how vulnerable it left me i started to question parry, now im a happy panda XD


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

So if parrying on Revengeance still gets you hurt, do you have to dodge basically everything for S ranks?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> So if parrying on Revengeance still gets you hurt, do you have to dodge basically everything for S ranks?


Yes, ninja run and dodge are best ways, otherwise  infinite ripper mode /fox blade and just slice the shit before they hit you.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't have the fox blade, and I know the Murasama is better against bosses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

Man, I got so fucking mad fighting Armstrong because I could not, for the life of me, get the second Zandatsu cut when he throws the pillar thing at you.  I just can not do it.  I had to dodge with the Ninja Run + Triangle attack.  

It wouldn't line up.  He's honestly not that hard after that, other than when he spams the stupid line of fire thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> *So if parrying on Revengeance still gets you hurt*, do you have to dodge basically everything for S ranks?



I've seen a guy parry on Revengeance throughout the first 15 minutes with no damage inflicted. MG RAY did jack shit. Its all about timing.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 24, 2013)

This game is amazing, but holy fuck are the VR missions terrible.  They're just designed to be annoying.  Has anyone done #17 yet?  Because unless I can basically cheat my way through it, I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> This game is amazing, but holy fuck are the VR missions terrible.  They're just designed to be annoying.  Has anyone done #17 yet?  Because unless I can basically cheat my way through it, I'm not going to bother.



They are meant to challenge you, so I should think so.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They are meant to challenge you, so I should think so.



No.  Putting me in a difficult situation is a challenge.  Putting me in a small room with multiple UGs and only grenades/missiles allowed and no dodging or blocking is just being an asshole.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> No.  Putting me in a difficult situation is a challenge.  Putting me in a small room with multiple UGs and only grenades/missiles allowed and no dodging or blocking is just being an asshole.



I've faced worse.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've faced worse.



I hear #18 is even harder, although you're actually allowed to fight normally, so I don't mind.

Still irrelevant to the point though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> I hear #18 is even harder, although you're actually allowed to fight normally, so I don't mind.
> 
> Still irrelevant to the point though



So that's you?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> No.  Putting me in a difficult situation is a challenge.  Putting me in a small room with multiple UGs and only grenades/missiles allowed and no dodging or blocking is just being an asshole.



No items
Fox Only
Final Destination


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So that's you?



The one that's angry, or the one getting their ass kicked?  

Either way you're right.

I never would have thought the other achievements would be easier than these bloody VR ones though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> The one that's angry, or the one getting their ass kicked?
> 
> Either way you're right.
> 
> I never would have thought the other achievements would be easier than these bloody VR ones though.



That's the training Raiden goes through Impressive right?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2013)

So do you think they should fully implement a no-kill method of doing things in a possible sequel? 

I don't think they'd have to do anything major to do it either. Just have it so removing all the limbs of a cyborg leaves them incapacitated but not dead. Technically you can do this in Rising but they self-destruct when left there for enough time. The codec says Desperado has its cyborgs set to self-destruct when incapacitated. 

Of course, you can still just cut them up the old fashioned way if you want but it will at least give you the option not to outright kill them. Like any good non-lethal method its more challenging than the lethal method and could lead to bonus points for not killing anyone. As for the recharging and health mechanic, have UGs not count as kills so you can recover health and meter from them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 25, 2013)

"Killing " with wooden sword doesnt count as killing , so you can do that if you want a no kill run.
If im not mistaken if you  cut their leg and 1 arm they just fall in the ground, after a little they disappear and do not explode,maybe that counts a no kill as well.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> "Killing " with wooden sword doesnt count as killing , so you can do that if you want a no kill run.
> If im not mistaken if you  cut their leg and 1 arm they just fall in the ground, after a little they disappear and do not explode,maybe that counts a no kill as well.



I think it should be possible without a special weapon like the wooden sword. The wooden sword basically just makes enemies disappear when you "kill" them. 

What I mean is having the game acknowledge it more. Does incapacitating them like you describe grant the "No Kills" bonus when they disappear? Limiting yourself to just cutting off limbs with the normal sword should grant the No Kill bonus as well. And the story and codecs should bring it up. Hell, maybe you could have alternate endings depending how you did it.

I'm not one of those people who knock the game for having killing. I do think they justify why Raiden is willing to kill in this game but leaving the choice like that would have been a nice addition. I can understand why they didn't. Platinum values its framerate and leaving bodies and debris takes more power. Maybe next-gen.


----------



## ZergKage (Feb 25, 2013)

Takahashi said:
			
		

> This game is amazing, but holy fuck are the VR missions terrible.  They're just designed to be annoying.  Has anyone done #17 yet?  Because unless I can basically cheat my way through it, I'm not going to bother.



More or less how i did it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hscs1k5Lvmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2013)

Is this game worth it or should i buy it used? I heard it was reallt short even shorter than DmC?


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 25, 2013)

ZergKage said:


> More or less how i did it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hscs1k5Lvmk[/YOUTUBE]



Unfortunately, my UGs aren't so passive for some reason 

I didn't know, however, that you could quick-roll grenades.  That might be the key for me, so thanks.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is this game worth it or should i buy it used? I heard it was reallt short even shorter than DmC?



If they're saying anything less than 5 or so hours they're most likely going by the in-game clock, which shaves off a lot of stuff time-wise. 

Took me 9 hours in my first playthrough


----------



## ZergKage (Feb 25, 2013)

Takahashi said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, my UGs aren't so passive for some reason
> 
> I didn't know, however, that you could quick-roll grenades.  That might be the key for me, so thanks.



You can do that for nades and the stingers by double tapping L2


----------



## Kishido (Feb 25, 2013)

Not to take away the oy of the game... But if we take amazon as factor as for DmC the game is selling like shit as well... Oh dear... What happened to the gaming community.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

It took me about 8 hours, because I actually had fun and was met with a challenge.
So a complete contrary to DmC.

You should buy it to support Platinum and help them make DMC 5. And also to make DmC sales look even worse, which is always fun.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Armstrong schtick was a straight up parody of how ludicrous MGS bosses can be. Down to the reasons. He even admits that what he said was just bullshit, he just wanted to be elected.
> 
> And as if the game was taking itself seriously. I mean Raiden just previously lifted Metal Gear Excelsus off the ground and started dueling it with its torn arm blade. Seriousness went out the window the minute he started meleeing a RAY on foot and played hopscotch with missiles.



I don't know, the action was over the top and ridiculous, but the story was still a pretty grounded standard terrorist plot. It was kind of refreshing because it reminded me of MGS, before the series had all the baggage it does now.

I guess I just wish they toned it down a bit more, I'd love to have MGR gameplay with a story on par with MGS/MGS3.

Guess I'll just have to wait for MGR2: Back With A Revengeance.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Is this game worth it or should i buy it used? I heard it was reallt short even shorter than DmC?



It is short, but very hard / revengeance is a whole different game, so it's definitely worth replaying.

I'll say the difference is that Rising's combat system is so great that it makes you want to replay again and again until you've mastered it.



Hatifnatten said:


> You should buy it to support Platinum and help them make DMC 5. And also to make DmC sales look even worse, which is always fun.



Honestly I think I'd rather have MGR2.


----------



## G (Feb 25, 2013)

as much as I enjoyed the demo, I'll wait for a price drop.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah the platinum for this is gonna be sweet

soo far away


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh yeah, I've kinda been ragging on the story for this game, so I feel like I should mention that I did like the ending.

I'm glad the kids didn't have a super happy ending, since well they were already past that point once WM got a hold of them. And I liked that Raiden is still dealing with his inner demons and basically waging a one man war against WM and other PMCs. Definitely prefer that to him just going home and hanging out with Rose or whatever lol.

I kind of wish George had died somehow though....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

so finished this last night.. whole playthrough took me 5.30 hours which I assume will take a toll on replayability for me unless very hard and revengeance modes are a real bitch. gonna rock muramasa blade now


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 25, 2013)

Monsoon vs Raiden 

"Do you fear the unseen Jack?"

Loved that whole scene building upto the fight with Raiden going Jack the Ripper.

Also

Raiden: I don't want this for anybody else

Liked that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> so finished this last night.. whole playthrough took me 5.30 hours which I assume will take a toll on replayability for me *unless very hard and revengeance modes are a real bitch*. gonna rock muramasa blade now



Spoiler Alert: They are.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2013)

_I said my sword was a tool of justice...

Not used in anger.

Not used for vengeance.

But now...now I'm not so sure.

And besides...

*This isn't my sword.*_


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 25, 2013)

So, on hard or very hard can you not block ANY of the yellow moves?  Because I could still block 90% of them aside from the grab moves--even the giant UGs.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

In Revengeance 2: Venge Harder I'd want more story told through cutscenes, not codec. In fact we don't need codec at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope they don't try as hard to make it a "legit MG game". Or I hope they ease up on parody, at least during key plot moments.

If anything, I hope they use more MG tropes to give the gameplay some more variety. For example, Snake gets captured/tortured in every MG game. I would have liked to see Raiden get captured and put into some kind of VR torture to mirror that. Certainly would have been better than the "Raiden is sad so he walks slow" portion.

Also, they could do more to make stealth a more natural option. Maybe optical camo that drains your fuel cells really fast?

Aside from weapon switching, I think the core gameplay is almost perfect, so the only thing they'd really need to improve is length / variety / story.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 25, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh yeah, I've kinda been ragging on the story for this game, so I feel like I should mention that I did like the ending.
> 
> I'm glad the kids didn't have a super happy ending, since well they were already past that point once WM got a hold of them. And I liked that Raiden is still dealing with his inner demons and basically waging a one man war against WM and other PMCs. Definitely prefer that to him just going home and hanging out with Rose or whatever lol.
> 
> *I kind of wish George had died somehow though....*



Though Raiden does feel like shit about that every time you're on the Codec.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

In the next game they transplant Raiden's brain into a Metal Gear and give it a giant sword.

Imagine that Ray level in 4, only you're against even bigger metal gears and you can CUT AS YOU WILL.


















.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 25, 2013)

Super Raiden Wars

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0TiqIjF-uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

METAL GEARS! GATTAI!

SUPAAA METARU GIAAAA URUTORAAA DESUTOROYAAAA


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Though Raiden does feel like shit about that every time you're on the Codec.



That was pretty funny.

I dunno I just can't stand his accent. I did lol considerably at the scene where he's like "That's all I needed to hear!". I'd like to think that due to his frequent limb loss/replacement Raiden has forgotten the attachment non cyborgs have to their limbs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I hope they don't try as hard to make it a "legit MG game". Or I hope they ease up on parody, at least during key plot moments.
> 
> If anything, I hope they use more MG tropes to give the gameplay some more variety. For example, Snake gets captured/tortured in every MG game. I would have liked to see Raiden get captured and put into some kind of VR torture to mirror that. Certainly would have been better than the "Raiden is sad so he walks slow" portion.



I dunno man being sad can be pretty draining.
MG is all about parody where have you been?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

well i just figured my weak point in this game.. *accurately* cutting parts in blade mode.. i just miss so many hands i encounter.. not to mention the final boss QTE


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

can't wait to play as Sam


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

This guy needs his own spinoff


----------



## Stringer (Feb 25, 2013)

He's the best character in the game, only rivaled by Raiden and Monsoon.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2013)

And he's got both his arms in those screenshots. Maybe it's about how he got his Desperado right arm


----------



## Stringer (Feb 25, 2013)

Makes sense, he might have offered his services to Desperado in exchange of that repair implant.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what Sam's all about. Snake sword sounds pretty great too.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno man being sad can be pretty draining.


It's also pretty boring



> MG is all about parody where have you been?



How is it all about parody? It's self aware and willing to poke fun at itself, but hardly all parody. It's not like MG is a comedy series.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 25, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Monsoon vs Raiden
> 
> "Do you fear the unseen Jack?"
> 
> ...



Monsoon is pretty much my favorite bossfight 

his detachment gimmick was awesome


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 25, 2013)

My body is ready!


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad to see Sam appreciation 'round here 

Can't wait for his and Wolf's DLC.  Kinda iffy on the VR missions.  Although depending on what Snake says when you swing the sword, I might get it anyway


----------



## scerpers (Feb 26, 2013)

Sam is alright, but the SENATOR, dude. Maximum cool.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 26, 2013)

Samn is cool, especially when he laughs XD
Nothing beats Raiden in this tho, maybe raiden in fox suit XD


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 26, 2013)

*Kojima: Metal Gear Rising is selling well worldwide*

*



			He said that Rising is selling well worldwide so far, giving him further license to do as he pleases. The man is near-untouchable at the moment, but he remains humble, piling immense praise on Platinum Games? end-product. Should a Rising sequel happen, Kojima wants Platinum back for round two.
		
Click to expand...

*




Also air parrying is a life saver, when fighting monsoon.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 26, 2013)

Kojima approves.

Part 2 confirmed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's also pretty boring
> 
> 
> 
> How is it all about parody? It's self aware and willing to poke fun at itself, but hardly all parody. It's not like MG is a comedy series.



No more boring fighting an old man in a forest.
Since when wasn't it a comedy?
Read that Kojima interview


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No more boring fighting an old man in a forest.



It actually was, since at least there I was doing something.



> Since when wasn't it a comedy?
> Read that Kojima interview



Link? I'm not sure which interview you're referring to.

I just don't see how one could look at the entire story of Snake and consider it a parody. What is it a parody of?


----------



## Kishido (Feb 26, 2013)

Can someone tell me why the game is selling luike shit at amazon?


----------



## Kishido (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing the final sales.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 26, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Sam is alright, but the SENATOR, dude. Maximum cool.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm glad it's selling well. Kojima deserves support for even the lesser games (story-wise). Sometimes you just need plain fun. All my "non-canon = shit" friends are missing out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't know how it's considered non-canon considering info in the game point to otherwise like constant references to MGS2 and 4. Cuz being a spin-off is not the same as being non-canon.  Otherwise Peace Walkers would be non-canon or Ground Zeroes as well b/c they're not numbered.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Can someone tell me why the game is selling luike shit at amazon?



cause amazon's recent tax increase for shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 26, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Don't know how it's considered non-canon considering info in the game point to otherwise like constant references to MGS2 and 4. Cuz being a spin-off is not the same as being non-canon.  Otherwise Peace Walkers would be non-canon or Ground Zeroes as well b/c they're not numbered.


Well, to be technical "canon" games in the main series must refer/acknowledge it, not the other way around. Not that it matters though, since there already won't be an MGS game set past these events.

I personally don't care either way around. Nobody is arguing about Ac!d's canonization status, it's just a great series doing it's own thing. Or something like Ape Escape mini game. I wonder where that fits.

If Kojima will acknowledge it as pure blood canon - good. If he will say it's more of a "what if" - good.
We win either way around.

Though I gotta say, this whole situation really reminds me of Dirge of Cerberus


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It actually was, since at least there I was doing something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kojima interview on that last page


----------



## scerpers (Feb 26, 2013)

STANDING HERE I REALIZE


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Can someone tell me why the game is selling luike shit at amazon?



Really short. Perfect buy at 30, 60? Eh not so much. It'll sell well later or used copies.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2013)

This shit is so canon.  That is what the R is for.  Rising is Raiden's MG saga as Solid is Snake's.  "Fans" are just fanboys of mgs, that ain't horrid.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2013)

No MGS is not about Snake, the Solid stands for 3d. There have been more games centered around big boss in MGS then Solid Snake.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 27, 2013)

Fighting the bosses getting no-hit isn't as bad as I thought. Did Mistral on my first try. The next three took longer, but still did them all today. Senator shouldn't be hard, I just made a late mistake on the 2nd part of it.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 27, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Fighting the bosses getting no-hit isn't as bad as I thought. Did Mistral on my first try. The next three took longer, but still did them all today. Senator shouldn't be hard, I just made a late mistake on the 2nd part of it.



Yeah, the hardest part of that is easily part 2 of the fight.  Mainly because the final attack forces you to restart the entire level if you're hit.  Once you can hurt him it's easy.

Oddly enough, I had the most trouble with Sam.  Mainly because his jump attack would cause my camera to whip around, and I'd often parry in the wrong direction.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 27, 2013)

Mistral is my waifu.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 27, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


>


My favorite thing in the internet right now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, Revengeance's initial sales in japan were 3 times as big as DmC's.



Why do I make the comparison at all?

Well, I'm a petty bitch who hated DmC, that's why.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> My favorite thing in the internet right now


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 27, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


>





Deathgun said:


>



I need more of these


Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Revengeance's initial sales in japan were 3 times as big as DmC's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By those sales, it's almost close to the first DMC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

^

The Metal Gear brand is a sure money maker. This is by far the most successful game debut of Platinum in japan.

Which just proves that originality doesn't really sell and the whole industry truly is one big fucking bandwagon....but HEY, we got a Metal Gear out of PG, that was pretty swell.

Now if only I could pirate the DLC...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 27, 2013)

4 was already rated M though.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 27, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Mistral is my waifu.









lol at Doktor creeping in.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 27, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> No MGS is not about Snake, the Solid stands for  3d. There have been more games centered around big boss in MGS then  Solid Snake.


For the modern gaming era?  I'm talking how it's seen as well as how it  was intended.  Wait a tick, 2.5/4 were starring Solid, and not in some  cardboard role  Your statement is categorically false, but the idea I  accept.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Which just proves that originality doesn't really sell and the whole industry truly is one big fucking bandwagon....but HEY, we got a Metal Gear out of PG, that was pretty swell.
> 
> *Now if only I could pirate the DLC...*


Eh, not really.  If MGRR pulled an AC:M you think it woulda done so well?

Not disagreeing that we as consumers are fickle kids who say one thing and act another.

Go on...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got Revengeance as an early birthday present.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 28, 2013)

This game was phenomenal, early front runner for GOTY.  

No shock that platinum games comes through again, basically everything they do is fantastic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2013)

^

A couple of FMA ties in Rising. Mistral's Jap VA is Edwards's. Armstrong is well.. Armstrong. And he has Greed's power


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 1, 2013)

hahah epic comic!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2013)

Jaaaaack the rippah!

Was sundowner a huge disappointment for anybody else?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 1, 2013)

That comic made me lol.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2013)

I think Sundowner was the least entertaining boss fight and boss character. I didn't know anything about Mistral, but enjoyed fighting her more.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2013)

I like Sundowner's shield, but he was easily the most effective heel.  That scene about razing the brain factory was far more effective than monologuing about football.  You know what DID suck about the Sundowner fight?  The music.  Compare his song to Sam, Mis, and Monsoon's.  Hell, even Wolf's song has a better boss battle feel to it.  After all, THOSE four pop up on my player more oft than not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2013)

getting my ass kicked on very hard


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2013)

Sam is so Mexican I almost want to change my avy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2013)

Isn't he more Spaniard than Mexican?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2013)

Spain is just a fancy Mexico.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2013)

You don't think Sam is fancy?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2013)

Sam's Brazilian.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Jaaaaack the rippah!
> 
> Was sundowner a huge disappointment for anybody else?



Watch out for his exploding armor, Raiden!

You can block explosions with your sword.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I think Sundowner was the least entertaining boss fight and boss character. I didn't know anything about Mistral, but enjoyed fighting her more.



Love Sam and Moonsoon
Fapped to armstrong

Mistral was passable. 

Sundowner. He made me sad face


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sam's Brazilian.


Brazil is just a less fancy Mexico.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Was sundowner a huge disappointment for anybody else?



Yup.

RAY was a great introductory boss. 

Mistral had a good sense of progression throughout the fight with the changes of scenery, and a great ending.

Monsoon was possibly the best boss battle I've ever played.

Sundowner, by average action game standards, was good.  However, MGR has the bar so high for boss fights, that it was disappointing when compared to the others.  I think it would have helped a lot if Sundowner got his health back when he lost his shield, and he was given more attacks, or at least some interesting gimmick.

I wasn't that impressed with Sam either.  Good music, swatting his sword out of his hand and having him fight you barehanded was cool.  It was good for a purely sword fight boss, but the fact that he was hyped as the rival made it feel somewhat underwhelming.  The ending especially.  I wasn't expecting to chop him into pieces, but I was hoping for a "mash X while you have a cinematic string of attacks clashing".  Not dissimilar to Vanquish's final boss, nor Armstrong's abs vs Raiden.  Still a great fight, but it should have been the best.

Excelsus was a good fight for what it was.  There's only so much you can do with giant bosses, and there's a fair bit of variety.  Another one of those fights that makes Raiden looks ludicrously overpowered before a new boss proceeds to mash his face into the floor.

Armstrong was alright.  The first and second stages did well to set him up as ridiculously strong, and getting Sam's sword and saying "let's dance" was amazing.  However, something about the final fight felt a lot more formulaic and boring than the others.  It was fairly similar to Monsoon's fight in some ways, but something about it was off.  It did however, have the best quicktime sections in the game, so I guess that counts for something.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2013)

Monsoon was by far the best boss. One of my favourite of all time actually. That fight had everything.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 3, 2013)

One of the best things about it is the comments he makes throughout the fight.

'Give it up!'
'You'll rot here.'
'I hope you choke!'
'Death approaches.'
'That your best?'
'Come on... Hit me!'
'Ridiculous!'
'Kukuku'
'Lorentz force!'

Coupled with that music, it's hype as fuck. The guy's just awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2013)

That is glorious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WsoriLxNN6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 4, 2013)

Same score as DmCdmc.
Oh Joe, can you get any more casual.

Casual Joe.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 4, 2013)

friend gave me his copy to try out. i think i have a cutting fetish


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Amatsu (Mar 4, 2013)

So I just saw Angry Joe's review of it and he gave it the same score as DmC.  Guess that means they're equally good 

But seriously what's the consensus on the game? I haven't gotten to play it yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2013)

Why do you people give that fucking asshat views in the first place?


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why do you people give that fucking asshat views in the first place?



To be fair, he gave it a good review.

While I thought the game was alright for its genre, albeit getting repetitive after a short while, it gave me motion sickness


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not even the biggest fan of the game type and I can see Revengeance is leagues above DmC.  There's a lot of flash in DmC, and it's colorful sometimes, but it's all so much style held up by a weak frame of gameplay.

I have a multitude of complaints about DmC and the only real complain I have about Revengeance is that camera problem is pretty amateur, but I've also never really had much of a problem with it, either.  DmC was slow and boring, and I had to slog through it; I'm having a blast on my second playthrough of Revengeance.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a second playthrough to begin with. From a game this gen. I haven't done that shit since the PS2 days.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm on like playthrough 5 

If the Sam and Wolf DLC is anywhere as good as I'm expecting it to be, this might be my favorite game ever, a title currently held be God Hand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

And they only got a little time with it.
Imagine if they were able to give the platinum polish.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Takahashi (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KtFt4ACLWNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone beat revengance mode?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 6, 2013)

> This just in! The upcoming VR Mission DLC for Metal Gear Rising will be FREE for Playstation 3 users in US and Canada between March 12th and April 3rd, 2013! Get your hands on 30 all-new VR missions packed with tons of unique challenges that will push Raiden’s skills to its limits!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2013)

lol, 360 users get the shaft?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2013)

Too bad pstripple has frame drops


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2013)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Too bad pstripple has frame drops


like bayonetta.
The cell just can't do that kind of thing well.
Wonder how they will get 60 fps on wii U.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh god.
I was so blown away when I stared playing bayonetta on ps3, I was like "da fuck is this shit!?!". 

Instantly got on amazon and bought that shit again for 360.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 6, 2013)

Going to be very interesting to see how Bayonetta performs on WiiU. I'm glad Nintendo saved the series and all but dat CPU. 

I'm sure it'll handle well but just imagine if Sony saved Bayonetta. All those GDDR5's. GDDR5's FOR EVERYTHING.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> like bayonetta.
> The cell just can't do that kind of thing well.
> Wonder how they will get 60 fps on wii U.



If framedrops were the only plaguing Bayonetta, it wouldn't be so bad. That fucking port is a disaster of massive proportions. When I actually played the PS3 version in a friend's house after a full year of the 360, it was like playing a totally different game, my God.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 7, 2013)

Man it'd be so cool to take some MGR video gameplay clips and add this song over it as a sort of mock opening.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 7, 2013)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anyone beat revengance mode?



Yeah.  It's too easy with New Game+ stuff though.  I think I'll make a new save and try to go all the way through it from the beginning.  Should be tough.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> like bayonetta.
> The cell just can't do that kind of thing well.


Cell has nothing to do with it, it's vastly superior. Just a poor optimization.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Cell has nothing to do with it, it's vastly superior. Just a poor optimization.



That means it isn't superior.
[YOUTUBE]yO-6EQ-dmwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Mar 7, 2013)

i kind of screw up. went on youtube to see a trailer, but ended up watching the whole walkthrough. i loved it so much that i'm still getting it as soon as its price drops a few notches. moonsoon and mistral boss fights are gorgeous, soundtrack is top-notch.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Yeah.  It's too easy with New Game+ stuff though.  I think I'll make a new save and try to go all the way through it from the beginning.  Should be tough.



I wonder if anyone has done a no upgrade, first run through of Revengeance.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm gonna try a new game on Very Hard and Revengeance whenever I get through Hard.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 8, 2013)

At first I thought I would get tired of seeing Raiden's _Zandatsu_ animations, when he extracts fuel cells from opponents in blade mode, but I'm still not jaded by it despite numerous playthroughs. It especially gives a satisfying feel whenever I hit targeted areas with a single strike.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2013)

Cinder said:


> At first I thought I would get tired of seeing Raiden's _Zandatsu_ animations, when he extracts fuel cells from opponents in blade mode, but I'm still not jaded by it despite numerous playthroughs. It especially gives a satisfying feel whenever I hit targeted areas with a single strike



Yeah, same.

It's not quite as satisfying as it used to be, and I don't do it on every enemy, but I like how the animation gives you some time to get your bearings if you're surrounded, or depending on the animation it'll give you better positioning if you're surrounded.

Really I just love how the combat is built around constantly being on the offensive


----------



## Stringer (Mar 8, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah, same.
> 
> It's not quite as satisfying as it used to be, and I don't do it on every enemy, but I like how the animation gives you some time to get your bearings if you're surrounded, or depending on the animation it'll give you better positioning if you're surrounded.
> 
> Really I just love how the combat is built around constantly being on the offensive


True, it's mind boggling when you consider the limited amount of time they had to develop this game and still be able to deliver a combat system that is thoroughly enjoyable. Although as you noted earlier, the combat would have certainly benefited from a more efficient weapon switching. To ensure that the gameplay was at least satisfactory Platinum probably had to cut around the edges and make some sacrifices, such as squeezing a ton of relevant infos inside the codex to rather focus on worldbuilding and the cutting mechanic. Which has me wondering what they can cook for us if given a proper deadline and development time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2013)

Cinder said:


> True, it's mind boggling when you consider the limited amount of time they had to develop this game and still be able to deliver a combat system that is thoroughly enjoyable. Although as you noted earlier, the combat would have certainly benefited from a more efficient weapon switching. To ensure that the gameplay was at least satisfactory Platinum probably had to cut around the edges and make some sacrifices, such as squeezing a ton of relevant infos inside the codex to rather focus on worldbuilding and the cutting mechanic. Which has me wondering what they can cook for us if given a proper deadline and development time.



Yeah, I love the game, but it definitely lacks finish outside of the combat system. And I definitely don't fault them for that, since if you aren't making combat your #1 priority when making an action game you are doing it wrong.

If they get a sequel they'll be able to do it from the ground up with more time, and since they've already got a firm foundation with the combat all they would need to do there is minor tweaks.


----------



## EternalSusanoo (Mar 8, 2013)

I really enjoyed MGR, almost as much as I enjoyed MGS4. I definitely jumped on the Raiden bandwagon after he became the bad ass cyborg he is today lol. Right when you jump into the game you can automatically feel the whole Platinum feel to it, but yet it still feels like your playing a Metal Gear game. The combat is smooth, haven't ran into one glitch, characters are memorable & all have pretty cool designs with the exception of Armstrong. I felt as if he was one of the most ridiculous boss' I've ever had to fight lol. Reminds me of Arnold Schwarnegar or how ever the hell you spell it. The music was really good too. I hope this game gets a sequel, but with a much better final boss. Another thing I was kind of disappointed on was that I thought Blade Wolf was going to have a bigger part & help out more, but I guess that's what the DLC will be for. Still a damn good game though regardless of the minor flaws.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 9, 2013)

So is anyone else hoping that they include unarmed combat (for it is the basis of all combat) as Alarmhat wants? I sure as shit am, running around punching cyborgs like the Fist of the North Star would be amazing. PG could even make it the way to do a no-kills run from the start.

But that's just me wishlisting. No word on the Sam/Bladwolf DLC yet?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2013)

We'll see how well unarmed combat works when the VR mission DLC is released.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 9, 2013)

DLC, DLC everywhere


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> DLC, DLC everywhere


 Sequel with all the ideas instead?  At full retail?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 9, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> We'll see how well unarmed combat works when the VR mission DLC is released.



From what I've seen, it appears to look the same as in the Armstrong fight.  Doubt it'll have a whole lot of depth, but it's a new way to fight, so why not.

Couldn't care less about these VR missions though, I want more info on Sam and Wolf's DLC


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 10, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> From what I've seen, it appears to look the same as in the Armstrong fight.  Doubt it'll have a whole lot of depth, but it's a new way to fight, so why not.
> 
> Couldn't care less about these VR missions though, I want more info on Sam and Wolf's DLC


Sam should have a spin-off. From this spin-off.

That's twice the spinning-off


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally got a hold of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-WiPVSLgdDA[/YOUTUBE]
Give your 1 minute thoughts on this video


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

^

He overblows the flaws of the game, makes up for flaws that don't exist and he can't play worth shit from his experience with the game.

I saw his bigger review though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> He overblows the flaws of the game, makes up for flaws that don't exist and he can't play worth shit from his experience with the game.
> 
> I saw his bigger review though.


"Bosses are uninspired"


----------



## Fraust (Mar 11, 2013)

Once he said that I knew it was shit. And another retard who doesn't know how to dodge.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

NO DODGE BUTTON BAD GAME


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2013)

This game is so good but I'm so bad at it.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg_2sFkuey0&list=PL3A3AF4EB3A3CBC70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

The Boss said:


> This game is so good but I'm so bad at it.


Good, good, that's the point. You just have to become better at it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Good, good, that's the point. You just have to become better at it



That feel when trying to beat the last boss for 2 hrs straight... and still trying.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]-WiPVSLgdDA[/YOUTUBE]
> Give your 1 minute thoughts on this video



That was terrible. There is a dodge button, you'll never accidentally attack when trying to parry unless you're flat out doing it wrong, and the idea that the boss fights are uninspired is laughable.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh god I finally No Damaged Monsoon! So many hours of my life lost


----------



## Fraust (Mar 11, 2013)

I must be good, 'cause I was able to do the first four bosses no damage in about a half hour each of trying.

Tried for Armstrong twice, but fucked up in the second part and the cutscene/checkpoint kick in. Sucks, too, 'cause I go stealth for the beginning of the mission for an achievement. I don't even want to do it anymore.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2013)

You no damaged Monsoon? Haha fuck that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

Trying to No Damage Armstrong on Very Hard for the trophy is gonna be tricky.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2013)

You can't even guard the excelsus I take?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

You can parry it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

The Boss said:


> That feel when trying to beat the last boss for 2 hrs straight... and still trying.


Try thinking Mexican. It will help.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

Delivering my chinese food in 10-15 minutes?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 11, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You can parry it.



I prefer to just dodge it myself.

You don't need to no-damage Excelsus for the Armstrong Achievement though.  Unless you're going for an S-rank Revengeance run.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 11, 2013)

I was really considering the S Rank Revengeance achievement, but the more I think about it the less I want to. That Excelsus fight is the only fight in the game I can't beat without an item.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> I prefer to just dodge it myself.
> 
> You don't need to no-damage Excelsus for the Armstrong Achievement though.  Unless you're going for an S-rank Revengeance run.



I would dodge it. But then I realize Raiden is boss enough to block it anyway. So I do it. Only time I dodge is for the obvious laser.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2013)

dont worry guys

making pro no damage boss guides


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2013)

by the way this is miles above GOWA


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 11, 2013)

In other news, a patch has come out for this. I'm assuming it has to do with the DLC coming out tomorrow


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

The Sam and Bladewolf DLC or the VR Missions?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 12, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Sam and Bladewolf DLC or the VR Missions?



VR. Pretty sure there's no release date for Sam or Bladewolf yet


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

MGR is a lot more complicated than most people say it is.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2013)

It's still doing strong

12. Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance - 17,833 (386,908)

Close to 500k in 3 weeks in Japan alone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2013)

That's fucking good for an action game in japan. Metal Gear Brand brings the money.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 13, 2013)

please show me the DmC sales again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2013)

after TR and GOWA this still is my favorite 2013 game.. running for my favorite PS3 game ever. pek


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sam and Wolf DLC next month


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 14, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> please show me the DmC sales again


What sales
















*Spoiler*: __ 



168,627


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 14, 2013)

But I thought hack n slash game have poor sales

Wow people weren't joking when they mention Armstrong kicking your ass sideways, pretty much my second time dying in a boss fight.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2013)

*Standing here I realize
You were just like me
Trying to make history*


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 14, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Standing here I realize
> You were just like me
> Trying to make history*



_*But who's to judge 
the right from wrong.
When our guard is down 
I think we'll both agree.*_


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2013)

*Violence breeds violence
But in the end 
It has to be this way!*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 14, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> But I thought hack n slash game have poor sales


Only bad hack and slash games like DmC


----------



## Stringer (Mar 14, 2013)

*I've cut my own path, 
You've followed your wrath; 
but maybe we're both the same!*


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 14, 2013)

_*The world has turned, 
and so many have burned.
But nobody is to blame.
*_



Hatifnatten said:


> Only bad hack and slash games like DmC





Out of all the HF blades, which one is your favorite?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2013)

The Murasama has style but ho~ly shit is it overpowered.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]meJckIFWFR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2013)

Someone should make that last Zandatsu into a neg gif.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Mar 15, 2013)

Just finished the platinum trophy today, one of the harder ones I have obtained.  Going to be hard to top this game for GOTY


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Sundowner was pretty lame. lame as in lock on hold your stick to the right and hit X until he dies. Hell if the helicopter wasn't there that is what I would do the whole time.
The copies of Mistral and Monsoon are pretty tough though.
Especially Monsoon with his constant use of corner rape.
I was planning on doing a run with nothing but bought weapons and skill upgrades but that is where I draw the line.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 15, 2013)

I lost hope in US gamers and their taste... Seriously... Such bad sales close to DmC... WTF? Poor Platinum and their curse... Even with the MG franchise behind them they aren't doing well in the US... Fuck it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 15, 2013)

Revengeance is doing good worldwide while DmCdmc sold less than a drunk hobo would have in his pocket. Everything is fine.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 15, 2013)

Given how this game was rushed after a terrible development cycle, alienates hardcore MGS fans by straying very far from core gameplay (hence removing the solid from the title) and already being in a very niche genre it's doing very good. Even Kojima is interested in making a franchise out of it with Platinum at the helm.

In comparison to DmC which got an overwhelming amount of positive previews and reviews and marketing that put Microsofts marketing team to shame with new Dante being plastered and tattooed on every man, woman and child and couldn't even sell a third of it's previous entry and yeah MGR is doing good.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2013)

For my no damage fight against Sundowner I managed to juggle him after a few tries. Knocked him in the air and kept using the Sai to close distance mid-air if I hit him too hard. He never got an attack off and it took all of a minute to drain his health. Tried against Sam, but that friend teleports to the ground if you try. That's the difference in their awesomeness, clearly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Fraust said:


> For my no damage fight against Sundowner I managed to juggle him after a few tries. Knocked him in the air and kept using the Sai to close distance mid-air if I hit him too hard. He never got an attack off and it took all of a minute to drain his health. Tried against Sam, but that friend teleports to the ground if you try. That's the difference in their awesomeness, clearly.


Speaking of bosses holy shit  the Senator.
He's harder than Sam.
 Got all of this unavoidable bullshit and things that one shot you and he's faster.
Can't beat him.


DedValve said:


> Given how this game was rushed after a terrible development cycle, alienates hardcore MGS fans by straying very far from core gameplay (hence removing the solid from the title) and already being in a very niche genre it's doing very good. Even Kojima is interested in making a franchise out of it with Platinum at the helm.
> 
> In comparison to DmC which got an overwhelming amount of positive previews and reviews and marketing that put Microsofts marketing team to shame with new Dante being plastered and tattooed on every man, woman and child and couldn't even sell a third of it's previous entry and yeah MGR is doing good.



The game needed a lot more polish.
Sometimes things don't register or have a delay.
Game is a lot longer than people say though especially if you listen to most of the codecs


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2013)

Trick to Armstrong is dodging yellow, parrying or dodging red as quickly as possible, either doing the blade mode parts perfectly or completely avoiding them (found that out in a no damage video), and whatever you do blade mode his back when he heals. I didn't know this in my fight against him and worked hard enough to beat him after he healed 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Mar 16, 2013)

Fraust said:


> For my no damage fight against Sundowner I managed to juggle him after a few tries. Knocked him in the air and kept using the Sai to close distance mid-air if I hit him too hard. He never got an attack off and it took all of a minute to drain his health. Tried against Sam, but that friend teleports to the ground if you try. That's the difference in their awesomeness, clearly.



On Revengeance difficulty literally one perfect parry does 80% dmg to Sam. He is probably the easiest boss to beat without getting hit.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 16, 2013)

Shuntensatsu said:


> On Revengeance difficulty literally one perfect parry does 80% dmg to Sam. He is probably the easiest boss to beat without getting hit.



Yeah, parry damage is ridiculously jacked-up on Revengeance.  Wish it wasn't, boss fights can be wrecked too easily.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Yeah, parry damage is ridiculously jacked-up on Revengeance.  Wish it wasn't, boss fights can be wrecked too easily.



Tell that to all the times he killed me in normal.
Had to die 15 times to get his rhythm down and parry doesn't do much of anything.
The dodge stumbles him however.
Of course I had zero nanopastes and had to lead him around collecting each one. used them all.
Armstrong none of that 0 pastes as well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 16, 2013)

You know I never died on either Sam or Monsoon. By then my parrying was decent enough to work and speed is sorta my thing. Hell, I got my Parrying Trophy by fighting Monsoon. That plus I had Nanopastes out the ass. Heavy hitters like Armstrong were more difficult.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You know I never died on either Sam or Monsoon. By then my parrying was decent enough to work and speed is sorta my thing. Hell, I got my Parrying Trophy by fighting Monsoon. That plus I had Nanopastes out the ass. Heavy hitters like Armstrong were more difficult.



ps3 eh?
I beat it twice just now 
MGR on easy takes around 3 hours to beat on easy skipping almost everything.
The difference between a normal and easy playthrough are large first time around.

Sam's sword wasn't cutting it so I decided If I beat easy so I could unlock it and beef it up.
I maxed out it's attack and guess what. The Armstong fight on normal was easier than the one on easy. Also maxed out all of the side weapons and have all the skills.
I'll find out how many hours I got out of my normal playthough after the credits roll. 7 hours worth. well I did listen to 95% of the codecs as well.
Don't know if it counts some VR missions in that.
4 enemies lived in my easy run
11 lived in my normal run.
11 hours out of it so far altogether. Game isn't short at all.
Going to give the harder modes a shot after this.
Konami code


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Anddddd Revengance mode feature's Gekko's that one shot you at the beginning.
NOPE.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RPrBEjxdZp0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dNFo_SEWDWo[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[PHASE 01: Metal Gear Melee]
- Easy Peasy, just dodge to avoid all damage.


[PHASE 02: Metal Gear PewPew Laser]
- The beam actually have a large hitbox and faster than I thought. Stupid Gekko somehow pushed me into the beam (if you were at my stream you would saw it) and got me killed so I did a restart point (does not hurt your No Damage thing).




{FINAL BOSS: SENATOR}

[PHASE 01]
- Just don't let him touch you, and might as well use all your Sub Weapons because you won't have it after this Phase.
- Drop him to 98% to proceed to Phase 02


[PHASE 02]
YOU CAN DIE AND GET GAME OVER IN THIS PHASE (Hard and lower difficulty you proceed to Phase 03 instantly).

Phase 03 occurs if one of the two following scenarios is met:
A) Drop his HP under 99.2%
B) Wait for Two to Three Minutes


Pattern is the same as in Phase 01, there are two safe ways to hit him:

A) Dodge his Charging Kick and do 2 punches plus dodge to safely.

B) Do a jump punch attack. You have NO recovery time has a good range hit and is very quick.

Step A is much safer since Senator have a good long recovery time after the Charging Kick.

Step B can be used after any attack he does but is riskier if he unexpectedly recovers quickly from a previous missed attack against you.


[PHASE 03] 9:40
- Surprisingly, getting "No Damage" is easy on Revengeance Mode because of one main key factor... PERFECT PARRY.

Perfect Parry in Revengeance mode have a HUGE BOOST DAMAGE BONUS. Since one of the QTE requires a Perfect Parry, you can deal over 100% damage easily against him.

If you can get him under 180% in the beginning, he'll pretty much do the QTE Punch attack AND if you pull it off, you'll bypass majority of the basic fighting (all his Firewall, Crater, Shockwave and Grab Attacks) since he'll only do the "Healing" and "Rock Throwing" till you get to the final stage of the fight.


In the beginning, you can risk hitting him a few times.. BUT quickly get away as his "Shockwave Attack" is extremely quick and does slightly track you.

- vs "Crater Fission Attack"
Safe to attack until the cracks on the ground explodes, so lots of free hits.

- vs "Firewall"
Better hope you get to the right side so you aren't stuck in a small part of the arena with little to no room to move around.

- vs "Grab"
You must Dodge early otherwise he'll grab you even if you dodge when he's near you

- vs "Area Shout Explosion"
A well-timed double Dodge will help you avoid his Area Explosion especially if there is no time to run away from him to avoid the damage

- vs "Throwing Rocks"
Hold R-stick NE direction and L-stick to aim.
Hold R-stick SE direction and L-stick to aim.
Finally hold R-stick E direction and L-stick to aim.


Now that I've beaten Revengeance Mode... time for my next fun run!
NO KILL + NO BOSS DAMAGE Survival Run!

Purpose of this run: No-Kill all non-bosses and going for "No Boss Damage" trophies plus getting other collectables I've missed.

So this run isn't as serious as Revengeance more for relaxing and celebrating of beating Revengeance Mode without DLC or Wigs!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IgeTCK8UIgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ps3 eh?
> I beat it twice just now
> MGR on easy takes around 3 hours to beat on easy skipping almost everything.
> The difference between a normal and easy playthrough are large first time around.
> ...



Never played easy. Started on normal.

And I stopped using the Murasama because it was overpowered. Same with the Sai's. Even with default on Hard. But because I'm a real man I'll do Very Hard and Revengeance fresh. I'll just keep the Hard mode data for the upgrades trophy.

Whenever I get off playing Tomb Raider and Tomb Raider HD Collection.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2013)

what's the hardest trophy? I stopped bothering with them at about middle point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And I stopped using the Murasama because it was overpowered. Same with the Sai's. Even with default on Hard. But because I'm a real man I'll do Very Hard and Revengeance fresh. I'll just keep the Hard mode data for the upgrades trophy.



new game + Konami code is the only way to do that.
And I wouldn't advise it fresh if you get hit once by anything beyond lowest grunt level you will pretty much die in one hit with 100% health.


Hatifnatten said:


> what's the hardest trophy? I stopped bothering with them at about middle point.



Basically no hit runs and S ranks for every difficulty.
Hardest things to do, not sure if they are trophies persee.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Anddddd Revengance mode feature's Gekko's that one shot you at the beginning.
> NOPE.



That's how I felt at first 

Just make sure you perfect parry the first guy or two, and then it's a lot easier to deal with the Gekko.  If it charges, just block and it'll be stunned, it's easy once you get the hang of it.  You can also run past the second set of guys, and given that it includes rocket soldiers and 2 dogs, you probably should.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Bm5P-Z5-O0I[/YOUTUBE]
You can walk around in blade mode?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2013)

You can slide in Blade mode.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You can slide in Blade mode.



that video showed him straight up walking in it.
Japan version>>> american version?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You can walk around in blade mode?



Press the left stick down while in blade mode


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Press the left stick down while in blade mode



How did I miss that? 
I just go into blade mode quickly, go out following with ninja run and combos for what's left.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 18, 2013)

You likely skipped some posts that mentioned it, it was pointed out a few times before. I'm usually straightforward in my gameplay so I don't really use it either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

GOD DAMN THIS INSTANT DEATH BRIDGE.
I swear 90% of my deaths are from it.
I can't beat hard mode if I can't get past a damn bridge.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2013)

Instant death bridge?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Instant death bridge?


It's in the 01 mission you know the part with the helicopters?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Cinder said:


> You likely skipped some posts that mentioned it, it was pointed out a few times before. I'm usually straightforward in my gameplay so I don't really use it either.



i just can't do it 
Well it's not like its of much use anyway.
Surprised how much easier the game is on hard.
Mistral's weapon kicks some real ass and I've gotten better at dodging and parrying.
Maybe I could do revengence difficulty after hard and very hard.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2013)

Instant death, really? lol, I didn't think anyone could die there. I feel like it's the easiest part of the game, just hold down and RT then mash y for 3 seconds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Instant death, really? lol, I didn't think anyone could die there. I feel like it's the easiest part of the game, just hold down and RT then mash y for 3 seconds.



I did it the first time with ease on normal but after that.
3 deaths on easy (which were all from instant death falls)
I had about 5 deaths on Hard from it.
It's not that it's hard but that part of the game is... lacking.
There are two parts to the bridge the part you run then mash Y.( no deaths)
Then the part after, which I died right before the end over and over when I should have made it.
There are even complaints about it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2013)

this game is like a non stop neg gif material


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> this game is like a non stop neg gif material



That's because it is.

Beat hard mode now took me...
around 3 hours and 10 minutes.
unlocked the broken wig before sam


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Going to hold off on beating very hard and revengence so I have a reason to buy it later.
The game is a very nice rental I must say.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 18, 2013)

Got Cyborg Ninja Gray Fox costume with the game 

Gray Fox's sword make the game piss easy it's not even funny.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2013)

I FINALLY BEAT THE FINAL BOSS.  

I wanted a longer ending it being Metal Gear and all..  But it was fine since this isn't 100% a MGS game anyways. DEFINITELY A GREAT GAME. 

I hope the next MGR does feature Gray Fox... make make it canon.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 18, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Instant death, really? lol, I didn't think anyone could die there. I feel like it's the easiest part of the game, just hold down and RT then mash y for 3 seconds.



Something is actually messed up with the bridge.  I've tried running it in identical ways and usually you die, sometimes you don't.  In fact, my in-battle deaths pale in comparison to my bridge deaths.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 18, 2013)

So the Sam trophies are now up. And for some reason the "Become a Lightning God" trophy is now called "Stormbringer."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 20, 2013)

Revengeance is still in top 20 in Japan. That's quite impressive for this genre.

17. Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance - 394,452


----------



## Corruption (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I'm just about finished with this game, is the battle with the Senator the last part?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]94OX2ebKQ5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Revengeance is still in top 20 in Japan. That's quite impressive for this genre.
> 
> 17. Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance - 394,452



Good, we need a sequel


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2013)

A sequel that is actually about Gray Fox.. PLS.

Also does Raiden get his own DLC that is not extra VR missions?  The next DLC seems to focus on Sam.. not that I mind.  He can jet-stream me anytime he wants.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

A sequel starring Sam. We had enough Raiden already.

Sam is the hero MGS deserves.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2013)

Sam has the best butt so no complaints here.  

BTW Do you guys play on Japanese or English?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Takahashi (Mar 22, 2013)

The Boss said:


> A sequel that is actually about Gray Fox.. PLS.



Nah.  I like Grey Fox, but he's nowhere near Raiden's level to capitalize on the absolute absurdity of the things he does.  Not that they couldn't just make up some random reason for it either, it is Metal Gear.  Nanomachines, son.



Hatifnatten said:


> A sequel starring Sam. We had enough Raiden already.
> 
> Sam is the hero MGS deserves.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQCP85FngzE[/YOUTUBE]



The Boss said:


> Sam has the best butt so no complaints here.
> 
> BTW Do you guys play on Japanese or English?



English, didn't even know you can change it 

While Raiden can sound rather goofy at times rather than intimidating, I really like the other VAs.  Most of the accents are good, Sam and Sundowner in particular.  George is one of the worst I've ever heard on the other hand, wish I could just change him to Japanese (assuming he's not even more annoying).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)

You can play on japanese?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

if you order japanese version


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 22, 2013)

So I guess the Metal Gear Rising look is popular in Japan considering what they're going to do to Apoolo in GS5.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> if you order japanese version


I think you can change the dialogue to Japanese in the options.. I saw it.. but I wanted to do English first so I stuck with that. 



Takahashi said:


> Nah.  I like Grey Fox, but he's nowhere near Raiden's level to capitalize on the absolute absurdity of the things he does.  Not that they couldn't just make up some random reason for it either, it is Metal Gear.  Nanomachines, son.



BUT GRAY FOX THO. :'( Kojima did say he wanted to do Gray Fox... sooo.... GRAY FOX FOR MGR SEQUEL. Besides... didn't Raiden retire.  He has a family and he can't be doing to much.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

You can change subtitles to Japanese in the localized version, not the audio.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> So I guess the Metal Gear Rising look is popular in Japan considering what they're going to do to Apoolo in GS5.




there are more somewhere else


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> You can change subtitles to Japanese in the localized version, not the audio.



You're probably right.  Damn shame, I was gonna play in Japanese in my 2nd run, guess not.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

You can always order the Japanese version. PS3 isn't region locked for a reason 

Worth it too, Japanese audio is vastly superior as always. People in the west probably don't even know that Raiden is a badass.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

His Japanese voice actor is a badass

He does the voice of Pain/Tobirama and Kinemon from OP.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

He's also a filler captain from Bleach.

Raiden captain level confirmed.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah he had a pretty cool design despite being beaten by Ichigocrapplotpowerup


Raiden makes Yama quiver in his sandals.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Another day in the office for Raiden.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 23, 2013)

Best Raiden cost player ever?

Also does sundowner ever use the pillars from the boss trailer, in any of the harder difficulties ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

This dude is hardcore


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2013)

Sam DLC screens


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm a little worried seeing that.  I hope the DLC isn't just a retread of the areas with different enemies :/

Although, if Sammy gets a moveset representative of how he actually fights, I'll be happy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> I'm a little worried seeing that.  I hope the DLC isn't just a retread of the areas with different enemies :/
> 
> Although, if Sammy gets a moveset representative of how he actually fights, I'll be happy.



It's obviously going to be World Marshal HQ. But as long as Sam has a unique move-set then I'm content


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1VzblW-U0HE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Sam DLC screens
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Manly salty Mexican tears run down my eyes. Goddamit, why couldn't it just be in the game. Fuck you modern gaming industry.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2013)

Sam for El Presidente. The DLC will probably be mostly reused assets from the screens but maybe Sam will have a Special Edition Vergil thing going on and you'll play him exactly like he fights in his boss encounter.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 26, 2013)

Beach Cat giving no fucks in the background


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

Sam's model should have his smile on permanently


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 26, 2013)

Stormbringer get! 

Only one trophy left. Who the hell thought it was a good idea to have to kill 100 of those heavy cyborgs? Five playthroughs and I still haven't killed enough of em


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 26, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sam's model should have his smile on permanently


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2013)

Finished this.

I fucking loved it.  

I *refuse* to look at this game objectively.

Also Armstrong for President


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 31, 2013)

Gonna start uploading some boss guides soon. want feedback on em of course. Monsoon comes first


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2013)

I made it to the metal gear at the end...and got stomped about 4 times before  killing racists was too tempting.  Why don't I have sam's sword after downing him?  This is unacceptable.   I'm playing though it atleast twice more.  Once on normal to spend accrued BP then either hard or higher.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2013)

Man that cutscene where Raiden uses Sam's sword on the final boss.

Man that final boss


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2013)

_*Standing here, I realize 
you're just like me
Trying to make history*_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> _*Standing here, I realize
> you're just like me
> Trying to make history*_



*But who's to judge
 The right from wrong?
When our guard is down 
I think we'll both agree.*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2013)

How did you know what song has been replaying over and over inside my head since I finished the game?


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

